# Raideliikenne > Junat >  Lähijunaliikenne Tampereen seudulla

## Sami Koskinen

Onko tämä tyhmä ajatus? Katselin yhtenä päivänä Tampereen karttaa ja mietin, miksei Tampereen seudulla voitaisi operoida seutulähijunaa? Kiskot olisivat moneen paikkaan valmiit (Nokia, Messukylän suuntaan, päärata etelään, Ylöjärvelle..) ja voisihan tarvittaessa järjestelmää muuttaa enemmän pikaratikkasuuntaan esimerkiksi tekemällä sen pikaratikallekin suunnitellun keskustan maanalaisosuuden. Lähijunaliikenne voitaisiin aloittaa melko nopsasti ja varmaan edullisestikin, seisakkeita tulisi kyllä rakentaa. Ainoa ongelma jonka näin osaan tajuta on VR:n perimä kiskurihinta lähiliikenteestä.

----------


## kuukanko

Ei yhtään tyhmä ajatus, sitä selviteltiinkin tarkemmin 90-luvun alkupuolella. Selvityksen alla olivat linjat Tampereelta Nokialle, Ylöjärvelle, Lempäälään ja Kangasalan Nattariin (loppupätkä olisi kulkenut jo sittemmin purettua teollisuusraidetta pitkin).

Selvityksessä tuli vastaan seuraavia haasteita:
junaradat menevät aika kaukana asuinalueista ja työpaikoista, joten matkustajamäärät eivät ole riittävän suuria raskaalle raideliikenteelle kuin ruuhka-aikaanasemien rakentaminen olisi kallistatodennäköisesti lähijunaliikenne edellyttäisi lisäraiteita, koska nykyisellä rataverkolla ei riitä niille tilaa kaikkiallaNyt esillä olevaa pikaratikkasuunnitelmaa voi pitää lähijunaideasta jalostuneena ajatuksena.

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

Tampereelta mielekäs vain nykyisiä ratoja kulkeva lähiliikenne voisi olla tunnin tai puolen tunnin välein kulkevaaa taajamajunaliikennettä esimerkiksi reiteillä Tampere - Nokia - Vammala - Kokemäki - Rauma / Pori, Tampere - Orivesi - (Jämsä - Jyväskylä), Tampere - Toijala - Loimaa - Turku, Tampere - Toijala - Hämeenlinna - Riihimäki - Lahti. Liikenne pysähtyisi jokaisessa radan varren taajamassa.

Tällä hetkellä mielekkäintä, edullisinta ja parasta uutta kalustoa tällaisille linjoille ovat duoraitiovaunut, esimerkiksi Siemensin Avanto, Alstomin duoratikka tai Bombardierin Flexcity Swift. Karlsruhen seuraavaan duoratikkasukupolveen on tulossa mm. vessat.

Olen itse miettinyt myös Turun seudulla strategiaa, jossa raideliikenne aloitettaisiin myös katukelpoisella kalustolla ensin nykyisellä rataverkolla ja edetään sitten vaiheittain katuliikenteeseen. Näin voitaisiin tehdä myös Tampereen seudulla.

Pääongelmana on VR Oy:n monopoli ja sen perimät kiskurihinnat. Ennen monopolin purkamista ei kannata haaveilla paikallisjunaliikenteestä Tampereen ympäristössä.

----------


## Eppu

Olen miettinyt tätä samaa jo aiemmin. Olisihan lähijunat paljon järkevämpi sijoituskohde kuin pikaratikka. Tarkoitushan ei olisi korvata linja-autoliikennettä, vaan täydentää joukkoliikenneyhteyksiä nopeammalla kulkumuodolla. Tämä oli se mitä itse ideoin tässä keväällä. 

Tein alkukesästä pienen koosteen aiheesta onnikkasivuille. Se löytyy linkin takaa: http://www.angelfire.com/ult/bussit-eppu/lahijuna.html

----------


## ultrix

Lähetin VR:lle viestin, jossa toivoin Haapamäen taajiksiin lisää pysähdyspaikkoja (Messukylä, Kangasala, Ruutana). Sain yllätyksekseni periaatteessa myönteisen vastauksenkin, "selvitämme asiaa". Keskustelu kokonaisuudessaan seuraa:




> [huom, tällä tavalla hakasulkujen sisällä oleva teksti on korjaus / selkeytys alkuperäiseen ilmaisuun.]
> 
> Voisiko Tampereen ja Haapamäen välillä kulkevaan taajamajunaan lisätä pysähdyspaikkoja? Ainakin Messukylän asemalle olisi hyvä palauttaa pysähtyminen, mahdollisesti myös Kangasalan, Ruutanan ja Suinulan asemille samalla kun otatte linjalla käyttöön Dm12-kiskoautot, eli "Vankat". 
> Käsittääkseni Vankka on Dv12-junaa nopeampi kiihtymään ja jarruttamaan, joten matka tuskin hidastuisi merkittävästi, ja kallisarvoista asiakaskuntaakin tarjoutuisi varmasti nykyistä enemmän. Taajamajunan on oltava oikeasti taajamajuna, nykyisellään se on lähinnä typistetty pikajuna.
> 
> Messukylästä (Jankasta) kestää [rautatieasemalle] n. 15-20 minuuttia TKL:n bussilla, junalla vain 8 minuuttia - 80-luvun aikataulujen mukaan, jotka olivat Dm7-kalustolle mitoitettu!
> 
> Käsittääkseni liikenne asemalle lopetettiin 80-luvun alussa [=lopussa ] kannattamattomuuden -- ja lättähattuaikakauden päättymisen takia. Asemahan oli syrjässä kaikesta, ympärillä vain pari teollisuuslaitosta ja peltoa. Sittemmin aseman naapuriin on kuitenkin tullut tuhansien asukkaiden kerrostalolähiö, joka kaipaa nopeaa yhteyttä kaupunkiin. Sitä paitsi nykyään monet läheisen Messukylän lukion opiskelijat, kuten minä, asuvat Länsi-Tampereella, ja hyvin moni heistä menee koulupäivän jälkeen keskustaan joka tapauksessa. Pysähdyspaikka olisi siis koululaistenkin kannalta hyvä juttu.
> 
> ...





> Kiitos palautteestanne, jossa tiedustelitte junien pysähdyspaikoista.
> 
> Tiedustelin asiaa aikataulusuunnittelusta ja alla on vastaus kysymykseenne.
> 
> Rataosalle Tampere-Haapamäki on olemassa muitakin ehdotettuja uusia pysähdyspaikkoja. Näitä ovat mm. Orivesi keskusta, Lyly ja Kolho. Nyt siis vielä Messukylä.
> 
> Kaikkiin näihin ehdotuksiin olemme vastanneet, että kiskobussi otetaan ensin käyttöön ja sitten voidaan katsoa miten aikataulullisesti lisäpysähdykset ovat mahdollisia. Kaikkia näitä ei varmaan voida ajatella, joten siksi asia pitää perusteellisesti selvittää.
> 
> Liikenne ko. rataosalla on valtion tukemaa liikennettä. Näin ollen asiasta on keskusteltava ministeriön kanssa. Mikäli aikataulu hidastuu, merkitsee se lisäkustannuksia ja tätä myöten lisää korvaustarvetta. Tämän lisäksi pysähdyspaikoille on rakennettava tarvittavat rakenteet (laiturit, kulkuväylät, valaistus y.m.). Tästä puolesta vastaa joko valtio (Ratahallintokeskus) tai a.o. kunta.
> ...


Psst, Eppu: voisitko palauttaa tuon laskelmasi nettiin? Olisin kiinnostunut lukemaan sen.

----------


## KMT

Eikös tuolle Porin suunnalle saisi oman lähijunan ettei tarvisi Porin taajamajunia hidastaa..

----------


## ultrix

VR tuntuu olevan nihkeä "kannattamattomien vuorojen" lisäyksen suhteen, vaikka sopivasti liikennöivä länsi-itä-pendelilähijuna voisi olla jopa kannattava, ainakin kannattavampi kuin monet Porin radan nykyisillä liikennepaikoilla pysähtyvät taajikset... Vaunut.orgissa on pohdittu myös asiaa ja yksi hyvä idea oli Vammala-Orivesi-väliä tunnin vuorovälein liikennöivä linja, joka tarvinnee kaksi sähkömoottorijunayksikköä.
Linjaehdotus olisi pysähdyspaikkoina tällainen:
VAMMALA - Karkku - Siuro - Nokia - Lielahti - Amuri - TAMPERE - Messukylä - Vehmainen - Kangasala - Ruutana - Suinula - Siitama - ORIVESI
Itse kuitenkin lisäisin vielä Nokian ja Lielahden väliin ainakin Raholan/Ristimäen pysähdyksen ja Vehmaisissa miettisin onko syytä pysäyttää vanhan Vehmaisten aseman kohdalla, Vatialan aseman kurvissa (vitosen päättäri), vaiko pikaratikkasuunnitelmassa ehdotetulla Kaukajärventien sillalla.

Alan itse olla jälleen yhä enemmän VR:n LähiJunan kannalla, nyt kun sunnuntain lehdessä oli pääkirjoitussivulla kauheata pikaratikan kiroamista, samoin kaupunginvaltuuston mielipiteet tuntuivat olevan enemmän vastaan kuin puolesta. Jo työmatkailijoiden lähijuna olisi suuri parannus Tampereen raideliikenteeseen, vaikka häviääkin pikaratikalle hyödyissään.

----------


## KMT

Pystyisikö Lielahteen menevää rataa hyödyntämään lähijunareittinä?

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

> VR tuntuu olevan nihkeä "kannattamattomien vuorojen" lisäyksen suhteen, vaikka sopivasti liikennöivä länsi-itä-pendelilähijuna voisi olla jopa kannattava, ainakin kannattavampi kuin monet Porin radan nykyisillä liikennepaikoilla  (...) Alan itse olla jälleen yhä enemmän VR:n LähiJunan kannalla.


Ei kannata puhua VR Oy:n lähijunista. Niitä ei Tampereen seudulle (kuten Turunkaan seudulle) saada koskaan nykyisen toimintatavan aikana. VR Oy:n asettama tukihinta yhdelle lähijunayksikölle on noin 1 Me / v (Kotka - Kouvola).  VR Oy on lisäksi eri yhteyksissä ilmoittanut, että sillä ei ole esim. Turun seudun lähijunaliikenteeseen soveltuvaa kevyttä kalustoa eikä se tule sellaista hankkimaankaan.

Mikäli EU:n palveluasetus tulee voimaan esitetyssä muodossa, Pirkanmaan kunnat voivat kilpailuttaa kaupunkiseudullisen taajamajunaliikenteen, esimerkiksi Vammala - Orivesi.

Perusteltu kalustoratkaisu ovat tällöinkin duoraitiovaunut. Ne ovat tällä hetkellä pienimuotoiseen paikallisjunaliikenteeseen parhaiten sopiva kiskokalusto.

Pysäkkejä täytyy lisätä huomattavasti yllä esittämästäsi. Esimerkiksi Nokian - Tesoman rakenteessa täytyy olla riittävät pysäkit, jotta radanvarsi tulee hyvin palveltua.

----------


## Eppu

> Psst, Eppu: voisitko palauttaa tuon laskelmasi nettiin? Olisin kiinnostunut lukemaan sen.


Joo. Pitää katsoa mitä aineistoa minulla on vielä tuosta koosteesta tallella. Laittelen heti kun ehdin...

Vielä kommentoisin sitä omaa koostettani... Ideahan minulla olisi se, että lähijunaliikennettä tulisi Tampereen kaupunkiseudun seutuliikenteeseen. Siinä roolissa lähijuna olisi erittäin paikallaan. Esimerkiksi Lempäälän keskustasta matka-aika Tampereelle olisi lähijunalla linja-autoa yli puolet nopeampi. Myös asukaspohja riittäisi tekemään lähijunaliikenteen suhteellisen kannattavaksi - puhumattakaan siitä että kasvua ohjattaisiin radan varteen, mikä varsinkin Lempäälässä onnistuisi hyvinkin luontevasti.

----------


## lamarjam

Kannattaisiko Tampereella ajaa lähiliikennejunia? Sm1/2-kalustoa voisi siirtä uusien sm5-junien myötä Tampereelle. Siellä ne voisivat korvata Porin veturijunat. Junia voisi mennä kahden tunnin välein Poriin ja Raumalle, tämän johdosta Kokemäelle pääsisi tunnin välein. Toisessa päässä junat voisivat jatkaa Orivedelle ja osa junista Jyväskylään, ehkäpä jopa Lievestuoreelle. Näin kulkisi kaukojunat mukaanlukien Tampereelta Jyväskylään joka tunti juna. 
Junat Helsingistä Tampereelle voisivat jatkaa Nokialle, ja Turun-Tampereen pikajunat voitaisiin korvata sähkömoottorijunilla (aiheesta on kirjoitettu täällä ennenkin), jotka voisivat pysähtyä usein, kulkisivat tunnin välein (samoin kuin Helsingin ja Tampereen väliset lähijunat) ja jatkaisivat Ylöjärvelle.
Toijala-Tampere välillä voitaisiin pysähtyä ainakin Viialassa, Lempäälässä, Kuljussa sekä Sääksjärvellä (ehkä myös Hollossa). Ylipäätänsä voitaisiin lisätä pysähdyksiä välillä Pori-Jyväskylä (Ulvila, Nakkila, Riste, Kiikka, Äetsä, Siuro, Kalkku, Tesoma, Lielahti, Amuri, Järvensivu, Messsukylä, Vatiala, Kangasala, Ruutana, Suinula, Haviseva, Siitama, Längelmäki, Jämsänkoski, Korpilahti, Muurame, Keljo).
Kokemäen ja Rauman välillä voitaisiin pysähtyä Kiukaisissa, Panelialla ja Eurajoella sekä Lapijoella.

MODEDIT/vko: Tämä ja seuraava viesti liitetty uudesta ketjusta. Uusia ketjuja ei tule aloittaa jos samalle aiheelle on jo olemassa ketju, kuten tässä tapauksessa oli.

----------


## vompatti

> Kannattaisiko Tampereella ajaa lähiliikennejunia? Sm1/2-kalustoa voisi siirtä uusien sm5-junien myötä Tampereelle.


Moneskohan viestiketju tämä on, jossa tätä asiaa käsitellään? VR tuskin antaa juniaan tamperelaisten lähiliikenteeseen (ellei eduskunta pakota) ja VR:n hoitamana liikenne ei käy, sillä kustannukset ovat liian suuret. Kalusto pitää siis hankkia muualta. Olisiko raitiovaunu tässä paras vaihtoehto?




> Junat Helsingistä Tampereelle voisivat jatkaa Nokialle, ja Turun-Tampereen pikajunat voitaisiin korvata sähkömoottorijunilla, jotka jatkaisivat Ylöjärvelle.


Hieno idea jatkattaa junia Ylöjärvelle ja Nokialle. Hyvällä tuurilla onnistuu, huonolla tuurilla tuo hidastaa junien kierrosaikaa ja vaatii siten lisää kalustoa. Ylöjärvi ja Nokia ovat niin pieniä paikkoja, että pelkästään niiden vuoksi ei junia kannattaisi ajaa. Parasta olisi kai toteuttaa Tampereella vaihtoyhteys Nokian ja Ylöjärven raitiovaunuihin. Eivätkös nykyisin junat Helsingistä jatka matkaansa mm. Ouluun ja Jyväskylään? Ei niitä kannata siirtää Ylöjärvelle ja Nokialle!




> Kokemäen ja Rauman välillä voitaisiin pysähtyä Kiukaisissa, Panelialla ja Eurajoella sekä Lapijoella.


Onko tuon radan varressa mitään asutusta? Ennenhän matkalla oli pysähdyksiä, mutta onko rataa siirretty? Ajantasalla olevista kartoista olisi hyötyä minullekin...

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

> Onko tuon radan varressa mitään asutusta? Ennenhän matkalla oli pysähdyksiä, mutta onko rataa siirretty? Ajantasalla olevista kartoista olisi hyötyä minullekin...


Tässä  osoitteessa on melko ajantasaiset peruskartat koko Suomesta. Voipi olla avuksi, mutta on syytä muistaa, että ne eivät välttämättä ole aivan ajantasaisia, mutta korkeintaan viisi vuotta vanhoja kuitenkin.

----------


## ultrix

Tässä vaiheessa lienee hyvä julkistaa oma visioni Tampereen tulevaisuuden paikallisjunaliikenteestä 2006-2020. Visio on vielä hieman kehitteillä, joten hyviä ideoita saa esittää :P

Tiivistelmä: visiossani on vuonna 2020 sekä nelireittinen pikaraitiotie (tunneliratikkasuunnitelman mukaan, pysähdysväliä tihennetty), että lähijuna Vammala-Tampere-Orivesi, joista osa tosiaan voisi jatkaa tarvittaessa Poriin, Raumalle ja Jyväskylään -- tosin visiossani en ole sitä maininnut. Lisäksi vielä tunnin vuorovälin R-juna (Hki-Ri-Tpe).

Lähitulevaisuuden suunnitelmiin sisältyy pysähdyspaikkojen roima, mutta rationaalinen lisääminen Tampere-Haapamäki/Mänttä-kiskobussireitillä sekä Lempäälään Kuljun ja Sääksjärven, mielellään myös Hakkarin ja Rantaperkiön (Tampereella) pysähdykset.

Seinäjoen suunnan kaukojunille kannattaisi ainakin pika- ja IC-junille lisätä pysähdys Ylöjärvelle. Pysähdys ei lisäisi matka-aikaa kuin muutamalla minuutilla, mutta tarjoisi tuhansille ylöjärveläiselle nopeammat ja vaihdottomat yhteydet sekä Pohjanmaan, Tampereen että Helsingin suuntaan. Samalla Ylöjärven asemanseudun voisi kaavoittaa tehokkaammin asutukselle.

Amurissa on tilanpuutetta, nykyinen laituri riittää lähinnä lättähatulle tai max. 3-vaunuiselle veturijunalle, eikä radan sijoitus kolmen metrin korkeudessa kahden kadun (Paasikiventie ja Näsijärvenkatu) välissä oikein tarjoa järkeviä tapoja pidentää laituria, saatika lisätä toiselle puolelle omaansa. Pikaraitiotielle tulisi oma seisakkeensa nykyisen Amurin seisakkeen viereen Näsijärvenkadulle.

----------


## vompatti

> Visio on vielä hieman kehitteillä, joten hyviä ideoita saa esittää


Visio on hieno. Esittäisin muutamia kysymyksiä:
Miksi vihreä raitiotielinja päättyy Kalkkuun eikä Nokialle? Eikö Nokialle tarvita niin tiheää vuoroväliä?Kuinka tiheästi Vammala-Orivesi-juna ajaisi? Miksi vain osa junavuoroista jatkaisi Poriin ja Raumalle? Eikö paras olisi, että tiheällä Porin ja Jyväskylän taajamajunaliikenteellä hoidettaisiin myös Vammala-Orivesi-väli?Ovatko ylöjärveläiset todella matkustamassa innokkaasti Pohjanmaalle? Nopeilla junilla (200 km/h) voidaan Tampere-Parkano-Seinäjoki väli ajaa tunnissa. Tunnin matka-aika risteysasemien välillä sopii hyvin tasatahtiaikatauluun. Jos Ylöjärven pysähdys hidastaa Pohjanmaan junia liikaa, ei sitä voi toteuttaa. Tosin tämän pohtiminen on turhaa, sillä koko maan kattavaa tasatahtiaikataulua ei kuitenkaan toteuteta ikinä.

----------


## ultrix

> Miksi vihreä raitiotielinja päättyy Kalkkuun eikä Nokialle? Eikö Nokialle tarvita niin tiheää vuoroväliä?


Tämä ei ollut minun ideani, vaan kopioin linjastot suoraan Tampereen kaupungin pikaraitiotieselvityksestä. Ainakaan alkuvaiheessa Nokialle ei mene selvityksen mukaan kuin yksi linja.




> Kuinka tiheästi Vammala-Orivesi-juna ajaisi? Miksi vain osa junavuoroista jatkaisi Poriin ja Raumalle? Eikö paras olisi, että tiheällä Porin ja Jyväskylän taajamajunaliikenteellä hoidettaisiin myös Vammala-Orivesi-väli?


Vuonna 2020 pyrittäisiin liikennöimään aamusta iltaan tunnin vuorovälillä, plus Haapamäkibaanan kiskobussiliikenne. Tiheällä Pori-Jyväskylä-liikenteellä ei välttämättä ole edellytyksiä riittävään kannattavuuteen, Orivedeltä Jyväskylään ja Vammalasta Raumalle ja Poriin joka tunti kulkeva sähkömoottorijunareitti edellyttäisi aikamoista arsenaalia sähkömoottorijunia - nopeasti laskien ainakin kahdeksan. Vammala-Orivesi-väli tunnin vuoronälillä vaatii jo neljä Sm-junayksikköä. Jos halutaan ajaa vielä useampia Sm-junia, voi osan toki kierrättää vaikka reitillä Pori-Tampere-Jyväskylä, mutta pitäisin järkevämpänä oikeastaan Jyväskylän alueelle omaa kiertoaan, kuten tässä ideoin.




> Ovatko ylöjärveläiset todella matkustamassa innokkaasti Pohjanmaalle? Nopeilla junilla (200 km/h) voidaan Tampere-Parkano-Seinäjoki väli ajaa tunnissa. Tunnin matka-aika risteysasemien välillä sopii hyvin tasatahtiaikatauluun. Jos Ylöjärven pysähdys hidastaa Pohjanmaan junia liikaa, ei sitä voi toteuttaa. Tosin tämän pohtiminen on turhaa, sillä koko maan kattavaa tasatahtiaikataulua ei kuitenkaan toteuteta ikinä.


Missään nimessä ei kaikille junille pysähdyksiä Ylöjärvelle. Pikajunille ja taajamajunille sen sijaan, ja ehkä myös joillekin IC-junille, joiden aikataulu on suht. väljä (jos sellaisia siis on), voisi pysähdys Ylöjärvellä tuottaa "ilmaiseksi" tuloja VR:lle.

----------


## Hartsa

Voitaisiinko Tampereelle perustaa esimerkiksi Pirkanmaan Junakalusto Oy ja Turkuun Varsinais-Suomen Junakalusto Oy? Nämä yhtiöt voisivat tilata vaikka Sm5-junia jos Sm5-junat pääkaupunkiseudulla osoittautuvat hyväksi hankinnaksi.

----------


## ultrix

> Voitaisiinko Tampereelle perustaa esimerkiksi Pirkanmaan Junakalusto Oy ja Turkuun Varsinais-Suomen Junakalusto Oy? Nämä yhtiöt voisivat tilata vaikka Sm5-junia jos Sm5-junat pääkaupunkiseudulla osoittautuvat hyväksi hankinnaksi.


Ennemmin Länsi-Suomen Raideliikennekalusto Oy, joka tilaisi kummankin kaupunkiseudun (ja ehkä myös muiden länsisuomalaisten kaupunkiseutujen) lähijuna- ja raitiovaunukaluston, jota liikennöitsijät liisaisivat.

----------


## JSL

Mansesteriin Ja Turkuun yhteiset paikut. Siinä oliski Markku Heikkilällä hyvä aihe vääntää juttua. Mitähän se tostakin sanois  :Smile:

----------


## Count

Aamulehdessä oli melko pitkä juttu Tampereen lähijunaliikenteestä sekä myös HKI-ROI pääratahankkeesta. Kiinnostava juttu junaliikenteestä yleensäkin, vaikka painotus onkin Tampereelle.

----------


## Epa

Jutussa kerrotaan, että nykyisellään Tampereen lähijunaliikenteelle ei ole tilaa. Ongelma on Tampereelle muodostunut pullonkaula. Tampereen asemalle ei mahtuisi nykyisellään kuin yksi juna lisää tunnissa. Henkilöratapihakin on suhteellisen kuormitettu. Järjestelyratapihalla Viinikassa ei ehditä järjestellä junia. Jos niitä järjestellään öiden lisäksi päivisin, hitaat tavarajunat ehkäisevät matkustajaliikennettä ja nopeaa junaliikennettä.

Pirkanmaan liitto tavoittelee järjestelyratapihan siirtämistä, lähijunaliikenteen käynnistämistä ja keskustan ohittavaa oikorataa. Ratahallintokeskus ja Pirkanmaan liitto ovat saaneet valmiiksi selvityksen Tampereen keskustan ohittavasta oikoradasta ja järjestelyratapihan siirtämisestä. Pirkanmaan maakuntahallitus käsittelee selvitystä 24. kesäkuuta. 

Lisäksi 8 maakuntaliittoa pyrkivät yhdessä sekä valtiollisen ja EU-tuen turvin kehittämään koko Helsinki-Rovaniemi -rataa. Tampereen ja Helsingin välille haluttaisiin neljä raidetta ja Tampereelta Ouluun kaksi. Junien nopeuksia tahdotaan lisätä ja tasoristeyksiä poistaa.

http://www.aamulehti.fi/uutiset/pirkanmaa/91020.shtml

----------


## ultrix

Tampereen henkilöratapiha on lähes tyhjillään aina xx:15 - xx:42 -välisen ajan. Kyllä sinne siis puolen tunnin välein mahtuisi lähijuna. Jos vielä otetaan käyttöön raiteet 6 ja 7, kapasiteetti riittää helposti.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Tampereen henkilöratapiha on lähes tyhjillään aina xx:15 - xx:42 -välisen ajan. Kyllä sinne siis puolen tunnin välein mahtuisi lähijuna. Jos vielä otetaan käyttöön raiteet 6 ja 7, kapasiteetti riittää helposti.


Juuri näin. Tampeeren seudulle mahtuu vaikka minkälaista paikallisjunaliikennettä, kunhan se ei ole asemalla vakioaikataulujärjestelmän tasatunnin ympärillä olevan pulssin kohdalla. Eikä sen tarvitsekaan olla, sillä niillä, jotka vaihtavat paikallis- ja kaukojunien kesken on muutama minuutti aikaa odottaa.

Toinen omituisuus josta Aamulehden jutussa kerrottiin oli keskustan ohittava oikorata. Niin kuin mihin tarkoitukseen? Halutaanko Tampere motittaa sivuun kansallisesta junaliikenteen palvelusta? Kyllähän samantapaisia puupääpuheita esitetään Helsingissäkin, eli että junat eivät enää tulisi kaupungin keskustaan vaan ne pysäytettäisiin Pasilaan.

Antero

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Toinen omituisuus josta Aamulehden jutussa kerrottiin oli keskustan ohittava oikorata. Niin kuin mihin tarkoitukseen?


Tavaraliikenteelle tietysti. Keskustan järjestelyratapihasta ja keskustan aseman läpi kulkevasta tavaraliikenteestähän halutaan eroon. Termi tietysti on väärä, kun pitäisi puhua esimerkiksi tavaraliikenteen ohitusradasta. Oikorata vain tuntuu olevan muotisana, jolla kuvataan kaikkia ratahankkeita, kuten "lentokentän oikorata". Ehdotankin, että länsimetron nimi muutetaan Otaniemen oikoradaksi. :P (En tosin tällä halua ottaa kantaa Otaniemen kierroksen tarpeellisuuteen.)

----------


## Multsun poika

Tampereen ohittavasta tavaraliikenteestä huomattava osa on matkalla Jämsänlaaksosta Raumalle. Tähän ei ohitusraide auta mitään, ellei Orivedeltä päin tulevia tavarajunia käännetä ennen Tampereen asemaa Viinikasta kohti Sääksjärveä ja sieltä edelleen uutta ohikulkurataa pitkin Nokialle.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Tampereen ohittavasta tavaraliikenteestä huomattava osa on matkalla Jämsänlaaksosta Raumalle. Tähän ei ohitusraide auta mitään, ellei Orivedeltä päin tulevia tavarajunia käännetä ennen Tampereen asemaa Viinikasta kohti Sääksjärveä ja sieltä edelleen uutta ohikulkurataa pitkin Nokialle.


Toisin sanoen vastasit jo omaan kysymykseesi. Ongelmahan on Tampereen aseman ja sen pohjoispuolisen kapean kaksiraiteisen osuuden suuret liikennemäärät, joten parempi ohjata Jyväskylän ja Porin radan välinen tavaraliikenne ennemmin etelän kautta. Aseman eteläpuolella kolmioraide on jo olemassa. Uudelle järjestelypihalle ja ohitusraiteelle se luonnollisesti myös tehtäisiin.

----------


## Epa

Ohitusraiteella on merkitystä myös lentoliikenteen kannalta. Lentoyhtiöt ehkä jossain vaiheessa tahtovat eroon lyhyistä kotimaan reiteistä Helsingistä esim. Jyväskylään, Seinäjoelle, Poriin, Vaasaan ja Kokkola/Pietarsaareen. Tältä pohjalta Tampereen lännestä ja idästä ohittaville kaukoliikenteen matkustajajunille voisi odottaa kysyntää.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Lentoyhtiöt ehkä jossain vaiheessa tahtovat eroon lyhyistä kotimaan reiteistä Helsingistä esim. Jyväskylään, Seinäjoelle, Poriin, Vaasaan ja Kokkola/Pietarsaareen.


Finnairhan niistä lähti jo eroon ja ulkoisti ne Finncommille (läheisessä yhteistyössä). Finnair on myös painokkaasti ajanut pääradan siirtoa Helsinki-Vantaan kautta kulkevaksi. Ennen sitä on turha haaveilla oikeasti lentoreittejä korvaavista yhteyksistä. Todennäköisesti senkään jälkeen kysyntää Tampereen ohittaville reiteille ei kuitenkaan ole. 15 minuuttia aikaetua Tampereen ohittamisesta ei taida riittää. Toisaalta Tampereen kysyntä on niin suurta, että pääradalla ei liene tilaa Tampereen ohittaville lisäjunille, kun Tampere jo yksinään vaatii puolen tunnin vuorovälin. Lisäksi juna nimenomaan tälläkin hetkellä täydentää lentoreittejä näiden kyseisten kaupunkien välisillä asemilla. Tästä palvelusta ei kannata luopua. Junan täytyy olla kilpailukykyinen vaihtoehto myös esimerkiksi Tampereen ja Oulun välisille matkoille.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Junan täytyy olla kilpailukykyinen vaihtoehto myös esimerkiksi Tampereen ja Oulun välisille matkoille.


Naulan kantaan.

Tämä johtaa ajatukseni muutaman vuoden takaiseen idioottimaiseen päätökseen luopua Oulun aamu-Pendolinosta, joka lähti kyllä Helsingistä julmetun aikaisin (joskus 5.30 maissa), mutta oli aivan ihanteellinen Tampereelta Ouluun (7.00 - 11.14). Tällä ehti lähes ajoissa palavereihin ja takaisinpäin oli illasta peräti kaksi mahdollista aikataulua (klo 16 maissa ja vähän ennen klo 18), joilla ehti hyvin kotiin nukkumaan.

Kun tuo yhteys lakkautettiin, meni samalla mahdollisuus tehdä päivämatka Tampere-Oulu-Tampere. Kieltämättä aamujuna vaikutti melko tyhjältä, mutta eihän sen olemassaoloa ehtinyt muutaman vuoden aikana kauhean moni edes havaita, saati mieltää sitä korvikkeeksi lentomatkalle. Mitään markkinointia tästä vuorosta ei tehty.

Jos ja kun pääradan nopeustasoa saadaan nostettua, vastaavat päivämatkat tulevat täysin mahdollisiksi Helsinki-Oulu-Helsinki ja Oulu-Helsinki-Oulu -suunnissa (matka-aika ehkä 4 1/2 tuntia). Tämä syö jo vakavasti markkinaosuutta lentoyhteydeltä. Puhumattakaan että silloin Tampereen ja Oulun väli tulee olemaan enää vain pikku pyrähdys: jos reiluun kolmeen tuntiin saisi puristettua, niin kukaan vähänkään järkevä ei edes haaveilisi lentämisestä tuolla välillä.

Tämä kaikki tosin edellyttää että joku myös miettii näitä asioita kun junatarjontaa suunnitellaan. Jos tavoitteena ei ole tarjota päivämatkamahdollisuutta, niin sitten juna ei voi saada lisää markkinaosuutta.

----------


## Multsun poika

Radan tukkoisuus on suhteellinen käsite. Satuin muutama vuosi sitten iltamyöhällä odottamaan junaa Wiganin keskusasemalla (sijaitsee Liverpoolin lähellä Lontoo-Glasgow-radan varrella).

Siellä opin miten hyvin organsoitu tavarajunaliikenne toimii. Aseman ohitti muutaman minuutin välein muutaman sadan metrin pituisia konttijunia matkalla Skotlantiin. Junissa oli kyydissä paljon rekkoja.

Englannin tavarajunien suurin ero Suomeen oli niiden nopeus. Englannin tavarajunat eivät olleet mitään hissukoita, vaan Wiganin asema ohitettiin reilusti yli sadan kilisan nopeudella.

Samanlaista tavaraliikennettä olen nähnyt Saksassa, mutta en Suomessa. Pohjanmaan rata saattaa olla tukkoinen suomalaiskriteereillä, mutta ei välttämättä britti- tai saksalaisilla standardeilla.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> -- Wiganin asema ohitettiin reilusti yli sadan kilisan nopeudella.


Yksittäistapaukseen vertailuhan antaa aina yleistettäviä tuloksia. Varsinkin kun verrataan maahan, jossa tavaraliikennettä kulkee kertaluokkaa enemmän. Ja kuuden laiturin kauttakulkuasemaan, jossa ei ole järjestelyratapihaa ollenkaan.

Tamperetta ei vain voi ohittaa nopeasti. Kun tavarajuna lähtee järjestelyratapihalta, ei se voi Tampereen aseman kohdalla kulkea vielä edes 80 km/h. Ja ongelmahan on myös se, että ohitusraiteita Tampereen asemalle ei mahdu. Jos henkilöliikenteen junat varaavat laiturit, ei mikään tavarajuna voi kulkea ohi. Vaikeaksi Tampereen tekee juuri se, että matkustajajunat seisovat asemalla pitkiä aikoja. Ja onko muutenkaan mitään syytä jyrätä tavarajunia keskustan läpi?

Isossa maassa on varaa ja syytä aikatauluttaa tavarajunia tehokkaammin. Suomessa ei aikataulunmukaisille konttijunille vain ole niin paljon kysyntää. Se yksi rekkajuna Helsingin ja Oulun välillä kulkee juuri niin tehokkaasti kuin voikin.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Isossa maassa on varaa ja syytä aikatauluttaa tavarajunia tehokkaammin. Suomessa ei aikataulunmukaisille konttijunille vain ole niin paljon kysyntää. Se yksi rekkajuna Helsingin ja Oulun välillä kulkee juuri niin tehokkaasti kuin voikin.


Kumpi oli ensin, muna vai kana. Janihyvärinen kertoi juuri, miten potentiaalisesti hyvä junavuoro lopetettiin, kun ei tullut mieleen markkinoida sitä. Ei kontti- tai rekkajunillekaan ole menekkiä, jos niitä suostutaan ajamaan vain niille, jotka vahingossa sattuvat palvelua kysymään.

Tästä tapauksesta on jo vuosia, mutta oli joku rekkamiesten lakko, mikä ajoi kuljetusten tarvitsijat tiedustelemaan, olisiko mahdollista lähettää tavaraa junassa Helsingistä Ouluun, kun ei tuttu rekkafirma palvellut. Olihan se mahdollista, ja maksoikin vähemmn kuin rekkakyyti.

VR Oy:n strateginen valinta on ollut pyrkimys vastikään julkaistun Rautaruukin tapaisiin kauppoihin. Kokojunakuljetuksia ja pitkillä sopimuksilla. Mutta se on rusinoiden poimimista pullasta. Rautateillä on valtava potentiaali kallistuvan öljyn vuoksi, mutta eivät kuljetuskaupat ilman työtä tule.

Antero

----------


## Multsun poika

Wigan ei ole mikään erityistapaus tai ääriesimerkki, tavarajunat ajavat Britanniassa ja Saksassa huomattavasti lujempaa kuin Suomessa. Miksei tavarajuna voi ajaa 80 km/h Treen aseman kohdalla, onhan pikajunallakin 100 km nopeus Viinikan kohdalla Tampereelta lähdettäessä.

Tampereella ei myöskään yöaikaan ole milloinkaan kaikki raiteet varattuja - niinkuin ei 95 prosenttisesti päiväsaikaankaan. Aseman ohi voi hyvin ajaa vaikka 140 km/h niinkuin ajetaan Toijalassakin. Perusteluksi ei riitä että "ei voi" tai että "säännöt ei salli". Otetaan selvää miten se on muualla mahdollista ja kopioidaan tänne.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Miksei tavarajuna voi ajaa 80 km/h Treen aseman kohdalla, onhan pikajunallakin 100 km nopeus Viinikan kohdalla Tampereelta lähdettäessä.


Tavarajunien kiihtyvyys on hieman toista luokkaa kuin matkustajajunien, kun vetovoima on sama, mutta perässä 10 kertaa enemmän massaa.




> Aseman ohi voi hyvin ajaa vaikka 140 km/h niinkuin ajetaan Toijalassakin.


Tällä ei ole kuitenkaan mitään merkitystä sen kanssa, mikä Tampereen aseman läpi kulkevan radan kapasiteetti on. Se ei siitä muutu, ajettiin siitä 80 tai 140 km/h.

Ennen kaikkea nopea tavaraliikenne vaatii suuria investointeja rataan, koska radan kestävyys on koetuksella. Tällaista ei ole taloudellisesti järkevää tehdä Suomen tavaraliikenteen määrillä. 25 tonnin akselipainoon 100 km/h nopeudella sentään edetään pikku hiljaa.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Kumpi oli ensin, muna vai kana. -- Ei kontti- tai rekkajunillekaan ole menekkiä, jos niitä suostutaan ajamaan vain niille, jotka vahingossa sattuvat palvelua kysymään.


Ehkä, mutta nyt puhutaan kertaluokkaerosta. Isossa-Britanniassa potentiaali tavaraliikenteelle on joka tapauksessa Suomea suurempi jo 10 kertaa suuremman asukasluvun vuoksi. Ja muutenkin tässä oli kyse siitä, käyttääkö olemassaoleva tavaraliikenne nykyisen kapasiteetin optimaalisesti vai ei. Silloin arvioidaan vain sitä, kulkeeko se yksi aikataulutettu rekkajuna ja 15 satunnaista tavarajunaa bulkkilasteineen siellä yhtä tehokkaasti kuin Isossa-Britanniassa. Ei sitä, olisiko kysyntää kymmenelle rekkajunalle, vaan sitä, onko tarjontaa mahdollista lisätä tehostamalla vai ei. Ja sitä, minkä tyyppistä tarjontaa siellä on ja mitä sillä on tekemistä englantilaisten nopeiden konttijunien kanssa.

----------


## Compact

> Miksei tavarajuna voi ajaa 80 km/h Treen aseman kohdalla, onhan pikajunallakin 100 km nopeus Viinikan kohdalla Tampereelta lähdettäessä.
> 
> Tampereella ei myöskään yöaikaan ole milloinkaan kaikki raiteet varattuja - niinkuin ei 95 prosenttisesti päiväsaikaankaan. Aseman ohi voi hyvin ajaa vaikka 140 km/h niinkuin ajetaan Toijalassakin. Perusteluksi ei riitä että "ei voi" tai että "säännöt ei salli". Otetaan selvää miten se on muualla mahdollista ja kopioidaan tänne.


Toijalan aseman kohdalla nopeusrajoitus on 120 km/t ja Tampereen aseman kohdalla 40 km/t.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Ja muutenkin tässä oli kyse siitä, käyttääkö olemassaoleva tavaraliikenne nykyisen kapasiteetin optimaalisesti vai ei.


Huomaan, että tarkoitit eri asiaa kuin mitä ajattelin.

Ratakapasiteetin tehokkaassa käytössä meillä on minusta aika lailla oppimista vielä. Ja voinpa hyvin arvata, että tavarajunat liikkuvat Britanniassa nopeasti juuri siksi, etteivät ne henkilöjunia hitaammin kulkiessaan söisi toinen toistensa ratakapasiteettia. Kun nopeusero on se suurin ratakapasiteetin syöppö.

Toisiinsa nämä asiat liittyvät sitä kautta, että jos rautatierahtia ei markkinoida, niin eipä tule vastaan kapasiteettiongelmatkaan.

Antero

----------


## Jysky

Onko missän selvityksissä tutkittu mahdollisuutta jakaa Tampereen aseman laiturit puoliksi siten, että eri päistä lähtisi eri junat? Uusi tunneli palvelisi tätä tarkoitusta hienosti kun pohjoislaitureihin kulku olisi vanhasta tunnelista ja etelän laitureille uudesta.

----------


## ultrix

Ainakin kello 16 aikaan jo nyt taajamajunat Poriin ja Haapamäelle lähtevät samalta laiturilta jo nykyään. Tässä on lähinnä se ongelma, miksi tätä ei laajemmin voi soveltaa, että pohjoisesta/lännestä tulevat junat jatkavat melkein kaikki etelään.

----------


## Jysky

Samalta raiteeltako ei voi lähteä kaksi junaa samaan suuntaan minuutin välein? Varsinkin jos yhteistä matkaa ei junilla ole paria sataa metriä enempää.

----------


## ultrix

> Samalta raiteeltako ei voi lähteä kaksi junaa samaan suuntaan minuutin välein? Varsinkin jos yhteistä matkaa ei junilla ole paria sataa metriä enempää.


En ymmärtänyt, että tarkoitat samalta raiteelta samaan suuntaan. Se voi olla teknisesti mahdollista, jos junat ajavat asemalta eteenpäin eri raiteilla, eli että jälkimmäinen juna lähtee vasta, kun kulkutie on asetettu eri tielle kuin edellisen junan kulkutie.

----------


## kouvo

Kuinka paljon ihmisille voidaan oikein valehdella ja mistä hatusta näitä kustannusarvioita oikein vedellään?http://www.vr-konserni.fi/vakiolinki.../news_255.html ja http://www.nastola.fi/pdf1/Rautatiel..._kokoalkup.pdf vrt. http://www.tase2025.fi/julkaisut/TASE_tiivistelma.pdf kohta lähijunaliikenne välillä Nokia-Lempäälä. 

Joko Tampereen päässä ei osata laskea tai sitten VR:n ja Nastolan kalkyloinnit on pahasti pielessä. Epäilen vahvasti ensimmäistä tai sitten toinen raide Nokialle aiotaan rakentaa norsunluusta. 

Taho joka ohjaa TASEITA ja muita pilipaliraideliikenneselvityksiä Tampereen seudulla on ilmeisesti päättänyt torpedoida alueen raideliikennehankkeet ikuisiksi ajoiksi.

----------


## Kolli

http://www.aamulehti.fi/uutiset/pirkanmaa/101150.shtml

----------


## kouvo

> http://www.aamulehti.fi/uutiset/pirkanmaa/101150.shtml


Jos valtioneuvosto lupaa 1. vaiheeseen 65M, niin ei muuta kun äkkiä nimeä sopimukseen alle. 
Jos rata seisakkeineen suunnitellaan jalat maassa ja ilman mahtipontista suuruudenhulluutta, niin Nokian, Tampereen ja Lempäälän rahoitusosuus jää todella pieneksi ja kunnat saavat toimivan raidejoukkoliikenteen alueelleen pilkkahintaan. Tämä on nimenomaan se projekti, jolla Treen seudun paikallisen raideliikenteen kehittäminen on aloitettava.

----------


## Kolli

Kyllä. Samaa mieltä. Kannatan myös katuratikkaa Manseen.
Kannattaa kuitenkin lukea tämä http://www.lvm.fi/fileserver/1708.pdf dokumentti. Tämä hallitus istuu vain 2011 asti ja sen voi olla hankala tehdä sitoumuksia seuraavan hallituksen puolesta.Sivut 50-55 mielenkiintoisia.
Liikennepoliittisesta selonteosta voi lukea, mitka hankkeet on tarkoitus aloittaa tällä hallituskaudella. Ensi vuonna aloitetaan vain kaksi, kehärata ja Lusi-Mikkeli-tie (vt 5).

----------


## jawahl

Loistava uutinen!

Nokia  Tampere junalippu maksaa nyt 2,90 EUR Tampereen ja Porin välin harvavuoroisella taajamajunalla. Matka-aika on 14 min. Tuo on pilkkahinta noin nopeasta, miellyttävästä ja turvallisesta matkasta keskustasta keskustaan ilman ruuhkia ja parkkipaikkojen kanssa vekslailua. Kaupanpäälle upeat maisemat Tammerkoskelle ja Pispalanharjulta Näsijärvelle (+ mahd. Nokianvirta, Siuronkoski ja Kulovesi). Voisiko esim. työ- tai kauppamatkaansa paremmin tehdä?

Pidän suorastaan pienenä ihmeenä, että Nokia tai Lempäälä ei ole lähtenyt rakentamaan yhdysparkkialueita asemien (Siuro, Nokia, Lempäälä, Sääksjärvi) seudulle aikaisemmin ja toisaalta ei ole järjestänyt kaupungin sisäistä lyhyttä liikennöintiä asemalle. Sama pätee näiden kuntien kaavoitukseen. Kulkuyhteyksiltään parhaat radanvarsipaikat ovat pääosin aivan toissijaisessa käytössä nyt.

Myös Ylöjärvellä uinutaan. Mainio ratayhteys on jäänyt kaikissa kaavoitushankkeissa täysin unholaan. 

Kangasalan hiljaisuuden ymmärtää  rata kulkee melko kaukana. Toisaalta siellä suunnalla olisi Ruutana ja Orivesi, jossa potentiaalia saattaisi olla.

Tampereella pitäisi jo kovaa vauhtia valmistella radanvarsikaavoitusta ja seisakkeita Tampellaan, Amuri-Särkänniemeen, Pispalaan, Epilä/Tohloppiin, Tesomalle (tässä huom. uusi kauppakeskushanke!) ja Kalkkuun. Näissä matkustajamäärät toisaalta riittäisivät jo nyt.

----------


## Eppu

Kumma että menivät pudottamaan tuon Ylöjärven osuuden pois. Olishan sinnekin ollut tarvetta ja kysyntää lähijunalle.

Tuossa Aamulehden jutussa puhuttiin jo muutamalla sanalla seisakkeista. Nokian haaralla voitaisiin pysähtyä ainakin Siurossa, Harjuniityssä, Kankaantaassa, Kolmenkulmalla, Ristimäessä (eli Tesoman liikekeskuksen kohdalla), Lielahdessa ja Amurissa. Nokian asemalle voisi syntyä jos jonkinmoinen matkakeskus, kun linja-autoasema on myös samoilla kulmilla.

Lempäälän suuntaan mahdollisia pysähdyspaikkoja voisi ensialkuun olla esimerkiksi Multisilta, Sääksjärvi, Kulju, Moisio ja Lempäälä.

Saa nähdä miten lähijuna lopulta toteutuu. Hieman hankala uskoa, että VR moista haluaisi liikennöidä. Toisaalta jos lähitulevaisuudessa Tampereen seudulla on yksi joukkoliikenneviranomainen, ei sielläkään varmasti olla kovin innostuneita maksamaan VR:n ylihintaisesta tuotannosta.

----------


## kouvo

> Kumma että menivät pudottamaan tuon Ylöjärven osuuden pois. Olishan sinnekin ollut tarvetta ja kysyntää lähijunalle.


Ylöjärven liittäminen järjestelmään olisi vaatinut huomattavia lisäinvestointeja mm. lisäraiteiden osalta. Mielestäni on erittäin hyvä että suunnitelmienkin osalta lähdetään liikkeelle tarpeeksi pienimuotoisesti, eikä tavoitella kuuta taivaalta, niin mahdollisuudet saada rahoitusta hankkeen toteuttamisvaiheeseenkin pysyvät realistisina. 

Järjestelmän laajennusta esim. Ylöjärven ja Kangasalan suuntiin on aika suunnitella siinä vaiheessa kun 1. vaihetta toteutetaan tai sen toimivuudesta on jo kokemusta.

----------


## ultrix

> Nokia  Tampere junalippu maksaa nyt 2,90 EUR Tampereen ja Porin välin harvavuoroisella taajamajunalla. Matka-aika on 14 min. Tuo on pilkkahinta noin nopeasta, miellyttävästä ja turvallisesta matkasta keskustasta keskustaan ilman ruuhkia ja parkkipaikkojen kanssa vekslailua. Kaupanpäälle upeat maisemat Tammerkoskelle ja Pispalanharjulta Näsijärvelle (+ mahd. Nokianvirta, Siuronkoski ja Kulovesi). Voisiko esim. työ- tai kauppamatkaansa paremmin tehdä?


Mutta kun se seutulippu ei käy junassa maksuvälineenä! Ei vaikka opiskelijoilta junamaatista lippu maksaa vaivaisen yhden (1) euron!




> Kangasalan hiljaisuuden ymmärtää  rata kulkee melko kaukana. Toisaalta siellä suunnalla olisi Ruutana ja Orivesi, jossa potentiaalia saattaisi olla.


Kangasala ei uinu  se muistutti tarpeesta lähijunalle Tampere-Orivesi viime syksynä TASE 2025-lausuntokierroksella. Kangasalan lähiöistä ja kylistä radan varressa ovat Nattari (kerrostalo- ja pientalolähiö), Asemakylä (pientaloyhdyskunta), Jussila ( , , ), Ruutana (pientalolähiö) ja Suinula (isohko kylä).




> Ylöjärven liittäminen järjestelmään olisi vaatinut huomattavia lisäinvestointeja mm. lisäraiteiden osalta.


Ylöjärvi lienee parasta liittää järjestelmään pikaraitiotiellä. Pidetään ne 200 km/h pendolinot omalla pikaraiteellaan ja rakennetaan rautatien viereen yksiraiteinen raitiotie kohtauspaikoin varustettuna, joka kulkee siis Myllypuronkadulta Ylöjärvelle rautatien maastokäytävässä. Myllypuronkadun tietämiltä keskustaan raitiotie kulkisi Turvesuonkadun varteen jo kaavoitettua pikaraitiotien tilavarausta pitkin Enqvistinkadulle, josta Lentävänniemen ratikan kanssa samaa väylää aina keskustaan asti, josta vaikkapa Hatanpään ja Pirkkahallin (vai mikä TMUK se on) kautta Pirkkalaan (ja edelleen Lentoasemalle?).

----------


## TEP70

Onko Tampereella ollut viime aikoina kuntaliitoskeskusteluita? Mielestäni kaikki kääpäkunnat (Kangasala, Pirkkala, Nokia ja Ylöjärvi) Tampereen ympäriltä voisi aivan hyvin liittää Tampereeseen. Suunnittelu ainakin helpottuisi, kun asioita voitaisiin tarkastella ilman turhia kuntarajoja.

----------


## ultrix

> Onko Tampereella ollut viime aikoina kuntaliitoskeskusteluita? Mielestäni kaikki kääpäkunnat (Kangasala, Pirkkala, Nokia ja Ylöjärvi) Tampereen ympäriltä voisi aivan hyvin liittää Tampereeseen. Suunnittelu ainakin helpottuisi, kun asioita voitaisiin tarkastella ilman turhia kuntarajoja.


Mitään kuntia ei olla ainakaan Tampereeseen lliittämässä. Osakuntaliitoksista mainittakoon tekniset kuntarajan tarkistukset Vuoreksessa Tampereen ja Lempäälän välillä (toteutunut jo) ja Ojala-Lamminrahkan alueella Tampereen ja Kangasalan välillä.

Minusta Viljakkalan ja Kurun liitokset Ylöjärveen ovat käsittämättömiä, lienevätkö Ylöjärven itsesuojelua osittain. Viljakkala kuuluisi luontevimmin Hämeenkyrön ja Ikaalisten kanssa kimppaan "Kyrösjärven kaupungiksi" ja Kuru Ylä-Pirkanmaan kuntien, mm. Ruoveden ja Virtain kanssa kimppaan. Tosin virta vie Kurustakin Tampereen suuntaan ja Ylöjärvi on siinä välissä. Esteettisesti uusi kuntarakenne on ruma.

Nykyisellään olisin valmis liittämään Tampereeseen lähinnä Pirkkalan, joka on selkein satelliitti, ja jolla on yhtä paljon syytä itsenäisyydelle kuin Hervannalla. Muut naapurikunnat ovat edes hieman irrallaan Tampereesta painopisteeltään, paitsi toki Tampereetta lähimmiltä taajamiltaan. Lempäälän Sääksjärvi, Ylöjärven Vuorentausta ja Siivikkala ja Kangasalan Nattari/Vatiala ovat omituisia ulokkeita, jotka kuuluvat naapurikuntaan hallinnollisesti, mutta ovat käytännössä yhtenäinen osa nimenomaan Tampereen kaupunkirakennetta.

----------


## Kolli

Vanhanen totesi viikonlopun haastattelussaan, että raskasraideliikenne ei sovi muualle kuin Helsinkiin. Mitenkähän tämä tulisi tulkita Tampereen lähijunaliikenteen osalta? Liikennepoliittinen selontekohan lupaili jotakin 65milj. euroa Tampereen hankkeelle.
Huomasiko joku saman ristiriidan?

----------


## lunastaja

Pormestari Timo P. Nieminen jatkaa lähijunaliikenteen torpedointia. Aamulehdessä (15.9.2008) "Niemisen mukaan näyttää siltä, että ruuhka-aikoina lähijunia ei välttämättä mahdu vilkkaan kaukojunaliikenteen sekaan."

Sanomattakin selvää, että Nieminen (64) suhtautuu raitiovaunuliikenteeseen epäilevästi: "Nieminen katsoo, että raitiovaunuliikenteen rakentaminen on kallista ja aikaavievää. -_Mutta jos valtiovalta antaa lisää joukkoliikennerahaa, olemme valmiita keskustelemaan avoimin mielin_."  :Eek:  Nieminen on 90 %:n todennäköisyydellä pormestari seuraavat neljä vuotta.  :Frown:

----------


## kivisuo

Suoraa puhetta Niemiseltä. Mutta onko kukaan vielä esittänyt sitä kaikkein parasta perustelua miksi Tampereella ei tarvita raideliikennettä: kun ei Turussakaan ole.  :P

----------


## Jykke

> Pormestari Timo P. Nieminen jatkaa lähijunaliikenteen torpedointia. Aamulehdessä (15.9.2008) "Niemisen mukaan näyttää siltä, että ruuhka-aikoina lähijunia ei välttämättä mahdu vilkkaan kaukojunaliikenteen sekaan."


 No hommataan duoraitiovaunuja ja ohitetaan aseman pullonkaula katuverkon kautta. Ongelma ratkaistu. Samalla saadaan paremmat yhteydet keskustaan radan varsilta. 




> Sanomattakin selvää, että Nieminen (64) suhtautuu raitiovaunuliikenteeseen epäilevästi: "Nieminen katsoo, että raitiovaunuliikenteen rakentaminen on kallista ja aikaavievää. -Mutta jos valtiovalta antaa lisää joukkoliikennerahaa, olemme valmiita keskustelemaan avoimin mielin."  Nieminen on 90 %:n todennäköisyydellä pormestari seuraavat neljä vuotta.


 Todella sääli jos homma menee jälleen samaksi jahkailuksi, mikä on jatkunut vuodesta 1907. Varsinkin kun ollaan päästy jo näin pitkälle tässä hankkeessa.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Pormestari Timo P. Nieminen jatkaa lähijunaliikenteen torpedointia. Aamulehdessä (15.9.2008) "Niemisen mukaan näyttää siltä, että ruuhka-aikoina lähijunia ei välttämättä mahdu vilkkaan kaukojunaliikenteen sekaan."


Timo P. ei liene raideliikenneasiantuntija, joten tästä perspektiivistä tarkasteltuna ei hämmästytä että hän toistaa VR:n näkemystä asiaan. Muistan lukeneeni jostakin, että hän oli ollut aiheesta puheissa VR:n edustajan kanssa. Mutta nythän on niin, että VR ei ole oikea taho kertomaan mitä Tampereen ratapihalle mahtuu tai ei mahdu vaan RHK.

Yksi mielenkiintoinen kysymys tässä kyllä tulee mieleen: koska VR ei liene kovin innostunut aloittamaan lähiliikennettä Tampereen seudulla omasta aloitteestaan, täytynee liikenne järjestää tilaaja/tuottaja-mallin mukaisesti. Mutta kuka tässä tapauksessa olisi tilaaja, kun alueellista joukkoliikenneviranomaista ei ole (vielä) olemassa? Tarvittaisiinko vielä lakimuutoskin ennen kuin junat voivat alkaa kulkea käytännössä?

----------


## Kolli

Rautatieliikenne on vapautettu jo kilpailulle, kuten postikin.
Vaikka VR:stä sanotaan mitä pahaa, en usko tällä kertaa jälkien johtavan siihen sylttytehtaaseen. Minulla on oma ajatukseni, jonka sinä varmaan arvaat, liittyen siis niihin, jotka vastustavat Manseen _kaikenlaista_ raideliikennettä, mutta en sano sitä ääneen, sillä en halua kunnianloukkaussyytettä. Kertoo vaan aika paljon Suomen henkisestä tilasta.

----------


## ultrix

> Rautatieliikenne on vapautettu jo kilpailulle, kuten postikin.


Valtion rataverkkoa saavat käyttää Rautatielain 16 § nojalla seuraavat rautatieyritykset ja rautatieyritysten kansainväliset yhteenliittymät harjoitettavan rautatieliikenteen mukaisesti:

1) Euroopan talousalueeseen kuuluvien valtioiden välisessä kansainvälisessä rautatieliikenteessä rautatieyritys, jolla on Euroopan talousalueella myönnetty asianomainen toimilupa, tai tällaisten rautatieyritysten kansainvälinen yhteenliittymä;

2) kotimaan tavaraliikenteessä 1 kohdassa tarkoitettu rautatieyritys tai tällaisten rautatieyritysten kansainvälinen yhteenliittymä;

*3) kotimaan henkilöliikenteessä sekä Suomen ja Venäjän välisessä rautatieyhdysliikenteessä rataverkolla Valtionrautateiden muuttamisesta osakeyhtiöksi annetun lain (20/1995) 1 §:ssä tarkoitetun osakeyhtiön rautatieliikennettä harjoittava tytäryhtiö.*

Näiden lisäksi myös museoliikenteen harjoittajat saavat ajaa museojunia, kunhan niillä ei tavoitella voittoa (normaali käyttö- ja investointikate toki sallitaan).

Eli selkokielellä: rataverkolle ei ole tällä hetkellä pääsyä muuta kuin VR Osakeyhtiöllä, paitsi tavaraliikenteessä ja kansainvälisessä liikenteessä. Lisäksi rautatieliikenne, siis myös henkilöliikenne Suomen puolelta Haaparantaan on vapautettu kilpailulle, mutta kansainvälisissä junissa ei saa kuljettaa maan sisällä matkustajia. Tämä tarkoittaa, että yksityinen yritys ei voi liikennöidä henkilöjunaa Kemi-Haaparanta jättäen matkustajia myös Torniossa.

...

Postin osalta todettakoon, että Itella Oyj:llä on kilpailun vapautumisesta huolimatta asetettu toimilupaan velvoitteita, jolla yritys on määritelty ns. yleispalvelun tarjoajaksi. Telepuolella vastaavia "yleispalvelun tarjoajia" ovat perinteisessä monopoliasemassa olleet yritykset (mm. TeliaSonera Finland [ex. PTL-TELE], Keikyän Puhelinosuuskunta, Elisa Oyj [ex. HPY, TPO, KSP] jne.), joiden on tarjottava kohtuulliseen hintaan kaikille ns. _common carrier_-periaatteella telepalvelut. Perinteisesti postipalvelu on ollut valtion monopoli, mistä syystä Itellalla on PTL-POSTI:n perintönä yhä käytännön monopoliasema kirjeliikenteen osalta. Pakettiliikenteessähän firma on jo ammoisista virastoajoista asti kilpaillut yksityisten kuljetusliikkeiden ja Valtionrautateiden pakettipalvelujen kanssa.

Posti- ja telealan lain sallima kilpailutilanne yleispalveluvelvoitteineen on mielestäni paljon terveempi tilanne kuin rautatiealan osakeyhtiölle laissa turvattu monopoliasema henkilöliikenteeseen ilman minkäänlaisia palvelutasovelvoitteita. 

Postin osalta korjattavaa on mielestäni lähinnä kansalaisten oikeusturvassa: orwellimaisen newspeakin tuloksena Suomen Postista tuli Itella ja postikonttorit ovat nykyään posti_myymälöitä_. Ehkä myymälä on henkisesti helpompi lakkauttaa kuin julkiseksi palveluksi mielletty konttori? Jos tuikitärkeätä konttoriverkkoa hallinnoisi julkinen palvelulaitos, joka olisi velvoitettu pitämään riittävän tiheätä konttoriverkkoa auki, tarvittaessa toki asiamiesten kautta niin kuin nykyäänkin, ja Postista saisi myös muita kuin Itellan palveluita, ja tämän lisäksi kunnat saisivat halutessaan rahoittaa ylimääräisiä postikonttoreita tarpeen mukaan, olisi tilanne paljon terveempi tällä alalla. Jos Postista tosiaan saisi Matkahuollon ja Ruotsin Postin paketit (kuten nykyään Tradekan ruokakaupoista), olisi kannattavuuskin paremmalla pohjalla kuin yksinomaan yhden kirje- ja pakettioperaattorin tuotteilla.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Rautatieliikenne on vapautettu jo kilpailulle, kuten postikin.
> Vaikka VR:stä sanotaan mitä pahaa, en usko tällä kertaa jälkien johtavan siihen sylttytehtaaseen. Minulla on oma ajatukseni, jonka sinä varmaan arvaat, liittyen siis niihin, jotka vastustavat Manseen _kaikenlaista_ raideliikennettä, mutta en sano sitä ääneen, sillä en halua kunnianloukkaussyytettä. Kertoo vaan aika paljon Suomen henkisestä tilasta.


Käsitykseni mukaan rautateiden tavaraliikenne on teoriassa vapautettu, vaan ei käytännössä kun muita liikennöitsijöitä ei tällä hetkellä ole. Henkilöliikennettä ei liene Suomessa vielä vapautettu, tai sitten olen missannut jotain.

Jos olisit lukenut aiempia kirjoituksiani vähän pidemmältä aikaväliltä, muistaisit varmaan, että olen itse luonnehtinut Tampereen valtuustossa olevan joukon vanhoja jääriä, jotka dogmaattisesti vastustavat raideliikennettä.

Viimeinen kaupunginjohtaja (ennen pormesterimalliin siirtymistä siis) Jarmo Rantanen, vaikka olikin sdp:stä, oli visionääri kaupungin kehittämisen suhteen, ja raideliikennesuunnitelmat olivat hänen henkilökohtaisessa suojeluksessaan. Niitä tehtiinkin vaihtelevasti ainakin jostain 1990-luvun puolivälistä alkaen. Poliitikot vain torpedoivat hanketta minkä ehtivät käyttäen halpamaisen populistisia väitteitä siitä, että jos pikaratikka tulee vanhuksille ei enää riitä vaippoja Koukkuniemessä.

Valitettavasti Timo P. ei ole suuri visionääri vaan pikemminkin sovittelija jonka merkittävin ominaisuus on että hän tulee kaikkien kanssa toimeen. Kun valtuustossa on vahva raideliikenteen vastustus, ei ole kuviteltavissa että pormestari (ellei satu olemaan suuri visionääri) ajaisi kovin vahvasti hanketta itsekään.

Tosiasia kuitenkin on, että raideliikenteen suurimmat vastustajat alkavat olla jo hyvin korkeassa iässä ja muutaman vuoden päästä viimeisetkin ovat poissa politiikasta. Toivottavasti jo näissä kunnallisvaaleissa saadaan vähän raideliikennemyönteisempi valtuusto. Ilmapiiri tuntuisi sikäli muuttuneen, että enää harva uskaltaa puhua räikeästi ympäristöargumenttia vastaan kuten vielä viime vaalien yhteydessä.

Tosin tästä riippumatta tiedossa on VR:n vastenmielisyys lähiliikennettä kohtaan. Tämähän tiedetään jo Helsingin seudun kokemuksista ja Tampereen tapauksessa en ole kuullut että VR:llä olisi ollut erityisiä haluja lähiliikenteen aloittamiseen vaan pikemminkin on kuultu kaikenlaisia lausuntoja siitä kuinka se haittaa kaukoliikennettä, ratapihan kapasiteetti ei riitä jne. Näitä lausuntoja raideliikennevihamieliset tahot valtuustossa ovat sitten käyttäneet lyömäaseina leimatakseen kannattajat epärealistisiksi hihhuleiksi. Debatista on ollut objektiivisuus kaukana: se on ollut pöljän populistista argumentointia, jossa ei ole juuri totuudesta ollut häivääkään, ja tarkoitus on ollut yksinomaan mustamaalata toista osapuolta ja kerätä omia poliittisia irtopisteitä röyhkeällä populismilla.

----------


## ultrix

> Pormestari Timo P. Nieminen jatkaa lähijunaliikenteen torpedointia. Aamulehdessä (15.9.2008) "Niemisen mukaan näyttää siltä, että ruuhka-aikoina lähijunia ei välttämättä mahdu vilkkaan kaukojunaliikenteen sekaan."


Itse tulkitsin hieman toisin. Minusta Timo P oli varsin maltillinen raideliikenteen suhteen: jutun mukaanhan hän uskoo, että ratikkaliikennettä ryhdytään miettimään vasta vuoden 2011 jälkeen. Tulkitsen tämän niin, että päätös raitioliikenteen toteuttamisesta tulisi 2012-13, mikä voi hyvinkin olla realistinen ajankohta. Jos aiesopimus Tampereen seudun joukkoliikennehankkeista solmitaan 2009, ja 2010-11 laaditaan lähijunaliikenteen ja raitiotien yksityiskohtaiset toteutusselvitykset, ei hirmu paljon aikaisemmin päätöksiä voi edes tehdä. Siispä raitioliikenne Tampereella voisi testiradalla (Vuores-Hervanta tai keskustassa) startata 2015 ja normaali liikenne 2017. Jos pidetään kiirettä, voidaan päästä nopeamminkin ratikan kyytiin.

Lähijunaliikenteen mahtumisen suhteen Timo P on saanut väärää tietoa: nimittäin jos kolmatta raidetta Tampereelta Sääksjärvelle jatketaan Lempäälään asti, voidaan liikennöidä hyvin tiheällä vuorovälillä lähijunia. Läntisintä raidetta käyttäisivät lähijunat ja tavarajunat etelään, keskimmäistä raidetta kaukojunat, jotka tulevat etelästä Tampereelle peräkkäin ennen tasaa (Turun juna saapuu :48, Helsingin IC :52 ja Helsingin Pendolino :57) ja lähtevät taas kuin köyhän talon porsaat etelään tasan jälkeen (Pendolino Helsinkiin :02, IC Helsinkiin :07, Turun juna :11), ja itäisintä raidetta käyttäisivät tietenkin lähijunat ja tavarajunat pohjoiseen.

Nykyisellään radalle mahtuu helposti kerran tunnissa taajamajuna, joka voi pysähdellä Lempäälän ja Tampereen välillä kaikissa taajamissa. Saapumisminuutit nykyisellä taajamajunalla Tampereella ovat :22 ja lähtöminuutit :37. Lisäksi Turun junat voidaan muuttaa nopeiksi taajamajuniksi palvelutason kärsimättä.

Jutussa oli myös aikamoisia virheitä. 


> Maan hallitus päätti viime vuonna, että vuonna 2011 Tampereen alueella kokeillaan Tampereen alueella nykyraiteilla


 ja 


> Tamperelle on kaavailtu myös niin sanottua pikaratikkaa, joka liikkuisi osittain maan alla. Valtuusto on siirtänyt kalliin suunnitelman, noin 2020-luvulle.


Siis mitään sitovaa päätöstähän ei ole lähijunakokeilusta. Ainoastaan tahdonilmaisu liikennebudjetissa, jos sama hallituskokoonpano jatkaa seuraavalla vaalikaudella. TASE 2025-selvityksessä oli niinikään tahdonilmaisu lähijunakokeilun käynnistämisestä jo "ensi vaiheessa", eli lähivuosina. Aiesopimus kertonee lisää ensi vuonna. Lisäksi en ole kuullut mistään valtuuston päätöksestä, jolla siirrettäisiin tunnelissa kulkevan pikaraitiotien toteutus 2020-luvulle, vaan valtuusto on edellyttänyt selvityksen laatimista, jossa selvitetään pikaraitiotien lisäksi bussiliikenne (ja lähijunaliikenne). Tämä suunnitelma, TASE 2025: suositus joukkoliikennejärjestelmäksi valmistui viime vuoden keväänä. 

Suosituksessa suositeltiin siis ensi vaiheessa (2007-15) bussiliikenteen voimallista kehittämistä ja joidenkin lähijunaseisakkeiden rakentamista. Toisessa vaiheessa (2015-20) suositellaan raitiotien rakentamista Tampereen keskustasta Hervannan kautta Vuorekseen. Kolmannessa vaiheessa raitiotietä suositellaan pidennettäväksi lännessä Lentävänniemeen ja tiheähkön lähijunaliikenteen käynnistämistä Nokia-Tampere-Lempäälä.

----------


## Jykke

> Jos aiesopimus Tampereen seudun joukkoliikennehankkeista solmitaan 2009, ja 2010-11 laaditaan lähijunaliikenteen ja raitiotien yksityiskohtaiset toteutusselvitykset, ei hirmu paljon aikaisemmin päätöksiä voi edes tehdä.


 Eikös aiesopimus olisi tarkoitus saada jo tämän vuoden loppuun mennessä, kuten TASE-2025 sivustolla sanotaan?

----------


## ultrix

> Eikös aiesopimus olisi tarkoitus saada jo tämän vuoden loppuun mennessä, kuten TASE-2025 sivustolla sanotaan?


Jep, mutta jostain lähteestä (en muista mistä) luin, että se venyisi ensi vuoden puolelle. Saas nähdä tosin  :Wink:

----------


## lunastaja

> Jep, mutta jostain lähteestä (en muista mistä) luin, että se venyisi ensi vuoden puolelle. Saas nähdä tosin


Käytännössä venyy vähintään vuoden 2009 loppuun. Seudun rakennemallityöhön kytkettynä liikennejärjestelmätyö on osa isoa soppaa. http://www.tampereenseutu.fi/

Asiaa ei auta yksityisautomyönteinen pormestari, jonka suurin intressi liikenneasioissa liittyy Tampellan tunneliin. Merkittävin ongelma mielestäni on kuitenkin se, että raideliikenteellä ei ole omaa puuhamiestä. Siis sellaista joka olisi oikeassa asemassa viemässä asiaa koko sydämellään eteenpäin. Raideliikenteeseen suhtaudutaan yleisesti ottaen ymmärtääkseni halki koko poliittisen kentän pääasiassa myönteisesti. Jopa Tampereen sitoutumattomat kannattavat lähijunaliikennettä "koska ilmaista valtion rahaa tarjotaan". Tekoina myönteinen suhtautuminen ei kuitenkaan realisoidu. Vähiten vallanhimossaan aatteensa myyvillä vihreillä.

----------


## ultrix

> Tekoina myönteinen suhtautuminen ei kuitenkaan realisoidu. Vähiten vallanhimossaan aatteensa myyvillä vihreillä.


Perustelisitko tämän kohdan tarkemmin?

----------


## Eppu

Ei väite suuriakaan perusteluja kaipaa. Vihreissä näyttää nykyään olevan tapana puhua paljon mm. juuri joukkoliikenteen puolesta, mutta käytännössä he eivät mm. hiiren hiiskahdakaan kun kokoomus päättää esimerkiksi energia-asioista ja autoilua suosivasta politiikasta. Niin se menee.

----------


## ultrix

Tampereen vihreä valtuustoryhmä on yhteistyössä muun XL-ryhmittymän kanssa saanut mm. seuraavat saavutukset aikaan:
joukkoliikenteen tuki on käännetty kasvuunbussilippujen hinnat on tähän asti pidetty ennallaanjoukkoliikenteen matkustajamäärät ovat kääntyneet kasvuun monen vuoden laskukierteen jälkeen: viime vuonna 3 % ja alkuvuodesta 5 %seudullisen raideliikenteen maankäytöllisten edellytysten selvitys on aloitettu tänä syksynäP-Hämpin suunnitteluun kytkettiin keskustan maanpäällisten parkkipaikkojen vähentäminen ja kevyen liikenteen kehittäminenkaavoitetaan enemmän asuinalueita tiivis-ja-matalaperiaatteella

Lisäksi valtioneuvoston (jossa vihreillä on kaksi ministeriä) liikennepoliittinen selonteko sisältää tuen lähijunaliikenteen kehittämiselle. Tähän on vaikuttanut myös lobbaus Tampereen seudulta.

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

Koko argumentti että lähijunaliikennettä ei sopisi ilman suuria investointeja ontuu alunperinkin. Oikeasti ratapihan kapasiteetti ja ruuhkaisuus eivät ESTÄ paikallisliikennettä, mutta RAJOITTAVAT sitä missä laajudessa sitä voisi olla. Nyt tehdyt selvitykset menevät komeasti asian ohi. Oikeasti selvitettävä asia olisi: missä laajuudessa liikenne voidaan nyt aloittaa pienillä alkuinvestoinneilla eikä niinkään millaisia investointeja tarvittaisiin jotta voitaisiin aloittaa jollakin hatusta tempaistulla tiheydellä. Ja varsinkin sitten ollaan saatu oikea kehäpäätelmä aikaan kun selitetään että väestöpohja ei oikeastaan riitä tiheälle paikallisjunaliikenteelle ja asemia kohden pitäisi saada tuhansia uusia asukkaita tiivisti rakennetuille kerrostaloalueille.

Näin ihan näppituntumalla: nykytilanteesta seuraa seuraavat rajoitukset paikallisjunaliikenteelle: ratapihan kapasiteetista seuraa että voidaan ajaa vain heilurivuoroja: junat eivät voi jäädä Tampereen keskusasemalle. Mutta näinähän kannattaa tehdä joka tapauksessa. Toisekseen, kaukojunien suuresta määrästä johtuen tasatunnin kieppeillä paikallisjunia ei Tampereelle sovi. Mutta tämäkään ei ole oikeastaan ongelma, koska usein keskustasta lähdetään tasalta ja sinne saavutaan tasalta. Jolloin keskustaan tulevien tulee olla asemalla varttia ennen ja sieltä lähtevät ehtivät asemalle varttia yli mennessä. Myös vaihtoyhteydet kaukojuniin toimisivat ihan passelisti tältä pohjalta. Hyvänä puolena tuossa tasan ruuhkassa sitten onkin että muuhun aikaan pääradallakin on kohtuullisen hiljaista. Päästäisiin siis ehkä kahteen vuoroon tunnissa ilman kovin isoja investointeja. Ja tämähän on ihan kelpo vuoroväli vaikkapa Orivedeltä tai Lempäälästä. Eikä pääkaupunkiseudullakaan liikenne ollut kovin paljon tätä parempaa ennen kaupunkiratojen valmistumista. Kolme vuoroa tuntiin se taisi olla esimerkiksi rantaradalla.

Onko ollenkaan ajateltu vaikka tällaista mallia: lähtö ja tulo Tampereelta xx:15 ja xx:45, kolmeen suuntaan. Nykyinen kerran tunnissa Helsinkiin menevä taajamajuna toki täydentää palvelua. (Yksi vuoro käännettäisiin ympäri) Ongelmallisinta on xx:45 lähtevät vuorot, koska niiden perään lähtevät kaukojunat tasan jälkeen. Tiukin tilanne on etelän suuntaan: miten pitkälle riittää reilun vartin etumatka. Lempäälään asti ainakin? Sillä siihen se matka jääkin kun ohi olisi päästettävä kolme junaa. xx:15 lähtevä vuoro voikin sitten jatkaa vaikka Toijalaan tai pidemmällekin. Muissa suunnissa etumatkaa on enemmän ja aina voi lähteä siitä että yksi kaukojuna ohittaa paikun sopivassa paikassa.

TASE-suunnitelman henkeen sopisi että paikallisliikenne raiteilla aloitettaisiin nyt heti siinä laajuudessa kun se on mahdollista ja se palvelisi ensi sijassa radan varren taajamia ja toissijaisesti varsinaista Tampereen kaupunkialuetta. Liikenne yltäisi Orivedelle, Kokemäelle ja Toijalaan (Hämeenlinnaan?) Ja sitten vaikka vain kerran tunnissa kulkevalla vuorolla. Aloittaa pitäisi heti, kehittää voidaan sitten myöhemmin. Varauduttaisiin kuitenkin kolmannen raiteen rakentamiseen etelään ja uuteen laituriin Tampereen (tulevalla) keskusasemalla, toteutus siinä kolmannen vaiheen kieppeillä, jolloin voitaisiin lisätä tarjontaa avaamalla uusi tiheämmin liikennöity linja Lempäälä (Tai ehkä vain Sääksmäki?) - Nokia. Jotta investoinnista saadaan täysi hyöty irti, rakennetaan runsaasti seisakkeiden ympärille, ensi sijassa kerrostaloja. Tämä osanen palvelisikin selkeämmin itse kaupunkialuetta. Mutta se tulisi selkeästi raitiotien jälkeen ja täydentäisi raitiotieverkkoa ja sen toteuttaminen liittyisi selkeästi uusien asuinalueiden rakentamiseen. Raitiotie ja seudullinen lähiliikenne ovat etusijalla, koska niillä järjesteltäisiin jo olemassaolevien alueiden liikenne.

----------


## kouvo

> Koko argumentti että lähijunaliikennettä ei sopisi ilman suuria investointeja ontuu alunperinkin. Oikeasti ratapihan kapasiteetti ja ruuhkaisuus eivät ESTÄ paikallisliikennettä, ...


Täysin samaa mieltä.




> Liikenne yltäisi Orivedelle, Kokemäelle ja Toijalaan (Hämeenlinnaan?)


Onko Ylöjärven suunnan lähijunaliikenne se, joka aiheuttaisi merkittävän lisäinveistointitarpeen? Vai oletko jostain muusta syystä jättänyt sen ulkopuolelle? 




> (Tai ehkä vain Sääksmäki?)


Tarkoittanet Sääksjärveä.

----------


## ultrix

> Onko ollenkaan ajateltu vaikka tällaista mallia: lähtö ja tulo Tampereelta xx:15 ja xx:45, kolmeen suuntaan. Nykyinen kerran tunnissa Helsinkiin menevä taajamajuna toki täydentää palvelua. (Yksi vuoro käännettäisiin ympäri) Ongelmallisinta on xx:45 lähtevät vuorot, koska niiden perään lähtevät kaukojunat tasan jälkeen. Tiukin tilanne on etelän suuntaan: miten pitkälle riittää reilun vartin etumatka. Lempäälään asti ainakin? Sillä siihen se matka jääkin kun ohi olisi päästettävä kolme junaa. xx:15 lähtevä vuoro voikin sitten jatkaa vaikka Toijalaan tai pidemmällekin. Muissa suunnissa etumatkaa on enemmän ja aina voi lähteä siitä että yksi kaukojuna ohittaa paikun sopivassa paikassa.


Homma toimii mainitsemillasi lähtöminuuteilla vain Lempäälän suuntaan/suunnasta, ja sielläkin vain puoliksi. Jos R-juna saapuu :22 ja lähtee :37, mahtuu radalle ennen sitä Tampereelle Lempäälän suunnasta :17 saapuva ja Lempäälän suuntaan :42 lähtevä hitaampi lähijuna leikiten. Kuitenkin täydellinen puolen tunnin vuoroväli on mahdoton nykytilanteessa: seuraavan vuoron pitäisi saapua Tampereelle :47 - okei se ei ole vielä mikään ongelma, mutta :12 Tampereelta etelään lähtevä ei enää mahdu. Turun juna lähtee :11.

Muilla rataosuuksilla :15 ja :45 on "buukattu täyteen". Esimerkiksi Porin junat lähtevät :15 ja saapuvat :45 (pääsääntöisesti). Samoin Oriveden radalla lähtöminuutti :15 ja saapumisminuutit :42 ja :52 on varattu jo, vaikk'eivät toki joka tunti.

Nokialle ja Orivedelle (keskustan seisakkeelle asti) voisi lähteä :20. Nokialta voisi saapua noin :40 ja Orivedeltä noin :30. Kalustokierron kannalta tämä on kuitenkin tuhlausta, mutta nykyisellä VALI 2006:een perustuvalla aikataulurakenteella ei kai parempaankaan pysty.

Optimaalistahan olisi, jos taajamajunat pystyisi keskittämään kohtaamaan Tampereella puolen aikaan. R-juna Tampere-Riihimäki-Helsinki on jo nyt palapelin ensimmäinen osa. Turun junat on yhä syytä pitää nykyisessä aikataulukäytävässä, mutta muuttaa ne nopeiksi taajamajuniksi.

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

> Onko Ylöjärven suunnan lähijunaliikenne se, joka aiheuttaisi merkittävän lisäinveistointitarpeen? Vai oletko jostain muusta syystä jättänyt sen ulkopuolelle?


Lähinnä siksi, että silloin länteen pitäisi lähteä kaksi vuoroa, joka mutkistaa tilannetta. Lisäksi tuolla radalla ei sitten edes ole Ylöjärven lisäksi muita isompia taajamia. Suoraan sanoen en ole edes miettinyt tuota suuntaa. Pidemmän päälle fiksuinta saattaisi olla haaroittaa sinne ratikkarata ja jatkaa sitä sitten Hämeenkyrön suuntaan. Ehkä...




> Tarkoittanet Sääksjärveä.


Kyllä.

Ja Ultrixille: ehdotelmani on tosiaankin raakile eikä sitä näköjään voida sellaisenaan ainakaan toteuttaa. Kiitokset täsmennyksistä. Se oli varsin pikainen hahmotelma. Ilmeisestikään tasaminuuteilla lähtevät vuorot eivät ainakaan ole mahdollisia. Mikä ei oikeastaan ole yllätys. Kerran tuntiin vuoro ainakin pitäisi olla mahdollinen kuvio ja ehkäpä kaksi kaukojunasumien ulkopuolella, jotka ovat kaiketi yhäkin klo 9, 12, 15 ja 18. Silloin kun kaikki laiturit eivät ole täynnä, voisi kai olla mahdollista uittaa yksi vuoro aseman läpi aivan tasalta? 

No joka tapauksessa, uusi laituri ja kolmas raide etelään kyllä taitaisivat olla kovasti tarpeen. Liikkelle voisi kai kuitenkin lähteä jo nyt yhdellä vuorolla per tunti suuntaansa ja mahdollisesti joitain vuoroja täydennykseksi ainakin ruuhka-aikaan.

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

> No joka tapauksessa, uusi laituri ja kolmas raide etelään kyllä taitaisivat olla kovasti tarpeen...


Otetaanpas vähän takaisin. Tajusin juuri, mitä Ultrixin selvitys tarkoittaa.




> Lähijunaliikenteen mahtumisen suhteen Timo P on saanut väärää tietoa: nimittäin jos kolmatta raidetta Tampereelta Sääksjärvelle jatketaan Lempäälään asti, voidaan liikennöidä hyvin tiheällä vuorovälillä lähijunia. Läntisintä raidetta käyttäisivät lähijunat ja tavarajunat etelään, keskimmäistä raidetta kaukojunat, jotka tulevat etelästä Tampereelle peräkkäin ennen tasaa (Turun juna saapuu :48, Helsingin IC :52 ja Helsingin Pendolino :57) ja lähtevät taas kuin köyhän talon porsaat etelään tasan jälkeen (Pendolino Helsinkiin :02, IC Helsinkiin :07, Turun juna :11), ja itäisintä raidetta käyttäisivät tietenkin lähijunat ja tavarajunat pohjoiseen.


Siispä kaukoliikenne välillä Tampere - Lempäälä pärjää vallan mainiosti yhdellä raiteella. Silloin toinen raide voidaan varata lähiliikenteelle! Yksi raide riittää vallan mainiosti vaikkapa tuollaiselle 20 min vuorovälille kun junat ohittavat toisensa seisakkeilla. Tampereen rautatieasemallekaan ei tarvita lisälaituria jos lähtö/tulo paikallisjunilla Tampereella olisi :10, :30 ja :50, koska kaikki raiteet ovat käytössä vain tasalta. Itään mennessä paikallisjuna voisi myös käyttää 'väärää raidetta' kunnes Jyväskylän suunnan kaukojuna on mennyt ohi. Porin suunnassa täytyy kait lähteä siitä, että jossain kohtaa tapahtuu ohitus.

Tämä miettiminen on vähän vaivalloista kun en löydä nyt mistään mun taskuaikatauluja, joten tämäkin kuvio voi kaatua johonkin. Mutta ajatus tuntuu lupaavalta: käytetään hyväksi sitä että kaukojunat kohtaavat Tampereella, jolloin kaksoisraidetta ei Tampereen läheisyydessä oikeastaan lainkaan tarvita. Miettiä täytyisi vielä kuinka häiriöherkkä tällainen viritys olisi ja tavaraliikenne on kokonaan ajattelematta.

----------


## ultrix

30.11. mennessä pitäisi olla selvitys lähijunaliikenteen kaavallisten toteutumismahdollisuuksien selvittämisestä valmis.




> *Ratainfran rakentamismahdollisuuksien selvittäminen*
> Nyt käynnistettävän selvityksen tarkoituksena on selvittää lähijunaliikenteen edellyttämien lisäraiteiden kaavalliset edellytykset, eli tarkastella miten lisäraiteet on sijoitettavissa olemassaolevan rataverkon yhteyteen. Selvityksellä konkretisoidaan lähijunaliikenteen toteuttamismahdollisuuksia ja osoitetaan valtioneuvostolle hankkeen suunnitteluvalmiuden paraneminen.
> 
> Ratahallintokeskus on ollut yhteydessä Tampereen kaupunkiin ja Tampereen kaupunkiseudun kuntayhtymään edellä mainitun selvitystyön käynnistämiseksi. Selvitystyö esitetään toteutettavasi RHK:n kilpailuttaman puitesopimuksen kautta siten, että konsulttitoimistona toimii Sito-yhtiöt. Sito-yhtiöt on jättänyt selvitystyöstä tarjouksen, jonka sisältönä on tarkastella lisäraiteiden sijoittamista rataosuuksille Tampere-Lempäälä (Pirkkala), Tampere-Kangasala, Tampere-Yjöjärvi ja Tampere- Nokia. Työ toteutetaan kunnilta hankittavien radanvarsien pohjakarttojen, yleis- ja asemakaavojen sekä radan geometrian tarkasteluna.


http://www.tampereenseutu.fi/@Bin/16...a_3_9_2008.pdf

----------


## ZoomZoom

> Homma toimii mainitsemillasi lähtöminuuteilla vain Lempäälän suuntaan/suunnasta, ja sielläkin vain puoliksi. Jos R-juna saapuu :22 ja lähtee :37, mahtuu radalle ennen sitä Tampereelle Lempäälän suunnasta :17 saapuva ja Lempäälän suuntaan :42 lähtevä hitaampi lähijuna leikiten.


Kuka kaipaa tätä R-junaa enää samaan aikaan?




> Kuitenkin täydellinen puolen tunnin vuoroväli on mahdoton nykytilanteessa: seuraavan vuoron pitäisi saapua Tampereelle :47 - okei se ei ole vielä mikään ongelma, mutta :12 Tampereelta etelään lähtevä ei enää mahdu. Turun juna lähtee :11.


Miksei Turun juna voi lähteä :10 (ja Helsingin juna vaikka :06) ja lähis :13?




> Muilla rataosuuksilla :15 ja :45 on "buukattu täyteen". Esimerkiksi Porin junat lähtevät :15 ja saapuvat :45 (pääsääntöisesti). Samoin Oriveden radalla lähtöminuutti :15 ja saapumisminuutit :42 ja :52 on varattu jo, vaikk'eivät toki joka tunti.


Miksei Porin juna voi lähteä :07 tai :10? Oulun junahan menee jo :02. Sama Oriveden suuntaan. Tekniikka ei rajoita useampaa samanaikaista lähtöä. Kohtausten pysyessä samana saapumiset tietysti saattaisivat muuttua saman verran.




> Turun junat on yhä syytä pitää nykyisessä aikataulukäytävässä, mutta muuttaa ne nopeiksi taajamajuniksi.


Lisää moottorijunia kaikille heti. Ne ovat paaaalllljjjjoooonnnn tehokkaampia kuin veturijunat (Transtech huomio!)

----------


## kouvo

http://maps.google.fi/maps/ms?ie=UTF...,1.230469&z=10

----------


## lunastaja

Selvitetty on aikaisemminkin, joko päästäisiin viimein tekemään päätöksiä? Aiemmin laadittujen raideliikenneselvitysten yhteenveto (25.11.2008):
http://tampereenseutu-fi-bin.directo...elvitykset.pdf

----------


## kouvo

http://www.rautatiematkustajat.fi/Tamperekanta.pdf

Rautatiematkustajat pukkaavat lähijunaa Tampereen seudulle.

----------


## tlajunen

> Rautatiematkustajat pukkaavat lähijunaa Tampereen seudulle.


Kaikki rautatieliikenteen lisäysideat ovat ehdottoman tervetulleita. Puutun pikaisesti kuitenkin pariin kannanoton kohtaan:

Kannanotossa esitetään jokseenkin faktana, että Sm1/2-kalustoa voitaisiin hyvin myydä esim. Tampereen seudulle toisen yrityksen käyttöön. On kuitenkin olemassa varsin uskottavaa arviota siitä, että Sm1-junat ovat aivan oikeasti vanhentumassa käsiin. Muutama on jo virallisesti tai käytännössä hylätty ja toimivat varaosaluovuttajina muille. Ei VR niitä huvikseen tai kilpailijapelossa romuttele, kaikki lisäkalusto esim. viime talvena olisi tullut tarpeeseen.
Uskoakseni Sm1-kaluston kunto alkaa olemaan sellainen, että pitkällä aikavälillä uusi kalusto tullee kokonaistaloudellisesti edullisemmaksi.

Lisäksi, Sm2-kalustoa on suunniteltu käytettävän vielä pitkään, ei niitä voi laskea potentiaaliseksi ostettavaksi kalustoksi nyt ainakaan 20 vuoteen.

Ja, VR:n (tai JKOY:n) uudet lähijunat eivät samassa suhteessa vapauta vanhempaa kalustoa pois käytöstä, sillä Kehärata ja etenkin tuleva Espoon kaupunkirata lisäävät kalustotarvetta.

Yksityisen operaattorin perään haikailevien kannattaa ottaa sekin huomioon, että mikäli kalustomäärä on pieni, täytyy varakalustomäärän olla suhteellisesti suurempi, mikä nostaa yksikkökustannuksia.

----------


## Eppu

> Rautatiematkustajat pukkaavat lähijunaa Tampereen seudulle.


Kannanotossa esitetyt aikataulut - vaikka ovatkin teknisessä mielessä varmasti toimivia - ovat kuitenkin ainakin Nokian osalta ongelmalliset aamuruuhkan osalta. Nokialta kun pitäisi lähteä tasatunnein lähtevään junaan, eli kuka siihen lähtisi, jos haluaisi ehtiä Tampereen keskustaan tasaksi? Mukana pitäisi olla myös puolelta starttaavia lähtöjä, jotta homma olisi houkuttelevaa. Sama ongelma näyttäis olevan myös Oriveden suunnasta tulevilla junilla tässä ehdotetussa aikataulussa. Mutta se ei olekaan ainakaan juuri nyt kovin iso juttu, kun en pidä kyseistä rataosaa lähijunaliikenteen kannalta kovin tärkeänä haarana - ainakaan juuri nyt.

----------


## Jouni Seilonen

Tässä näyttäisi olevan hyvä tilaisuus viritellä minuuttilukukeskustelua. Miten olisi vaikka jotain tällaista:

58 24 Lempäälä
X
16 42 Tampere
18 44 Tampere
X
42 08 Siuro

52 18 Siuro
X
16 42 Tampere
18 44 Tampere
X
36 02 Lempäälä

04 Orivesi (asema)
X
37-39 Tampere
X
51 Ylöjärvi

09 Ylöjärvi
X
21-23 Tampere
X
56 Orivesi (asema)

Koska Lempäälä-Siuro-reittiä pidetään tärkeämpänä, on sillä kaksi vuoroa tunnissa.
Lempäälä-Siuro-vuoroväli ei ole tasan 30min, jotta vältettäisiin kaukojunaruuhkaa, jota on Tampereen asemalla täyden tunnin kahta puolta, ts. lähijunia saapuisi aikaisintaan minuutilla 16 ja ne olisivat lähteneet viimeistään minuutilla 44. Matkustettaessa Siuro/Lempäälä-Orivesi (tai päinvastoin) vaihtoaika Tampereen asemalla on 7min. Ylöjärvi-Siuro, vaihtoaika Lielahdessa 9min. Haittana pitkä vaihtoaika matkustettaessa Ylöjärvi-Lempäälä ja että Orivedellä käännytään jo Asemalla (jatkoyhteys kiskobussilla Mänttään/Keuruulle tiettyinä tunteina). Lempäälässä on 22min päätepysäkkiaika, joten tarvittaessa juna ehtisi käydä Viialassa asti. Esimerkiksi jos Helsingin taajis kulkee 2h välein, voisi Lempäälän juna käydä Viialassa väliin jäävinä tunteina (2h välein).

----------


## kouvo

http://www.aamulehti.fi/Kotimaa/1194...an+eroon+.html

Paperiversiossa oli, että tähänkin Lielahti-Kokemäki perusparannukseen on budjetoitu noin 140-150 milliä ja työt pitäis aloitaa ensi vuonna. Toivottavasti huomioivat myös Tampereen tulevan lähijunaliikenteen kun tekevät infraratkaisuja, ettei taas tarvitse muutaman vuoden päästä vääntää kaikkea uusiksi. Tokihan tämä on ennen kaikkea perusparannusprojekti, mutta oli sinne jonkun epämääräisen kehittämispykälän alle kuitenkin lyöty muistaakseni 50 milliä.

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

> Toivottavasti huomioivat myös Tampereen tulevan lähijunaliikenteen kun tekevät infraratkaisuja, ettei taas tarvitse muutaman vuoden päästä vääntää kaikkea uusiksi. Tokihan tämä on ennen kaikkea perusparannusprojekti, mutta oli sinne jonkun epämääräisen kehittämispykälän alle kuitenkin lyöty muistaakseni 50 milliä.


Onhan se tavallaan huomioitu, lehden mukaan tarpeettomaksi jääneet asemalaiturit puretaan ja jäljelle jäävät korotetaan... No, eihän sen laiturin uudelleentekeminen mikään kallis homma ole, kunhan vain ratalinjausta ei muuteta, eli vanhat asemat olisi edelleen käyttöönotettavissa. Pitäisi etsiä itse hankesuunnitelma ja katsoa sieltä, onko mahdollista lähijunaliikennettä lainkaan huomioitu. Päätöstä siitä ei tietenkään ole, mutta kun tuollaisia suunnitelmia kuitenkin on, niin pitäisi ne kohtuudella ottaa huomioon.

----------


## kouvo

Eiköhän sitä asutusta syntysi radanvarteen ja yhdyskuntarakenne tiivistyisi jos se luvattu lähijuna vaan joskus tulisi. http://www.aamulehti.fi/Pirkanmaa/11...mpereelle.html

----------


## kouvo

Ei ole tainnut vielä täällä olla?

http://www.google.fi/url?sa=t&rct=j&...eQsXRQ&cad=rja

Ihan toimivalta vaikuttava etenemispolku, tosin aikataulua voisi vähän kiristää. Investointikustannusten osalta halpaa kuin saippua aina viimeiseen vaiheeseen asti (ja siinäkin lähinnä maksaa tuo uusi raide Tampereen ja Toijalan välille, joka ilmeisesti toteutetaan joka tapauksessa lähiraideliikenteestä huolimatta). Toivottavasti ei jää vaan väliraportiksi. VR:ltä toki varmasti "painavia" syitä tipahtelemassa siihen miksi edes tuohon ykkösvaiheeseen ei voida edetä.

----------


## kuukanko

> http://www.tampereenseutu.fi/@Bin/20151 ... tointi.pdf


Linkki on rikkinäinen, saatko lähetettyä toimivan linkin?

----------


## Jykke

Päivän Aamulehti uutisoi lähijunaliikenteen vaiheittaisesta aloittamisesta ja seutulipun käyttöönottamisesta. 

Varsin mielenkiintoinen kohta joka mainittiin lehtiversiossa oli lähijunien ja ratikan mahdollisesti yhteen nidottava kilpailuttaminen.

----------


## hmikko

> Päivän Aamulehti uutisoi lähijunaliikenteen vaiheittaisesta aloittamisesta ja seutulipun käyttöönottamisesta. 
> 
> Varsin mielenkiintoinen kohta joka mainittiin lehtiversiossa oli lähijunien ja ratikan mahdollisesti yhteen nidottava kilpailuttaminen.


Tulee mieleen, että jos lähijunien operaattori ei ole VR ja ratikasta tehdään rautateiden kanssa yhteensopiva, niin voisiko lähijunilla ja ratikoilla olla yhteinen varikko?

----------


## Jykke

> Tulee mieleen, että jos lähijunien operaattori ei ole VR ja ratikasta tehdään rautateiden kanssa yhteensopiva, niin voisiko lähijunilla ja ratikoilla olla yhteinen varikko?


Voisi periaatteessa. Esim. Lielahdessa tai Hakametsässä (Hervannan valtaväylän ja Jyväskylän radan risteämäkohdassa) voisi olla sopivat paikat. Tosin jos ratikoilla ja lähijunilla ei ole mahdollisuus hyödyntää samaa sähköistystä, niin tiedä sitten olisiko yhteisestä varikosta riittäviä synergiaetuja? 

Tuosta ehdotuksestahan ei olisi enää kuin pieni askel siihen että olisi yhteinen kalusto, jolloin ajatus duoratikoista saataisiin taas heräteltyä henkiin. Tällöin voisi saada poistettua ainakin Lielahti - keskusta - Hatanpää/Hakametsä väliltä mahdolliset lisäraiteiden rakentamistarpeet tulevaisuudessa. Toki muutama ruuhka-aikojen ns. pikavuoro voisi kulkea aseman kautta tarjoten nopean vaihtoyhteyden kaukojuniin.

----------


## ultrix

> Linkki on rikkinäinen, saatko lähetettyä toimivan linkin?


Kokeilkaa tätä kautta: http://www.tampereenseutu.fi/paatoks...seutuhallitus/

(joulukuun esityslistan tullessa nettiin klikatkaa pöytäkirjat-osiota ja valitkaa marraskuun 2011 kokous, tätä kirjoittaessani on vielä suoraan linkin takana esityslistalla)

Siinä kohtaa olen nimimerkki kouvon kanssa eri mieltä, että lähijuna olisi esitetyssä muodossaan halpaa kuin saippua. Jos keskimääräinen seisakkeen rakentamiskustannus on 3,5 M, niin mihin ne eurot oikein käytetään? Näillä hinnoilla viimeinen vaihe saisi jäädä toteuttamatta, jos lisäraiteilla 140M saatava ainoa lisäarvo on vuorovälin lyhentäminen tunnista puoleen tuntiin. Jos lisäraiteet maksaa valtio ja niillä kulkee kauko- ja tavaraliikennettä sekä jos lähiliikenteen vuoroväli saadaan 20 minuuttiin, alkavat hyödyt tulla paremmin esiin.

Todellisuudessa kaksiraiteisen radan seisakkeen rakentamiskustannukset lienevät luokkaa 0,5 M, jos puhutaan karvalakkimallista paikassa, jossa alikulut on jo, ja kaikki sen yli menevät kustannukset kannattaa yksityistää. Esimerkiksi aseman odotushuoneen virkaa toimittava kioskikahvila laiturin edessä olisi mahdollista toteuttaa kokonaan yksityisin varoin. 

Jos saadaan seisakkeita puolella miljoonalla, niitä voidaan toteuttaa huomattavasti useampaan paikkaan kuin nyt esitetty. Lielahden ja Tampereen välissä ei ole esitetty yhtään asemaa, vaikka *Pispala* (Santalahden uusi alue), *Amuri* (Särkänniemi) sekä *Tampella* ovat kaavoihinkin merkitty. Oriveden radalla *Järvensivu* (useita pääkonttoreita + TaY, infra lähes valmis jo nyt), *Vuohenoja* (vaihto Hervantaan ja TAYSiin), *Messukylä* (Jankan lähiö), *Vehmainen* (aluekehityspotentiaalia erittäin paljon), *Nattari*, *Lamminrahka* (uusi alue),* Kangasala as.*, *Jussila* ja *Suinula* uupuvat, vain Hankkio ja Ruutana oli merkitty karttoihin.

Ylöjärven haarasta olen täysin eri mieltä suunnitelman kanssa, sillä se tulisi ehdottomasti toteuttaa raitiotienä Lielahdesta Turvesuonkadun, Vihattulan, Teivaalan, Mäkkylän ja Soppenmäen kautta uudelle Siltatien alueelle, johon on tähän mennessä suunniteltu lähijunaseisaketta omalla ratainfrallaan.

Yleisiltä periaatteiltaan väliraportti oli kyllä ihan OK. Ehkä sitten loppuraportti on vähän parempi.  :Smile:

----------


## kouvo

> Jos keskimääräinen seisakkeen rakentamiskustannus on 3,5 M, niin mihin ne eurot oikein käytetään?


Samaa ihmettelin, varsinkin kun samassa raportissa on esitetty seisakkeen hinnaksi 0,2 M (tosin yksiraiteisella osuudella) ja itse olen törmännyt samaisen seisakkeen kustannusarvioissa jopa luokkaan 30-40k. 




> Näillä hinnoilla viimeinen vaihe saisi jäädä toteuttamatta, jos lisäraiteilla 140M saatava ainoa lisäarvo on vuorovälin lyhentäminen tunnista puoleen tuntiin.


No tuon näkee/näkisi sitten kun/jos nyt ensin edettäisiin edes nämä ensimmäiset edulliset vaiheet.

----------


## kouvo

Aamulehden juttu, joka sisältää myös linkin lähijunaloppuraporttiin:
http://www.aamulehti.fi/Pirkanmaa/11...lle+asti+.html

----------


## ultrix

> Väläytät myös lähiliikennejunavaihtoehtoa Järvensivulle. Ainakaan Tampereelta Orivedelle se ei ole realismia.


Ei ole realismia mksi? Koska auktoriteetti?




> Tampereella ei ole yhtään asemaa/seisaketta jossa olisi ratahallintokeskuksen (tai mikä Trafi se nykyään onkaan) vaatimaa 10 000 asukasta kävelyetäisyydellä. Janka on hyvä esimerkki huonosta suunnittelusta, matalia, tylsännäköisiä kerrostaloja lähellä rataa mutta pusikkoa Messukylän aseman vieressä, missä rakentaminen pitäisi olla tehokkainta.


Tarkalleen ottaen se oli Liik enne vira sto, joka lausui Pirkanmaan maakuntakaavaan 2040 seuraavaa:




> Taloudellisesti perusteltu tiheävuorovälinen lähijunaliikenne edellyttää tiivistä maankäyttöä ja suuruusluokaltaan 20 000 asukasta aseman lähivaikutusalueella.


En ole löytänyt tälle väitteelle minkäänsorttista tukea, ja jos tämä väite pitää paikkansa, niin saadaan kyllä aika monta lähijuna-asemaa sulkea pääkaupunkiseudultakin. Lausunto on vieläpä sopivan epämääräinen, sillä se jättää määrittelemättä "tiheävuorovälisyyden" ja "aseman lähivaikutusalueen". Ensinnäkin Kauklahdessa, jossa pysähtyy jopa 45 junaa tunnissa, asuu noin 2000 asukasta vähemmän kuin Vatialan aseman lähivaikutusalueella. 

Samaan aikaan rakennetaan uudelle Kehäradalle "asuntoja noin 2500:lle" Leinelään, joka sijaitsee kilometrin päässä olemassaolevasta Koivukylän asemasta. Leinelään ja Koivukylään liikennöidään kumpaankin 10 minuutin vuorovälillä, jota voi pitää aidosti tiheävuorovälisenä. Tampereen seudulla on puhuttu 3060 minuutin vuoroväleistä, jotka ovat normaaleja tai harvoja vuorovälejä.

Ilmeisesti pääkaupunkiseudulla on Liikenneviraston mielestä voimassa eri kriteerit kuin Tampereen seudulla?

RHK on osa Liikennevirastoa, Liikenteen turvallisuusvirasto (Trafi) on turvallisuusviranomainen.

Teknisesti ottaen siis LiVin lausunto voitaneen hyväksyä, koska tiheävuorovälistä lähijunaliikennettä ei Tampereen seudulle ole suunniteltukaan. Kävelyetäisyydellä Järvensivun seisakkeesta asuu 4500 asukasta, Messukylän asemasta 7000 asukasta, Vehmaisten asemasta 2000 asukasta ja Vatialan asemasta 6000 asukasta. Yhteensä Tampereelta Vatialaan siis keskusta poislukien noin 20 000 asukasta pelkästään kävelyetäisyydellä. 

Liikenneviraston "lähivaikutusalue" on maakuntakaavatyössä tulkittu 2,5 kilometriksi, jolloin se 20 000 per seisake on Tampereen kaupungin alueella kaavamaisesti aika helppo täyttää. Tällainen vaikutusalue on kuitenkin käytännön kannalta täysin mieletön kriteeri, kilometri on ydinkaupunkiseudulla relevantimpi säde ja silloinkin melkein liian laaja. 

Messukylän ja Vehmaisten asemien ympäristöön mahtuisi leikiten parituhatta asukasta kumpaankin, ja lisäksi Hankkion pellot, joiden lopullisesta kohtalosta ei ole vielä varmuutta (rakennesuunnitelmassa esitetään työpaikka-alueeksi, mutta saattaa vielä muuttua sekoitettujen toimintojen eli asumisen ja työpaikkojen alueeksi). Hankkioon mahtuisi tiiviisti, mutta inhimillisesti jotain 5000 asukasta aseman ympärille ja työpaikka-alue sen ympärille. Vatialan osayleiskaava on menossa hyväksyttäväksi ja se mahdollistaa lisäasuinrakentamista erityisesti radanvarressa.

Pelkästään pätkällä TampereVatiala asuisi Tampereen keskusta poislukien tällöin noin 30 000 asukasta.

----------


## Max

> Samaan aikaan rakennetaan uudelle Kehäradalle "asuntoja noin 2500:lle" Leinelään, joka sijaitsee kilometrin päässä olemassaolevasta Koivukylän asemasta. Leinelään ja Koivukylään liikennöidään kumpaankin 10 minuutin vuorovälillä, jota voi pitää aidosti tiheävuorovälisenä. Tampereen seudulla on puhuttu 3060 minuutin vuoroväleistä, jotka ovat normaaleja tai harvoja vuorovälejä.


Onhan siinä lisäksi radan toisella puolella tuhatkunta asukasta ns. Vanhan Koivukylän pientaloalueella. Mekin sinne muutimme viime kesänä ja ensi vuodesta alkaen olisi sitten omasta pihasta 300 m 10 minuutin välein kulkevaan junaan  :Smile:

----------


## jerddu

En ole ainakaan nähnyt k.o aiheen palstaa joten tietääkö kukaan Tampereen lähijunasuunnitelmista mitään uutta? Kehitys on mielestäni melko hidasta ja ajattelin kantaa korteni kekoon kertokaa ihmeessä mielipiteitänne. Minusta Tampereen raitiotietä ei pitäisi ainakaan vielä toteuttaa, vaan itse rakentaisin toimivan lähijunaliikenteen ensiksi.
(toivottavasti kuva näkyy)

----------


## 339-DF

> Minusta Tampereen raitiotietä ei pitäisi ainakaan vielä toteuttaa, vaan itse rakentaisin toimivan lähijunaliikenteen ensiksi.


Miksi näin? Eihän raitiotien ensimmäinen, nyt rakenteille tuleva vaihe kilpaile millään tavalla tuon junakaaviosi kanssa, vaan ne palvelevat aivan eri alueiden tarpeita.

----------


## jerddu

> Miksi näin? Eihän raitiotien ensimmäinen, nyt rakenteille tuleva vaihe kilpaile millään tavalla tuon junakaaviosi kanssa, vaan ne palvelevat aivan eri alueiden tarpeita.


Hervannan ja Keskustan välillä raitiotie voisi ollakin järkevä, mutta jos nyt Lentävänniemen-Lielahden ja Linnainmaan alueille kulkee kaksi tiheää raidelinjaa niin mielestäni se on liikaa. Itse kehittäisin liityntäliikenteen kunnolliseksi juna-asemille esim tiheä bussi Lentävänniemestä Lielahden asemalle jne. Ja siis ylipäätään raitiotie on mielestäni hyvä asia, mutta tulee kyllä laittamaan kaupungin talouden sekaisin.

----------


## PepeB

Mutta tuo Orivesi-Tampere rata ei kulje oikein mitenkään hyvässä kohtaa Linnainmaata palvellakseen. Aika omakoti voittoista asutusta on radan läheisyydessä, tiheämpään asuttu Koilliskeskuksen läheisyydessä, jonne ratikkaa olisi tarkoitus vetää tulevaisuudessa.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Hervannan ja Keskustan välillä raitiotie voisi ollakin järkevä, mutta jos nyt Lentävänniemen-Lielahden ja Linnainmaan alueille kulkee kaksi tiheää raidelinjaa niin mielestäni se on liikaa. Itse kehittäisin liityntäliikenteen kunnolliseksi juna-asemille esim tiheä bussi Lentävänniemestä Lielahden asemalle jne. Ja siis ylipäätään raitiotie on mielestäni hyvä asia, mutta tulee kyllä laittamaan kaupungin talouden sekaisin.


Kuinka ajattelit saada tiheän lähiliikenteen mahtumaan Pispalan kannaksella nykyraiteille? Tätähän selviteltiin 2000-luvun alun pikaraitiotiesuunnitelmassa, ja lisäraiteita tarvittaisiin. Pari kertaa tunnissa taitaisi mahtua nykyraiteille (jos oikein muistan), mutta tuo ei ole riittävän tiheä Lentävänniemen tarpeisiin. Siinä ei silloin tiheä syöttöyhteys auta, ja lisäksi vaihdon vaiva karkottaa osan matkustajista.

Johtopäätös on että jos lisäraiteet pitää kuitenkin tehdä, ne on edullisempaa tehdä raitiotielle, ja näin saavutetaan samalla parempi palvelutaso.

----------


## ultrix

Nyt oli vähän sen sorttinen linjastokaavio, että mun piti ihan tarkistaa peruskartalta, missä osa noista paikoista on, vaikka tunnen Tampereen ympäristön radat paremmin kuin omat taskuni. :P Etenkin itäsuunnan pysähdyspaikat olivat outoja, eihän rata edes mene Kalevan tai Linnainmaan kautta, ja Kangasalan asemalta eteenpäin paikannimet olivat uppo-outoja. Ilmeisesti kuitenkin tarkoitit, että Kaleva = Vuohenoja, Linnainmaa = Hankkio, Iskelä = Ruutana ja Onkijärvi = Suinula?

----------


## 339-DF

Ultrix hei, vähän pelisilmää  :Wink:  Toihan on vaan hyvää markkinointia. Oppia on ilmeisesti käyty hakemassa Helsingistä, missä on yliopiston mukaan nimetty metroasema, joka ei kuitenkaan ole yliopiston luona, ja Huopalahti-niminen rautatieasema, vaikka Huopalahti-nimistä aluetta ei ole olemassakaan.

----------


## ultrix

Tässä jonkinlaista koostetta tehdyistä selvityksistä siltä ajanjaksolta, mitä itse olen tätä seurannut:

2006: Tampereen henkilöratapiha-alueen liikenteellinen selvitys 
2007: TASE 2025 joukkoliikennejärjestelmävaihtoehtojen vertailu
2010: Tampereen kaupunkiseudun rakennesuunnitelma 2030
2010: TASE 2025  kehittämisohjelma
2012: *Lähijunaliikenteen kehittämisselvitys*
2013: *Pirkanmaan rataverkon kehittämisen liikenteellinen tarveselvitys*
2014: *TampereLielahtiNokia/Ylöjärvi- välityskykytarkastelut*
2014: *Tampereen kaupunkiseudun rakennesuunnitelma 2040*
2015: Lisäraiteiden aluevarausselvitys välillä TampereLielahtiNokia/Ylöjärvi
2016: *Tampereen kaupunkiseudun lähijunaliikenteen kehittäminen: asemien ja liikenteen suunnittelu* 
(Liite 1: Palvelutasovaatimukset; Liite 2: suunnitelmakartat; Liite 3: aikataulurakenteet; Liite 4: maankäyttötarkastelut)


Ne selvitykset boldattuna, joilla on eniten relevanssia.

Yhteenvetoa:
Kuluneiden kymmenen vuoden aikana on juotu paljon kahvia ja syöty kampaviineriä, mutta tulokset ovat aika laihoja. Orivedelle rakennettiin uusi keskustaseisake 2007 kiskobussien käyttöönoton jälkeen, mutta vuorotarjontaa supistettiin nyt maaliskuussa jo vähäisestäkin olemattomiin. Nokian suunnalla on kalusto vaihtunut sinisistä pikajunavaunuista InterCityihin ja nyt viime aikataulukauden jälkeen Lempäälän junatarjonta puolivahingossa puolitoistakertaistui niin, että juna pysähtyy nykyään Lempäälässä lähes joka tunti, aamusta iltaan. Kuitenkin isoin muutos, mikä on saatu aikaan, on Seutu+VR-lippu, nykyiseltä nimeltään Nysse+VR, joka siis mahdollistaa matkustamisen junissa ja busseissa samalla hinnalla.

Selvityksiä on tehty, mutta melkein mikään selvityksissä esitetyistä asioista ei ole toistaiseksi toteutunut. Nyt ollaan kuitenkin siinä mielessä viisaampia kuin ennen, että tiedetään joitain faktoja:
Puolen tunnin vuoroväli TampereOrivesi-välillä on mahdollinen erityisesti, kun opastinväli puoliintuu nykyisestä Äänekosken biotuotetehtaan takia tehtävien ratatöiden myötä. Radan potentiaali on erityisesti päällekkäisen bussiliikenteen karsimisessa (nykyiset linjat 15, 25, 28B/C ja 95), pyöräliitynnässä ja maankäytön maltillisessa tiivistämisessä asemien yhteyteen. Selvityksissä radan potentiaalia ei ole valitettavasti kunnolla tunnistettu, ja esim. seisakkeiden määrä selvityksissä on liian vähäinen.2 paikallisjunaa tunnissa on mahdollinen myös TampereNokia-välillä nykyisellään, mutta epäsäännöllisin vuorovälein. Liikenne on kuitenkin tällöin altis häiriöille, joten kaksoisraide on suositeltava. Jos paikallisjuna kulkee vain tunnin välein, liikenne toimii paremmin, ja yhdistettynä Porin juniin palvelutaso Nokialle on 2 junaa tunnissa.Lempäälän suunnan ratakapasiteetti on aika lailla käytetty, mutta jos sekä "InterRegio" (minuutilla :07 Tampereelta lähtevä kaukojunakalustolla liikennöivä juna, joka pysähtyy Lempäälä, Toijala, Riihimäki jne.) että "Regio" (minuutilla :37 Tampereelta Riihimäen suuntaan lähtevä taajamajuna, joka pysähtyy kaikilla asemilla) ajetaan tunnin välein, saadaan TampereLempäälä-välille puolen tunnin vuoroväli. Kolmannen raiteen myötä voidaan ajaa erillisiä paikallisjunia, joilla on välipysähdyksiä Tampereen ja Lempäälän välillä.Ylöjärven suuntaan lähiliikenne vaatisi toisen raiteen, joten siinä suunnassa viisaampaa on haaroittaa raitiotie Lielahdesta Ylöjärvelle ja pysäyttää kaukojunat Ylöjärvellä (vrt. Kempele).

Omaa kritiikkiäni selvityksistä: erityisesti uusimmissa selvityksissä on ollut todella epätehokkaita ratkaisuja, joissa kalusto seisoo suuren osan päivästä. Liikennöintikustannuksissa käytetyt lähtöarvot ovat olleet myös poskettomia (esim. eräässä selvityksessä käytetyt junan vaunupäivän hinta 1050  ja tuntihinta 217 ) tai niitä ei ole annettu ollenkaan, joskin vertailukelpoista dataa on todella vaikea löytää. 

Myös seisakkeiden määrä selvityksissä ja suunnitelmissa on vähentynyt suunnitelma suunnitelmalta. Erityisesti itäsuunnan osalta on kadonnut kokonaan selvityksistä vaihtoehto, jossa ajetaan 30 minuutin välein ja pysähdellään Tampereelta lähdettäessä Järvensivu, Vuohenoja, Messukylä, Hankkio, Vehmainen, Vatiala, Kangasala as., Ruutana, Suinula ja Orivesi. Kun esimerkiksi tänä vuonna valmistuneeseen selvitykseen on otettu vain yksi väliseisake (2000 asukkaan Ruutana), ei liene ihme, että liikennöinti on todettu raskaasti tappiolliseksi. Jos listalla olisi lisäksi vaikkapa Vatiala ja Messukylä, tulos olisi luultavasti jo huomattavasti erilainen. Onneksi selvityksessä on annettu laskentakaavio, joten ehkäpä joku päivä excelöin itse, miltä se näyttäisi, jos pysähdyksiä olisi enemmän.

----------


## jerddu

> Nyt oli vähän sen sorttinen linjastokaavio, että mun piti ihan tarkistaa peruskartalta, missä osa noista paikoista on, vaikka tunnen Tampereen ympäristön radat paremmin kuin omat taskuni. :P Etenkin itäsuunnan pysähdyspaikat olivat outoja, eihän rata edes mene Kalevan tai Linnainmaan kautta, ja Kangasalan asemalta eteenpäin paikannimet olivat uppo-outoja. Ilmeisesti kuitenkin tarkoitit, että Kaleva = Vuohenoja, Linnainmaa = Hankkio, Iskelä = Ruutana ja Onkijärvi = Suinula?


No jotenkin näin, en siis ole edes Tampereelta  :Very Happy: D Google Mapsista katsoin paikkojen nimiä enkä oikein tiennyt mitkä ovat ne tärkeimmät paikat tai silleen.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 12:17 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 12:15 ----------




> Mutta tuo Orivesi-Tampere rata ei kulje oikein mitenkään hyvässä kohtaa Linnainmaata palvellakseen. Aika omakoti voittoista asutusta on radan läheisyydessä, tiheämpään asuttu Koilliskeskuksen läheisyydessä, jonne ratikkaa olisi tarkoitus vetää tulevaisuudessa.


Linnanmaahan eli oikeasti kuulemma Hankkioon  :Very Happy:  sijoittaisin aseman, sen luoman lisäpalvelun takia mm. Holvastiin ja Vatialaan (tarkistin kartan uudestaan ja siis aseman paikaksi laittaisin melko keskeisen  Kaukajärventien-Holvastintien välin.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 12:19 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 12:17 ----------




> Ultrix hei, vähän pelisilmää  Toihan on vaan hyvää markkinointia. Oppia on ilmeisesti käyty hakemassa Helsingistä, missä on yliopiston mukaan nimetty metroasema, joka ei kuitenkaan ole yliopiston luona, ja Huopalahti-niminen rautatieasema, vaikka Huopalahti-nimistä aluetta ei ole olemassakaan.


Itseasiassa olen pk-seudulta  :Very Happy:  ja siis Helsingin yliopiston metroaseman sisäänkäynti sijaitsee lähes Yliopiston vieressä ja suuri osa asemaa käyttävistä on opiskelijoita, joten siksi nimi vaihdettiin. Itsestä Kaisaniemi oli parempi vielä kun Espooseen tulee Aalto-Yliopiston asema mutta ei voi mitään. Huopalahden asema on siksi se, koska se oli ennen Huopalahden kauppalan keskustan rautatieasema.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 12:23 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 12:19 ----------




> Kuinka ajattelit saada tiheän lähiliikenteen mahtumaan Pispalan kannaksella nykyraiteille? Tätähän selviteltiin 2000-luvun alun pikaraitiotiesuunnitelmassa, ja lisäraiteita tarvittaisiin. Pari kertaa tunnissa taitaisi mahtua nykyraiteille (jos oikein muistan), mutta tuo ei ole riittävän tiheä Lentävänniemen tarpeisiin. Siinä ei silloin tiheä syöttöyhteys auta, ja lisäksi vaihdon vaiva karkottaa osan matkustajista.
> 
> Johtopäätös on että jos lisäraiteet pitää kuitenkin tehdä, ne on edullisempaa tehdä raitiotielle, ja näin saavutetaan samalla parempi palvelutaso.


Rautatien matka-aikahyödyt ovat kyllä aika hyvät. Entä jos Ylöjärven Lempäälän ja Nokian junat kulkisi, kuten helsingin metro eli joka toinen juna Lempäälästä Nokialle ja joka toinen Ylöjärvelle.

----------


## hmikko

> Kuluneiden kymmenen vuoden aikana on juotu paljon kahvia ja syöty kampaviineriä, mutta tulokset ovat aika laihoja.


Kyl ne kampaviinerit palaveristien vyötäröllä näkyy.

----------


## killerpop

Siuro ei kiinnosta
http://www.nokianuutiset.fi/uutiset/...nosta-6367302/

----------


## moxu

Jos Tampereen eteläpuolelle saadaan lähijunayhteys, ei sitä missään tapauksessa saa katkaista Lempäälään, vaan matkaa on jatkettava vähintään Viialaan ja Toijalaan, miksei Iittalan ja Parolan kautta Hämeenlinnaankin. Olennaista olisi, ettei Tampereen ja Helsingin välisiä junia -kutsuttiinpa niitä sitten millä nimellä tahansa- tarvitse jarrutella joka toisessa taajamassa, vaan lähtökohtaisesti ne pysähtyisivät vain Hämeenlinnassa, Tikkurilassa ja Pasilassa. Hämeenlinnasta sitten pääsisi lähiliikenteellä molempiin suuntiin.
Mäntän lisäksi Orivedeltä pohjoiseen voisi kulkea joku vuoro myös Haapamäen suuntaan. Näille tulisi varmaan hankkia jonkinlaiset hybridi-flirtit, jotka voisivat ajaa Orivedelle asti sähkövirralla ja siitä eteenpäin muulla energialähteellä.

Tampereen talousalue on ainakin näin vieraspaikkakuntalaisen silmin melko laaja, joten lähijunatarjonnalle olisi varmasti mahdollista luoda myös kysyntää.

----------


## 8.6

> Jos Tampereen eteläpuolelle saadaan lähijunayhteys, ei sitä missään tapauksessa saa katkaista Lempäälään, vaan matkaa on jatkettava vähintään Viialaan ja Toijalaan, miksei Iittalan ja Parolan kautta Hämeenlinnaankin. Olennaista olisi, ettei Tampereen ja Helsingin välisiä junia -kutsuttiinpa niitä sitten millä nimellä tahansa- tarvitse jarrutella joka toisessa taajamassa, vaan lähtökohtaisesti ne pysähtyisivät vain Hämeenlinnassa, Tikkurilassa ja Pasilassa. Hämeenlinnasta sitten pääsisi lähiliikenteellä molempiin suuntiin.


Miksi niiden pitäisi pysähtyä Hämeenlinnassa muttei Riihimäellä. Riihimäki on merkittävä vaihtoasema Tampereelta mm. Keravalle, Järvenpäähän, Lahteen, Kouvolaan ym. matkaaville. Tilastoiden mukaan Hämeenlinna on paljon suurempi asema, mutta matkustajamäärissä ei huomioida vaihtomatkustajia (ilmenee selkeämmin siitä, että Hämeenlinna ja Turku ovat tilaston mukaan kaukoliikenteen matkustajamääriltään suurempia kuin Tikkurila, mutta jos menee Tikkurilaan seuraamaan kaukojunien matkustajamääriä, Tikkurila on suurempi kuin Hämeenlinna ja Turku yhteensä). Olit siis jatkamassa lähijunia Tampereelta Hämeenlinnaan, jolloin Lempäälän ja Toijalan pysähdykset voisi poistaa, mutta ei Riihimäkeä, jos sinne ei kuitenkaan olisi tulossa mitään tilalle.

----------


## moxu

Tämä luonnollisesti sisältää ajatuksen vähintään joka toisen Riihimäelle nykyään tulevan lähijunan jatkamisesta Hämeenlinnaan, joten vaihto pohjoisesta Turenki-Kerava-osuudelle tapahtuisi luonnollisestikin siellä. Keravan eteläpuolisille kuin myös Lahteen ja sitä kauemmas itään menevien vaihto taitaisi mennä luontevimmin Tikkurilassa.
Mutta olennaisinta olisi ensin saada Tampereelle lähijunaliikennettä.

----------


## ultrix

*Kesäkuun 19. päivä alkaen lähijunaliikennealue laajenee R-junan osalta Tampereelle.*

Uusia lähiliikenteen pysäkkejä ovat: Hämeenlinna, Iittala, Lempäälä, Parola, Ryttylä, Tampere, Toijala, Turenki ja Viiala.

Tulevaisuudessa Riihimäen ja Lahden välillä matkustetaan G-junalla. Vaikka lähiliikennealue laajenee Tampereelle, vain osa R-junista matkaa lähiliikennejunina Tampereelle saakka.

Riihimäeltä Tampereelle matkustavat taajamajunat muuttuvat lähiliikennejuniksi.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> *Kesäkuun 19. päivä alkaen lähijunaliikennealue laajenee R-junan osalta Tampereelle.*
> 
> Uusia lähiliikenteen pysäkkejä ovat: Hämeenlinna, Iittala, Lempäälä, Parola, Ryttylä, Tampere, Toijala, Turenki ja Viiala.
> 
> Tulevaisuudessa Riihimäen ja Lahden välillä matkustetaan G-junalla. Vaikka lähiliikennealue laajenee Tampereelle, vain osa R-junista matkaa lähiliikennejunina Tampereelle saakka.
> 
> Riihimäeltä Tampereelle matkustavat taajamajunat muuttuvat lähiliikennejuniksi.


Onko linkkaamasi kartta virallinen?

Tiedoksi että Turenki on ruotsiksi Turengi ja Lempäälä Lembois. 

t. Rainer

----------


## kuukanko

> Tiedoksi että Turenki on ruotsiksi Turengi ja Lempäälä Lembois.


Ne ovat molemmat vanhentuneita ruotsinkielisiä nimiä eikä niitä siksi enää käytetä virallisissa yhteyksissä. Lähde: Institutet för de inhemska språken

----------


## MJG

> Ne ovat molemmat vanhentuneita ruotsinkielisiä nimiä eikä niitä siksi enää käytetä virallisissa yhteyksissä. Lähde: Institutet för de inhemska språken


Muutenkin yksikielisten alueiden nimistön osalta kannattaisi pysyä yksikielisyydessä. Nuo "Lempäälä, ruotsiksi Lempäälä" - tekstit tahtovat kääntyä komiikan puolelle.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Ne ovat molemmat vanhentuneita ruotsinkielisiä nimiä eikä niitä siksi enää käytetä virallisissa yhteyksissä. Lähde: Institutet för de inhemska språken


Lembois on toki vanhentunut mutta Turengi ei. Entisen Valion (nykyisin jonkun toisen firman omistama) jäätelötehdas on aina sijainnut ruotsiksi Turengi -nimisellä paikkakunnalla ja sijaitsee yhä. Todistuksena kelvannee tämä: https://www.pingviini.fi/svenska/fabriken-i-turengi/

t. Rainer

----------


## kuukanko

> Lembois on toki vanhentunut mutta Turengi ei.


Tuo minun linkkaamani lista on virallista nimistöä. On Valion oma häpeä, jos he käyttävät vanhentunutta nimeä. VR ei onneksi käytä.

Jos aihepiiriin haluaa pureutua syvemmälle, niin Kotuksen sivuilta löytyy myös kieliaiheinen pätemisvisa (se tosin on vain suomeksi).

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Lembois on toki vanhentunut mutta Turengi ei.


Ylempänä linkitetyn paikannimilistan mukaan myös Turengi on vanhentunut. Ihmisten puheissa joskus vanhentuneetkin nimet voivat elää. Mutta VR:llä tai Liikennevirastolla ei enää ole velvollisuutta viljellä niitä. Joissakin tapauksissa kunta voi pyytää esim. VR:ää poistamasta ruotsinkielisen nimen informaatiosta, vaikka virallinen nimi olisi yhä olemassa. Muistaakseni Kumo (Kokemäen ruotsinkielinen vastine) jäi pois junien aikatauluista aikanaan tästä syystä.

Mutta tuo Lembois: Se ilmeisesti on tarkoittanut toisaalta yhtä kylää nykyisen Lempäälän alueella, mutta toisaalta koko Lempäälääkin. Lempäälään liittyy vielä suomenkielinenkin nimi Lempoinen (asuinalue n. 2 km:n päässä keskustaajamasta). Toisaalta Lempäälän nimihistoriaan liittyy vielä sellainenkin ruotsinkielinen versio kuin Lempälä. Kunnan ainoa lainvoimainen nimi nykyään on kuitenkin Lempäälä.

----------


## kalle.

> Tuo minun linkkaamani lista on virallista nimistöä. On Valion oma häpeä, jos he käyttävät vanhentunutta nimeä.


Pingviini-tuotemerkki ja sitä myötä mainitut sivustotkin kuuluvat Suomen Nestlélle, eivät Valiolle.

----------


## kuukanko

> Pingviini-tuotemerkki ja sitä myötä mainitut sivustotkin kuuluvat Suomen Nestlélle, eivät Valiolle.


Tuolta osin minun tietoni olivat näköjään yli 10 vuotta vanhentuneita  :Redface:

----------


## R.Silfverberg

Jos saa ruotsinkielisenä henkilönä sanoa pari repliikkiä vielä.

Riippuu täysin paikkakunnan tunnettavudesta, käytettävätkö ruotsinkieliset sen ruotsinkielistä nimeä. Kaupunkien kohdalla ei ole epäselvää, tosin Östermyran käyttö edellyttää tilanne- ja huumorintajua.

Lempäälä on melko tuntematon paikkakunta suomenruotsalaisille joten Lembois on jäänyt unholaan. Sensijaan Turenki tunnetaan paremmin, koska siellä on sekä jäätelötehdas että laskettelukeskus joten Turengi:a käytetään yhä yleisesti ruotsiksi.

t. Rainer

----------


## MJG

> Pingviini-tuotemerkki ja sitä myötä mainitut sivustotkin kuuluvat Suomen Nestlélle, eivät Valiolle.


Ja tämäkin on vanha tieto. Tuotemerkin omistaa Froneri Finland Oy. Froneri on R&R:n ja Nestlén 50:50-omistama jäätelökonserni.

Mitä Turenkiin tulee, on aivan herttaisen yhdentekevää, millä nimityksellä sitä on joskus kutsuttu ruotsiksi. Janakkala on yksikielinen suomenkielinen kunta, eikä Liikennevirastolla ole mitään velvoitetta kutsua asemaansa kunnan keskustaajamasta joskus käytetyllä ruotsinkielisellä nimellä, olkoon kuinka vakiintunut tahansa.

Mitä puolestaan Östermyraan tulee, se ei koskaan ole ollut Seinäjoen kunnan virallinen ruotsinkielinen nimi. Nimen antoi Seinäjoen rautatieasemalle VR Törnävällä sijainneen Östermyran ruukin mukaan, kun ajan tapaan kuului ruotsinkielisen nimen kehittäminen asemille. Iltasen "Radan varrella" -kirjan tietojen perusteella toukokuussa 1897 eli aika tarkkaan 120 vuotta sitten on tehty nimireformi, jossa Lembois, Turengi ja muut vastaavat ovat saaneet kenkää. Seinäjoki/Östermyran osalta kirjan merkintä on epäselvä, mutta näyttäisi siltä, että myös Östermyra on kadonnut nimestä jo 1800-luvun lopulla.

----------


## sub

Junan etuliitettä muutetaan. Tapahtuuko jotain jolla olisi käytännön vaikutuksia?

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Ja tämäkin on vanha tieto. Tuotemerkin omistaa Froneri Finland Oy. Froneri on R&R:n ja Nestlén 50:50-omistama jäätelökonserni.
> 
> Mitä Turenkiin tulee, on aivan herttaisen yhdentekevää, millä nimityksellä sitä on joskus kutsuttu ruotsiksi. Janakkala on yksikielinen suomenkielinen kunta, eikä Liikennevirastolla ole mitään velvoitetta kutsua asemaansa kunnan keskustaajamasta joskus käytetyllä ruotsinkielisellä nimellä, olkoon kuinka vakiintunut tahansa.
> 
> Mitä puolestaan Östermyraan tulee, se ei koskaan ole ollut Seinäjoen kunnan virallinen ruotsinkielinen nimi. Nimen antoi Seinäjoen rautatieasemalle VR Törnävällä sijainneen Östermyran ruukin mukaan, kun ajan tapaan kuului ruotsinkielisen nimen kehittäminen asemille. Iltasen "Radan varrella" -kirjan tietojen perusteella toukokuussa 1897 eli aika tarkkaan 120 vuotta sitten on tehty nimireformi, jossa Lembois, Turengi ja muut vastaavat ovat saaneet kenkää. Seinäjoki/Östermyran osalta kirjan merkintä on epäselvä, mutta näyttäisi siltä, että myös Östermyra on kadonnut nimestä jo 1800-luvun lopulla.


Valtionrautatiet on aika ajoin ollut varsinainen fennomaanien linnake joten en ihmettele miksi ruotsinkielisistä asemien nimistä on haluttu eroon. Jossain vanhoissa asemakylteissä on lukenut esim "Tågen till Viipuri" ja yhteen aikaan ei edes Lahden asemalla ollut ruotsinkielistä nimeä mutta joskus 1980-luvulla joku viranomainen pakotti palauttamaan sen. Toisaalta joidenkin asemien nimet ovat ylipäänsä olleet aika keksittyjä eivätkä aina vastaa todellista maantieteellistä sijaintia, ja paikkakuntaa on alettu nimetä rautatieaseman mukaan, kuten esim Korso tai Kera. 

Joka tapauksessa kotus ei ole mikään raamattu sekään joka kieltäisi tiettyjen nimien käytön vaikka ne olisivat vanhentuneita. Esim sanomalahti Hufvudstadsbladet on alkanut käyttää sisä-Suomen paikkakunnista rohkeasti niiden vanhoja ruotsinkielisiä nimiä kuten Ackas, Vittis, Virdois, Juga, Kontiolax ym olkoot että ovat enemmän käännöksiä tai translitterointeja ruotsinkieliseen asuun. Ainoa seikka jossa kotus voi käyttää valtaansa paikkakuntien nimiasioissa on jos jokin paikkakunta haluaa muuttaa nimensä. Esim Varkaus on halunnut että se kirjoitettaisiin W:llä mutta se ei mennyt läpi. 

t. Rainer

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 12:05 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 11:53 ----------




> Junan etuliitettä muutetaan. Tapahtuuko jotain jolla olisi käytännön vaikutuksia?


Riihimäen ja Lahden välisten junisen tunnukseksi tulee G.

Äännettävyyden ja kuulemisen kannalta D ja G ovat mahdollisimman huonoja. Vapaita helpommin äännettäviä kirjaimia olisi ollut H, M ja S.

Erikoista on että aikataulunvaihdossa Karjaa saa yhden päivättäisen lähijunavuoron Helsingistä ja takaisin, mutta ei kirjaintunnusta. 

Toinen juttu on että X ja Y voisivat olla sama juna koska pysähtymiskäytäntö sama. 

t. Rainer

----------


## MJG

> Valtionrautatiet on aika ajoin ollut varsinainen fennomaanien linnake joten en ihmettele miksi ruotsinkielisistä asemien nimistä on haluttu eroon. Jossain vanhoissa asemakylteissä on lukenut esim "Tågen till Viipuri" ja yhteen aikaan ei edes Lahden asemalla ollut ruotsinkielistä nimeä mutta joskus 1980-luvulla joku viranomainen pakotti palauttamaan sen. Toisaalta joidenkin asemien nimet ovat ylipäänsä olleet aika keksittyjä eivätkä aina vastaa todellista maantieteellistä sijaintia, ja paikkakuntaa on alettu nimetä rautatieaseman mukaan, kuten esim Korso tai Kera. 
> 
> Joka tapauksessa kotus ei ole mikään raamattu sekään joka kieltäisi tiettyjen nimien käytön vaikka ne olisivat vanhentuneita. Esim sanomalahti Hufvudstadsbladet on alkanut käyttää sisä-Suomen paikkakunnista rohkeasti niiden vanhoja ruotsinkielisiä nimiä kuten Ackas, Vittis, Virdois, Juga, Kontiolax ym olkoot että ovat enemmän käännöksiä tai translitterointeja ruotsinkieliseen asuun. Ainoa seikka jossa kotus voi käyttää valtaansa paikkakuntien nimiasioissa on jos jokin paikkakunta haluaa muuttaa nimensä. Esim Varkaus on halunnut että se kirjoitettaisiin W:llä mutta se ei mennyt läpi.


Lahtis-nimityksen näkyminen perustuu vuoden 1922 kielilain nojalla vuonna 1982 annettuun valtioneuvoston päätökseen. Nykyinen kielilaki astui voimaan vuonna 2004 ja siinä yhteydessä kaikki sen nojalla annetut asetukset paitsi kymmenvuotissyklillä tehtävä kielijaotusasetus lakkasivat olemasta. Tässä yhteydessä siis katosi pakko esimerkiksi Lahtis-nimen esiintymiseen rautatieliikennepaikan nimessä. Kielilaissa on asetuksenantovaltuutus, mutta eipä ole asetusta näkynyt. Olettaisin, että hartaimmillakin svekomaaneilla ollut muuta miettimistä kuin Lahtis-nimen esiintyminen rautatieaseman kyltissä Lahdessa, jossa ruotsinkielisten asukkaiden osuus on 0,35%.

Kielilaki on liikennemerkeissä pätevä normi; miksi se ei sitten olisi rautatieliikennepaikkojen nimissä? Eli kaksikielisillä alueilla kaksikieliset nimet, yksikielisillä yksikieliset, noin pääsääntöisesti. 

Mitä sitten Höblään tulee, se näissä asioissa edustaa lähinnä perinteen säilyttämistä, samaan tapaan kuin esimerkiksi sekstanttinavigoinnin kurssi tai tukkilaiskisat. Hauskaa ja harmitonta hömppää asianharrastajille.

Se, että rautatieliikennepaikkojen nimeämistä 1890-luvun lopulla olisi ohjannut VR:n fennomania, osoittaa välinpitämättömyttä maan historiaa kohtaan. Tuolloin käytännössä kaikki virastot, VR mukaan lukien, olivat ruotsinkielisiä. Eiköhän keskeisenä vaikuttimena ollut vuoden 1887 keisarillinen asetus, joka vahvisti nykyisenkin kielilain perusajatusta seurata kunnalista kielijakoa.

----------


## Makke93

Minusta todellinen erikoisuus on että R juna jatkaa Tampereelle ja T juna jää Riihimäelle

Ymmärrän että jos kirjaimet suoraan vaihdettaisiin, niin se aiheuttaisi sekaannusta matkustajien keskuudessa kun T juna ei yhtäkkia pysähtyisikään Malmilla tai Saviossa. Tämä oltaisiin kuitenkin voitu tehdä kahdessa vaiheessa, jossa ensin Tampereelle menevä juna olisi saanut kirjaimen H ja Nykyinen T olisi vaihettu R:ksi. Pari vuotta myöhemmin olisi voitu vaihtaa H  T:ksi ilman sen suurempia sekaannuksia.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Kielilaissa on asetuksenantovaltuutus, mutta eipä ole asetusta näkynyt. Olettaisin, että hartaimmillakin svekomaaneilla ollut muuta miettimistä kuin Lahtis-nimen esiintyminen rautatieaseman kyltissä Lahdessa, jossa ruotsinkielisten asukkaiden osuus on 0,35%.
> 
> Kielilaki on liikennemerkeissä pätevä normi; miksi se ei sitten olisi rautatieliikennepaikkojen nimissä? Eli kaksikielisillä alueilla kaksikieliset nimet, yksikielisillä yksikieliset, noin pääsääntöisesti.


Lahti on pohjoismaisittain tärkeä kaupunki koska siellä järjestetään kävijämäärältään hyvin suositut pohjoismaisten hiihtolajien maailmancup osakilpailut joka vuosi ja MM-kisatkin n 10 vuoden syklillä ja kuuluu käytännössä Suur-Helsingin elinkeinoalueeseen, joten siellä liikkuu ruotsinkielisiä huomattavasti enemmän kuin 0.35 % kaupungin asukasmäärästä. Ilmeisesti se on ollut kaupungin oma tahto pitää kaksikielistä kylttiä asemalla vaikka laki ei velvoittaisi.

Rajoittamalla matkustajainfo pelkästään paikkakuntien virallisten kieliolosuhteiden mukaisiksi, jäisi ainoastaan rantaradalle, Hangon radalle ja Vaasan radalle  ruotsinkieliset asemien nimet, kuulutukset ja aikataulut. Samalla voitaisiin luopua englanninkielisestäkin matkuastajainfosta koska vielä vähemmän Suomessa asuu äidinkieltään englantia kuin ruotsia puhuvia. Ruotsinkielisiä matkustaa kuitenkin säännöllisesti junilla koko maassa ja jos ei VR halua järjestää mitään matkustajainfoa ruotsiksi niin Onnibus, Finnair ja Norwegian ja muut kilpaiilijat huolehtii kyllä heistä.




> Se, että rautatieliikennepaikkojen nimeämistä 1890-luvun lopulla olisi ohjannut VR:n fennomania, osoittaa välinpitämättömyttä maan historiaa kohtaan. Tuolloin käytännössä kaikki virastot, VR mukaan lukien, olivat ruotsinkielisiä. Eiköhän keskeisenä vaikuttimena ollut vuoden 1887 keisarillinen asetus, joka vahvisti nykyisenkin kielilain perusajatusta seurata kunnalista kielijakoa.


Olen elänyt siinä käsityksessä että vasta 1920-luvulla alkoi rautateillä fennomania, osittain rautatieläisammattiryhmien poliittisen järjestäytymisen ansiosta. Jos joitakin nimiä on väännelty 1800-luvulla suomalaisempaan asuun niin se on johtunut sen ajan teknologiasta eli lennättimen käytöstä. Siihen aikaan saivat rautatiet ihan itse määrätä minkä nimisiä asemat olivat eikä niiden täytynyt noudattaa paikkakuntien virallisia nimistöä. 

t. Rainer

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 15:03 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 14:54 ----------




> Minusta todellinen erikoisuus on että R juna jatkaa Tampereelle ja T juna jää Riihimäelle
> 
> Ymmärrän että jos kirjaimet suoraan vaihdettaisiin, niin se aiheuttaisi sekaannusta matkustajien keskuudessa kun T juna ei yhtäkkia pysähtyisikään Malmilla tai Saviossa. Tämä oltaisiin kuitenkin voitu tehdä kahdessa vaiheessa, jossa ensin Tampereelle menevä juna olisi saanut kirjaimen H ja Nykyinen T olisi vaihettu R:ksi. Pari vuotta myöhemmin olisi voitu vaihtaa H  T:ksi ilman sen suurempia sekaannuksia.


Koko linjakartta alkaa olla sellainen himmeli ettei siitä saa mitään selvää. Ennemmin voisi olla sellainen käytäntö että junat jolla sama pysähtymiskäytäntö, olisi sama linjatunnus. Aseman laiturimonitorissa  ja junan määränpääkilvessä sitten lukisi pääteasema. Silloin olisi käytössä vain seuraavat tunnukset: 
Rantarata: L, E, Y
Kehärata: A1 ja A2 niinkuin Airport ja numero kertomassa kiertosuunnan
Päärata: K, H, R, T
Oikorata: Z
Vanha Lahden rata: S
Metro: M1 ja M2

t. Rainer

----------


## Rattivaunu

Näkemys, että vain kaksikielisillä paikkakunnilla asemien nimet ilmoitettaisiin sekä suomeksi että ruotsiksi ja muilla vain suomeksi (paitsi silloin ruotsiksi, jos yksikielinen kunta sattuisi olemaankin ruotsinkielinen) johtaisi mm. siihen, että viestin #107 reittikaaviosta pudotettaisiin esim. Tammerfors, Tavastehus, Hyvinge, Träskända ja Kervo pois.

Palveluiden keskeiset toimijat joukkoliikennealalla (VR ja MH esimerkkeinä) ovat omaksuneet sellaisen kannan, että sekä suomen- että ruotsinkieliset nimet ilmoitetaan, jos vahvistetut versiot löytyvät. Junien reittikartassa näin ollen näkyvät Tammerforsit, Lahtisit + Tavastehusit, mutteivät Lemboisit yms. Koska Kokemäen kaupunki on erikseen pyytänyt poistamaan Kumon junien kuulutuksista ja muusta informaatiosta, se on sitten poistettu.

----------


## MrArakawa

Lahden asemalla on myös mielenkiintoisia kaksikielisiä opastekylttejä, kuten "Uudenmaankadulle, Till Nylandsgatan". Yksikielisessä kaupungissa kaduillahan ei edes ole ruotsinkielisiä nimiä.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Lahden asemalla on myös mielenkiintoisia kaksikielisiä opastekylttejä, kuten "Uudenmaankadulle, Till Nylandsgatan". Yksikielisessä kaupungissa kaduillahan ei edes ole ruotsinkielisiä nimiä.


On ainakin enemmän oikein kuin Espoossa kauppakeskus Sellon sisällä: "*Viaporintori - Viaborgstorget*"

t. Rainer

----------


## 339-DF

> Lahden asemalla on myös mielenkiintoisia kaksikielisiä opastekylttejä, kuten "Uudenmaankadulle, Till Nylandsgatan". Yksikielisessä kaupungissa kaduillahan ei edes ole ruotsinkielisiä nimiä.


Onpa mainio yksityiskohta! Ihmettelin aikoinaan Oulun Stockmannilla, kun uloskäyntien yllä luki Kauppurienkatu / Köpmansgatan ja Saaristonkatu / Skärgårdsgatan. No, eivät olleet näitä keksineet, vaan tottahan Oulunkin kaduilla oli ollut nimet molemmilla kotimaisilla, vaikkei niitä enää katukylteissä näykään. Sama on tilanne Porissa. Sen ruotsinkielisiä kadunnimiä pääsee jostain syystä tutkailemaan Google Mapsista, joka antaa joillekin kaduille vain ruotsinkieliset nimet. Määrä on vuosien saatossa vähentynyt, mutta ainakin Östra Gränsgatan ja Riegatan sieltä edelleen löytyy.

Ovatkohan nämä Lahden ruotsinkieliset kadunnimet aitoja muotoja, vaiko rautatieaseman kilvittäjän omia keksintöjä?

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Sama on tilanne Porissa. Sen ruotsinkielisiä kadunnimiä pääsee jostain syystä tutkailemaan Google Mapsista, joka antaa joillekin kaduille vain ruotsinkieliset nimet. Määrä on vuosien saatossa vähentynyt, mutta ainakin Östra Gränsgatan ja Riegatan sieltä edelleen löytyy.


Porin kuudes kaupunginosa on muutenkin mielenkiintoinen. Sinnehän on joihinkin kadunkulmiin kaivettu jostain syystä retrohenkisiä nimikilpiä, joissa näkyy ruotsinkielinenkin jo aikoja sitten poistunut kadunnimi. Käsittääkseni ne on asennettu melko vähän aikaa sitten. Mutta yksi erikoisuus on ollut rakennuksen seinässä kiinni pitkään. Kuudennen kaupunginosan pohjoislaidalla Maantiekadun puolella näkyy tällainen kilpi: Googlen katukuva. Katukuvan kilven (sijaitsee keskellä näkyvän talon oikealla laidalla) itse tekstistä ei selvää saa, mutta siinä on Maantiekatu suomeksi, ruotsiksi ja venäjäksi. Venäjänkielinen versio on muistaakseni tyyliin Ulitsa Maantiekatu, toki kyrillisin kirjaimin.

Googlen kartalla näkyy todellakin edelleen Riihikatu, Ratakatu ja Svensberginkatu ruotsiksi, ja vain ruotsiksi. Jos tarkkoja ollaan, Ratakadun eteläosa kyllä näkyy suomeksi, ja vain suomeksi (kuten pitääkin). Onkohan Ratakadun nimi ollut joskus suomeksikin Itäinen rajakatu, sitä en muista. EDIT: Itse asiassa se on ollut Itäinenkatu (lähde). EDIT2: Näkyyhän Googlen kartalla karttaa riittävästi suurentamalla kaikenlaisia nimiä ruotsiksikin suomalaisen nimen rinnalla, kuten Hemgränd ja Bangatan.

----------


## MJG

> Näkemys, että vain kaksikielisillä paikkakunnilla asemien nimet ilmoitettaisiin sekä suomeksi että ruotsiksi ja muilla vain suomeksi (paitsi silloin ruotsiksi, jos yksikielinen kunta sattuisi olemaankin ruotsinkielinen) johtaisi mm. siihen, että viestin #107 reittikaaviosta pudotettaisiin esim. Tammerfors, Tavastehus, Hyvinge, Träskända ja Kervo pois.
> 
> Palveluiden keskeiset toimijat joukkoliikennealalla (VR ja MH esimerkkeinä) ovat omaksuneet sellaisen kannan, että sekä suomen- että ruotsinkieliset nimet ilmoitetaan, jos vahvistetut versiot löytyvät. Junien reittikartassa näin ollen näkyvät Tammerforsit, Lahtisit + Tavastehusit, mutteivät Lemboisit yms. Koska Kokemäen kaupunki on erikseen pyytänyt poistamaan Kumon junien kuulutuksista ja muusta informaatiosta, se on sitten poistettu.


Kuitenkin paunulaisen keulassa ei lue Tammerfors, ei Helsingfors, ei Tavastehus eikä Hyvinge. Siitä huolimatta matkustajat osaavat kyytiin.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Kuitenkin paunulaisen keulassa ei lue Tammerfors, ei Helsingfors, ei Tavastehus eikä Hyvinge. Siitä huolimatta matkustajat osaavat kyytiin.


Saattaa olla sillä tavoin, että "paunulainen" ei yhteiskunnassamme ole muodostunut sellaiseksi instituutioiksi kuin aiemmin mainitsemani esimerkit (VR ja MH). Sen verran mitä paunulaisia on tullut havaittua 3-tien reiteillä, niissä ei edes kaikkia suomenkielisisiä nimiä ole merkitty kokonaisina sanoina, vaan esimerkiksi Valkeakoski kuitataan hyvin yleisesti merkinnällä VLK.

----------


## Admiral Observer

> Saattaa olla sillä tavoin, että "paunulainen" ei yhteiskunnassamme ole muodostunut sellaiseksi instituutioiksi kuin aiemmin mainitsemani esimerkit (VR ja MH). Sen verran mitä paunulaisia on tullut havaittua 3-tien reiteillä, niissä ei edes kaikkia suomenkielisisiä nimiä ole merkitty kokonaisina sanoina, vaan esimerkiksi Valkeakoski kuitataan hyvin yleisesti merkinnällä VLK.


Ehkä jos kyselisi sellaiselta yhteiskuntamme osalta joka käyttää hyvinkin säännöllisesti Helsinki-Tampere välin linja-autopalveluita niin vastaus olisi vähän päinvastainen. Onnibussin ja Pohjolan Liikenteen kuten nyt myös Savonlinjan ongelma on ollut murtautua tunnettavuudessa Paunun rinnalle. Kuinka moni muistaa/tietää että ajaa Tampere-Helsinki väliä myös Länsilinjat ja Osmo Aho? Volyymistä on myös tunnettavuus kiinni. Valtakunnanlaajuisesti tunnettavuus on pieni mutta toiminta-alueella väittäisi että merkittävän suuri. Esittämistäsi esimerkeistä MH on todellakin koko maassa toimiva, mutta VR ei toimi koko maan alueella (ts. on paljon kuntia joiden alueella ei ole kiskoja ja sitä kautta kiskoliikennettä). Itse asiassa tätä sivuten viimeaikainen Expressbus-tuotemerkin "surkastuminen" on ainakin minua ihmetyttänyt että miksi Paunu jolla on hyvin vahva oma tuotemerkki pitää kiinni EB:stä?

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Ehkä jos kyselisi sellaiselta yhteiskuntamme osalta joka käyttää hyvinkin säännöllisesti Helsinki-Tampere välin linja-autopalveluita niin vastaus olisi vähän päinvastainen. Onnibussin ja Pohjolan Liikenteen kuten nyt myös Savonlinjan ongelma on ollut murtautua tunnettavuudessa Paunun rinnalle. Kuinka moni muistaa/tietää että ajaa Tampere-Helsinki väliä myös Länsilinjat ja Osmo Aho? Volyymistä on myös tunnettavuus kiinni. Valtakunnanlaajuisesti tunnettavuus on pieni mutta toiminta-alueella väittäisi että merkittävän suuri. Esittämistäsi esimerkeistä MH on todellakin koko maassa toimiva, mutta VR ei toimi koko maan alueella (ts. on paljon kuntia joiden alueella ei ole kiskoja ja sitä kautta kiskoliikennettä). Itse asiassa tätä sivuten viimeaikainen Expressbus-tuotemerkin "surkastuminen" on ainakin minua ihmetyttänyt että miksi Paunu jolla on hyvin vahva oma tuotemerkki pitää kiinni EB:stä?


Kyse on siitä että useimmat bussifirmat toimivat vain paikallisesti kun taas VR ja lentoyhtiöt valtakunnallisesti. Tietysti yrityskauppojen myötä joistakin bussiyhtiöistä on tullut valtakunnallisia tai ainakin niin että niiden toiminta kattaa puoli Suomea. Esim silloin kun Savonlinja osti H.J. Homströmin alkoi yhtäkkiä saada palvelua ruotsiksikin Savonlinjan busseissa, ainakin Kotka-Helsinki reitillä. Tosin bussi tai kuski ei ollut vaihtunut, ainoastaan bussin maalaus mutta hyvä niinkin.

t. Rainer

----------


## Rattivaunu

Pointti ei varmaankaan ole se, että bussien linjakilvissä näytettävä informaatio olisi jollain tapaa puutteellista sen vuoksi, että paikkakuntien nimet esitetään vain yhdellä kielellä. Tarkastelin aiemmissani viesteissäni asiaa siltä kantilta, minkälaisin kriteerein valtakunnallista informaatiota jakavat toimijat (joista mainitsin nimeltä VR:n ja MH:n - tähän pitäisi listata ainakin Liikennevirasto vielä) perustelevat sen, milloin paikannimet ilmoitetaan myös ruotsiksi. Itse päättelin, että silloin kun paikannimestä on olemassa vahvistettu nimi ruotsiksikin, se ilmoitetaan jollei toisin pyydetä tekemään. En tähän juttuun ole esittänyt omaa kantaani, koska sellaista ei oikein ole. Mielestäni VR:n ja Liikenneviraston, samoin kuin Matkahuollonkin omaksuma toimintatapa on mielekäs, vaikka ihan varmasti joissakin asiayhteyksissä pärjättäisiin vähemmälläkin informaatiolla. Liian runsas informaatio joissakin tilanteissa voi olla negatiivistakin, kun silloin tärkein juttu voikin mennä ohi.

----------


## Eppu

Vaikka EB-brändi onkin kuihtunut, niin mitä sen suurempaa väliä sillä on vaikka muutama firma siitä pitääkin kiinni? Bussien ulkonäkö tunnetaan ja aikataulut ja tarjousliput löytyvät kätevästi matkahuollon sivuilta. Homma toimii mielestäni moitteettomasti, joten siinä suhteessa ei ole ainakaan haitaksi, että bussin kyljessä on tuttu nuoli ja ExpressBus-teksti.

----------


## ultrix

> Muutenkin yksikielisten alueiden nimistön osalta kannattaisi pysyä yksikielisyydessä. Nuo "Lempäälä, ruotsiksi Lempäälä" - tekstit tahtovat kääntyä komiikan puolelle.


Samaa mieltä. Helsingissä on jo pidemmän aikaa huvittanut kyltit "Metro Metro", "Arabia Arabia" jne. osv., ja jokin aika sitten kun HSL ja VR uudistivat lähijunakartat, käytäntö levisi myös lähijuna-asemille. Tässä ei ole mitään järkeä, aivan kuin pitäisivät suomenruotsalaisia dorkina, jotka eivät ymmärrä *boldattua* eli suomenkielistä nimeä, mutta sitten sama nimi ilman boldausta muuttuu ymmärrettäväksi  :Laughing: 




> Mitä puolestaan Östermyraan tulee, se ei koskaan ole ollut Seinäjoen kunnan virallinen ruotsinkielinen nimi. Nimen antoi Seinäjoen rautatieasemalle VR Törnävällä sijainneen Östermyran ruukin mukaan, kun ajan tapaan kuului ruotsinkielisen nimen kehittäminen asemille. Iltasen "Radan varrella" -kirjan tietojen perusteella toukokuussa 1897 eli aika tarkkaan 120 vuotta sitten on tehty nimireformi, jossa Lembois, Turengi ja muut vastaavat ovat saaneet kenkää. Seinäjoki/Östermyran osalta kirjan merkintä on epäselvä, mutta näyttäisi siltä, että myös Östermyra on kadonnut nimestä jo 1800-luvun lopulla.


Mielenkiintoista. Mulla on jokin käsitys siitä, että esimerkiksi Vaasan radan asemia Tampereelta alkaen ovat olleet mm. "Vehmais" ja "Orihvesi", jälkimmäisen ollessa siis lähinnä murteellinen nimi, vrt. _orhi_. Samasta syystä Oripää lausutaan paikallisella murteella "orippää".




> Valtionrautatiet on aika ajoin ollut varsinainen fennomaanien linnake joten en ihmettele miksi ruotsinkielisistä asemien nimistä on haluttu eroon. Jossain vanhoissa asemakylteissä on lukenut esim "Tågen till Viipuri" ja yhteen aikaan ei edes Lahden asemalla ollut ruotsinkielistä nimeä mutta joskus 1980-luvulla joku viranomainen pakotti palauttamaan sen. Toisaalta joidenkin asemien nimet ovat ylipäänsä olleet aika keksittyjä eivätkä aina vastaa todellista maantieteellistä sijaintia, ja paikkakuntaa on alettu nimetä rautatieaseman mukaan, kuten esim Korso tai Kera.


Olen ihmetellyt itse ihan samaa. Joissain vanhoissa Turisti-aikatauluissa on myös samaa normatiivisuutta, että yksikielisellä paikkakunnalla olkoon vain yksi nimi, tyyliin vagnar till Pori. Toisaalta sitten samoihin aikoihin alkoi ilmestyä väkisin väännettyjä asemannimiä ruotsinkielisille alueille, pahimpina esimerkkeinä Bennäs > Pännäinen ja Grankulla > Kauniainen. Tällaiset turhat neologismit voisi poistaa tarpeettomina ja epäesteettisinä (Kauniainen on itse asiassa parhaasta päästä näistä uudisnimistä, koska se ei ole nimenä varsinaisesti ruma).




> Kielilaki on liikennemerkeissä pätevä normi; miksi se ei sitten olisi rautatieliikennepaikkojen nimissä? Eli kaksikielisillä alueilla kaksikieliset nimet, yksikielisillä yksikieliset, noin pääsääntöisesti.


Tämä on mielenkiintoinen kysymys, mutta käännän sen itse mieluummin toisin päin: jos rautateillä ja virallisilla kartoilla käytetään molempien kielien mukaisia paikannimiä (silloin kuin sellainen on), miksi tieliikenteen opasteissa ei?

Vaikka esimerkiksi Tampereen asemien opasteiden muuttaminen yksikieliseksi ei sinänsä suoraan rikkoisi kielilakia, sen voi tulkita kuitenkin olevan lain henkeä vastaan (35 §: viranomaisten tulee toiminnassaan vaalia maan kielellistä kulttuuriperintöä ja edistää molempien kansalliskielten käyttämistä).

Sellainen normatiivisuus, jossa kaksikielisiä kylttejä on ylipäätään vain kaksikielisissä kunnissa ja muualla yksikielisiä on tieliikenteen puolella johtanut muun muassa tämän kaltaisiin hölmöilyihin:


---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 03:13 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 02:44 ----------




> Lahden asemalla on myös mielenkiintoisia kaksikielisiä opastekylttejä, kuten "Uudenmaankadulle, Till Nylandsgatan". Yksikielisessä kaupungissa kaduillahan ei edes ole ruotsinkielisiä nimiä.


Tää taisi tulla siinä vaiheessa, kun asemaa Oikoradan yhteydessä myllättiin. Muistan naureskelleeni kyltille jo Oikoradan avajaispäivänä; sinänsä oikein käännetty, mutta vahinko, että kunta on vain suomenkielinen!  :Smile: 




> Sama on tilanne Porissa. Sen ruotsinkielisiä kadunnimiä pääsee jostain syystä tutkailemaan Google Mapsista, joka antaa joillekin kaduille vain ruotsinkieliset nimet. Määrä on vuosien saatossa vähentynyt, mutta ainakin Östra Gränsgatan ja Riegatan sieltä edelleen löytyy.


Google Mapsin Porin ruotsinkieliset nimet ovat suuri mysteeri. Ne kun ovat sinänsä aivan oikeita kaupungin vanhoja ruotsinkielisiä nimiä yli sadan vuoden takaa, ja toisaalta sitten uusia nimiä, jotka nekin on aivan oikein käännetty suomenkielisistä. joitakin vuosia sittenhän ylipäätään koko Suomi oli Googlen bugin takia täynnä "kaksikielisiä" kadunnimiä, mikä johtui siitä, että Google jostain syystä oli kopioinut saman nimen molemmat kielimuodot kaikkiin kuntiin. Tämä ei kuitenkaan selity Porin kohdalla, sillä Porissa on uniikkeja ruotsinkielisiä nimiä (Stora Slottsgatan, Självständighetsgatan, Luviaallén, Storsandsesplanaden) ja toisaalta Porin epävirallisia ruotsinkielisiä nimiä näkyy kartalla vieläkin. Liekö kyse jonkun asianharrastajan henkilökohtaisesta taideprojektista tms.? Googlettamalla ei vastausta löydy.

Moderaattori saisi muuten tämän kielikeskustelun siirtää asianomaiseen ketjuun

----------


## kuukanko

Osana valtion alueellista lähijunaliikennepilottia Tampereen seudulla alkaa 15.12.2019 lähijunaliikenne reitillä Toijala - Tampere - Nokia (pysähdyspaikat: Toijala, Viiala, Lempäälä, Tampere, Nokia). Suurin osa lähdöistä ajetaan vain osuudella Tampere - Nokia. Liikennettä on arkisin aamu- ja iltaruuhka-aikoina.

Junat ovat:
301 Tampere 5:38 - Nokia 5:53 M-P
302 Nokia 6:00 - Tampere 6:15 M-P
303 Tampere 6:50 - Nokia 7:05 M-P
304 Nokia 7:10 - Tampere 7:25 M-P
305 Tampere 7:35 - Nokia 7:50 M-P
306 Nokia 8:00 - Toijala 8:44 M-P
307 Toijala 8:50 - Tampere 9:18 M-P
310 Tampere 14:37 - Toijala 15:05 M-P
311 Tampere 15:35 - Nokia 15:50 M-P
312 Nokia 16:10 - Tampere 16:25 M-P
313 Toijala 16:05 - Nokia 16:50 M-P
314 Nokia 17:10 - Tampere 17:25 M-P
315 Tampere 17:35 - Nokia 17:50 M-P
316 Nokia 18:10 - Tampere 18:25 M-P
317 Tampere 18:35 - Nokia 18:50 M-P
318 Nokia 19:10 - Tampere 19:25 M-P

Lähde: LVM:n ja VR:n välinen ostoliikennesopimus 1.1.2020 - 31.12.2020

----------


## tlajunen

Milloinhan viimeksi on ajettu säännöllisiä junavuoroja, joilla ei ole lainkaan välipysähdyksiä?

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Milloinhan viimeksi on ajettu säännöllisiä junavuoroja, joilla ei ole lainkaan välipysähdyksiä?


Mielenkiintoinen kysymys epäilemättä. Lähtisin etsimään esimerkkitapauksia sen tyylisistä reiteistä kuin Turusta vaikkapa Naantalin satamaan, jatkoyhteysjuna laivalle. Vaunut.org:n kuvassa http://vaunut.org/kuva/4313 esiintyy pikajuna P 343 Turusta (nykyiseltä Turun päärautatieasemalta) Naantalin satamaan. Tuolla junalla ei luultavasti ollut kaupallisia välipysähdyksiä tuolla reitillä.

Miten sitten katsotaan Hyvinkää - Sahanmäki - konepaja -työläisjunat? Osa niistä junista ajoi Riihimäeltä vauhtia ottaen ja toisessa ajosuunnassa vastaavasti Riihimäelle päättyen. Hyvinkään asemalla oli tietenkin suunnan vaihto. Sahanmäki-nimisellä alueella oli pitkään Valtionrautateiden Hyvinkään konepaja. Tässä liikenteessä kalustona oli kauan Dm7-lättähattujunat, myöhemmin lyhyen aikaa Sm1-2-sähkömoottorijunat.

EDIT;

Vielä linkki Sahanmäen junakuvaan: http://vaunut.org/kuva/35440

Kuvan kommenteista käy ilmi, ettei matka Hyvinkään asemalta ollut välipysähdyksetön eli Sahanmäki oli oma seisakkeensa ennen konepajaa. Eikä tämä reitti ole muutenkaan vertailukelpoinen varsinaiseen kaupalliseen reitistöön.

Ja vielä toinen linkki: http://vaunut.org/kuvasivu.php/43110

----------


## Metsätähti

Uusi M-juna Toijala - Tampere - Nokia on lähes aina aika tyhjä  :Frown:  
Harmi, voi olla sitten että se kokeilu ei jatketaan. 
Mun mielestä M-juna toimis parempi jos rakenetaan lisää seisokeita. Esimerkiksi: Amuri (laituri olemassa) - Santalahti (Pispala) - Lielahti (asema olemassa) - Tesoma (suunnittelussa) - Kalku sekä Rantaperkiö - Multisilta - Sääksjärvi (asema olemassa) - Kulju. Toijalasta vois jatkaa Valkeakoskelle jos rautatie sähköistetään.

----------


## Eppu

No tuo M-juna on ollut tarjolla vasta muutaman viikon. Kestää aikansa ennen kuin se löydetään.
Toki on outoa että väliasemien kanssa vitkutellaan kun niiltäkin varmasti olisi asiakkaita. Mutta Tesoman asema taitaa tulla jo tämän vuoden aikana kun suunnitelmat ovat ilmeisen pitkällä.
Silti fiksua olisi että ainakin Sääksjärven kanssa kiirehdittäisiin, koska se mahdollistaisi mm. paremmat liityntäyhteydet Hervannan suuntaan jos ja kun samalla siihen sillan päälle tehtäisiin pieni bussiterminaali linjalle 58.

----------


## laurira

Nysselippuihin esitetään muutoksia lähijunissa. 

"Tänä syksynä allekirjoitetun valtion ja Tampereen kaupunkiseudun välisen maankäytön, asumisen ja liikenteen sopimuksen 2020-2023 (MAL-sopimus) mukaan valtion tavoitetilana on jatkaa Tampereen seudun lähijunaliikennettä VR:n kanssa käynnissä olevissa henkilöjunaliikenteen hankintaneuvotteluissa vuoden 2020 jälkeisessä tilanteessa vähintään nykyisen pilotin tasoisena. Valtion tavoitteena on edistää lähijunaliikenteen houkuttelevuutta seudulla pyrkien siihen, että lähijunaliikennettä tarjotaan seudulla myös tulevaisuudessa ja että siitä muodostuu pysyvä osa alueen liikennöintiä."

" Pilotissa 30-360 vuorokauden Nysse-kausiliput kelpaavat junaliikenteessä ja VR saa näillä lipputuotteilla tehdyistä matkoista nousukorvauksen, jonka suuruus on vastaavan junaliikenteen kausilipun yhden matkan asiakashinta. Nysse-kausiliput leimataan asemalaitureilla Tampereen kaupungin asentamilla kortinlukijoilla. "

https://tampere.cloudnc.fi/fi-FI/Toi...ta_VRn(163123)

----------


## 8.6

Näköjään pahviset vuorokausiliput eivät jatkossakaan kelpaa, vaikka ne pystyisi aivan hyvin lukemaan laitureilla olevilla matkakortinlukijoilla. Kuitenkin mobiilivuorokausiliput kelpaavat. Älytöntä.

----------


## laurira

> Näköjään pahviset vuorokausiliput eivät jatkossakaan kelpaa, vaikka ne pystyisi aivan hyvin lukemaan laitureilla olevilla matkakortinlukijoilla. Kuitenkin mobiilivuorokausiliput kelpaavat. Älytöntä.


Nyssen tavoite on digitaalinen todellisuus, ei pahvit. Tosin uudenlaiset pahvit tulevat myyntiin R:lle.

----------


## 8.6

> Nyssen tavoite on digitaalinen todellisuus, ei pahvit. Tosin uudenlaiset pahvit tulevat myyntiin R:lle.


Mikä digitaalinen todellisuus? Digitaalisuuteen kuuluu muutakin kuin puhelimet ja sovellukset, ja radiotunnisteeseen perustuva pahvikortti on täysin digitaalinen. Kun kyseessä on vielä vuorokausilippu, sen käyttämisen pitäisi olla mahdollista myös ulkomaisille turisteille eikä läheskään kaikkien liittymillä pysty käyttämään mobiilidataa Suomessa. Kaikki suomalaisetkaan eivät halua mobiililippua käyttää esimerkiksi akun loppumisuhan vuoksi.

----------


## laurira

> Mikä digitaalinen todellisuus? Digitaalisuuteen kuuluu muutakin kuin puhelimet ja sovellukset, ja radiotunnisteeseen perustuva pahvikortti on täysin digitaalinen. Kun kyseessä on vielä vuorokausilippu, sen käyttämisen pitäisi olla mahdollista myös ulkomaisille turisteille eikä läheskään kaikkien liittymillä pysty käyttämään mobiilidataa Suomessa. Kaikki suomalaisetkaan eivät halua mobiililippua käyttää esimerkiksi akun loppumisuhan vuoksi.


Suurin puute on se, että nysse-kortin kertalippu ei kelpaa. 

"Lähtökohtaisesti kaikki Nyssen matkakortilla tai mobiilisovelluksessa olevat 30-
360 vrk -kausiliput sekä Nysse Mobiilin kerta- ja vuorokausiliput käyvät VR:n
lähi- ja kaukojunissa Tampereen seudulla. Matkakortin arvo- ja vuorokausiliput
sekä paperiset kerta-,ryhmä-, ym. liput muut eivät tässä vaiheessa
kelpaa. "

----------


## moxu

https://www.aamulehti.fi/lukijalta/a...GeXNOL1c6v76uI

"Olen jo aikaisemmin (AL 14.7.) osoittanut myötämieltä sille, että Tampereen seutu ottaisi vastuulleen rautateiden henkilöliikennepalvelujen järjestämisen alueella Helsingin seudun liikenteen (HSL) tavoin. Tällöin liikenteeseen osallistuvista kunnista perustettaisiin liikennepalvelulain nojalla toimivaltainen viranomainen."
Harakka ei ehkä huomannut, että Nysse on jo olemassa, mutta olennaisinta tässä viestissä on, että ensimmäistä kertaa demariministeri on kannattamassa seudullisen liikennevastuumallin käyttöön ottoa pk-seudun ulkopuolella. Toivottavasti sanoista päästään tekoihin mahdollisimman pian.

----------


## laurira

Ja taas selvitetään:

"Seudulla on tehty vuosina 2012 ja 2016 selvityksiä junaliikenteen seudulliseksi kehityspoluksi.  Lähijunasuunnat on merkitty myös seudun rakennesuunnitelmaan ja maakuntakaavaan. "


https://tampereenseutu.fi/2021/04/la...ahdollisuudet/

----------


## laurira

Tesoman seisakkeen rantaminen käynnissä

"Tesoman kaupunginosaan Tampereella rakennetaan uusi junaliikenteen seisake. Työt käynnistyivät loppuvuonna 2020 ja ovat kiivaimmillaan kuluvana keväänä. Laiturielementtien asennustöitä tehdään huhti-toukokuussa viikonloppuisin yöaikaan junaliikenteen katkoissa. "

https://vayla.fi/-/tesoman-seisakkee...essa-vauhdissa

----------


## moxu

Onko Tampereen ja Oriveden välillä suunnitelmissa esim.Messukylän, Kangasalan, Ruutanan tai Suinulan palauttaminen matkustajaliikenteen käyttöön? Parikin noista (sekä uusi pysäkki Järvensivuun) voisi tehdä Nyssen junatuotteesta kertaheitolla raikkaan ja toimivan seudullisen joukkoliikennemallin.




> Milloinhan viimeksi on ajettu säännöllisiä junavuoroja, joilla ei ole lainkaan välipysähdyksiä?


Ei siitä hirvittävän kauan ole. Itsekin matkasin muistaakseni vuonna 2017 Varkaudesta Pieksämäelle kiskobussilla, jonka lähtö- ja määräasemat olivat linjan ainoat. Tsendoliinossa oli lisäkseni kaksi muuta matkustajaa ja kuski tietenkin.

----------


## laurira

> Onko Tampereen ja Oriveden välillä suunnitelmissa esim.Messukylän, Kangasalan, Ruutanan tai Suinulan palauttaminen matkustajaliikenteen käyttöön? Parikin noista (sekä uusi pysäkki Järvensivuun) voisi tehdä Nyssen junatuotteesta kertaheitolla raikkaan ja toimivan seudullisen joukkoliikennemallin.


suunnittelua käydään kaupunkiseudulla, mutta väylä-virasto vastustaa.

----------


## laurira

Nokian rautatieasemalla alkaa tahtumaan

"Hankkeen toteutuessa uusi matkustajalaituri lisää Nokian aseman henkilöjunakapasiteettia ja mahdollistaa henkilöjunaliikenteen kasvun vuosikymmeniksi eteenpäin. Lisäksi suunnitellut raiteistomuutokset parantavat aseman liikennöitävyyttä ja esteettömyyttä. Uudet esitetyt ratkaisut lyhentävät myös henkilöliikenteen matka-aikoja ja parantavat tavarajunien toimintaedellytyksiä, kertoo kaupunkikehitysjohtaja Mikko Nieminen."

https://www.nokiankaupunki.fi/ajanko...ehittamisesta/

----------


## laurira

Tesoman seisakkeen työtilanne kuvattu junasta 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iEMZYfJ5FVs

Ja Tesomalta pääsee 16.8 lähtien junalla vaikka minne

----------


## Jufo

Harmi vaan ettei keskipäivällä välillä 11.30-15.36 näköjään kulje yhtään junaa Tesomalta. Tesoman alueen bussilinjoja voisi myös tahdistaa junien lähtöaikoihin.

----------


## laurira

> Harmi vaan ettei keskipäivällä välillä 11.30-15.36 näköjään kulje yhtään junaa Tesomalta. Tesoman alueen bussilinjoja voisi myös tahdistaa junien lähtöaikoihin.


vasta kun saadaan oma lähijunaliikenne, niin voidaan siirtyä liityntäliikenteeseen. Nykytilanne on lähinnä työmatkoihin tarkoitettu.

----------


## Jufo

Luulin, että tämä on jo nyt se paljon odotettu lähijunaliikenne. Ilmeisesti kyse on vasta esiasteesta ja milloin se kunnollinen lähijunaliikenne sitten mahdollisesti alkaisi?

Tesomalla kesällä 2019 järjestetyssä tiedotustilaisuudessa myös luvattiin, että Tesoman seisakkeen auetessa kaikki Nyssen lipputuotteet kelpaavat M-junissa. Oletan, että voin siis 16.8.2021 alkaen hypätä Kalkussa linjaan 7, maksaa matkani matkakortin arvolla ja vaihtaa Tesomalla junaan Tampereen keskustaan?

----------


## laurira

> Luulin, että tämä on jo nyt se paljon odotettu lähijunaliikenne. Ilmeisesti kyse on vasta esiasteesta ja milloin se kunnollinen lähijunaliikenne sitten mahdollisesti alkaisi?
> 
> Tesomalla kesällä 2019 järjestetyssä tiedotustilaisuudessa myös luvattiin, että Tesoman seisakkeen auetessa kaikki Nyssen lipputuotteet kelpaavat M-junissa. Oletan, että voin siis 16.8.2021 alkaen hypätä Kalkussa linjaan 7, maksaa matkani matkakortin arvolla ja vaihtaa Tesomalla junaan Tampereen keskustaan?


tämä on edelleen kokeilu.

Ainoastaan Nyssen kausilipuilla pääsee junaan, ei kertalipuilla. 

Eli arvolla ei,vaan sinun pitää ostaa vr:n lippu arvolipun lisäksi nousetessasi junaan.

https://www.nysse.fi/junat.html

----------


## tohpeeri

> tämä on edelleen kokeilu.
> 
> Ainoastaan Nyssen kausilipuilla pääsee junaan, ei kertalipuilla. 
> 
> Eli arvolla ei,vaan sinun pitää ostaa vr:n lippu arvolipun lisäksi nousetessasi junaan.
> 
> https://www.nysse.fi/junat.html



Asettaa matkustajat epätasa-arvoiseen asemaan.

----------


## Jufo

> tämä on edelleen kokeilu.
> 
> Ainoastaan Nyssen kausilipuilla pääsee junaan, ei kertalipuilla. 
> 
> Eli arvolla ei,vaan sinun pitää ostaa vr:n lippu arvolipun lisäksi nousetessasi junaan.
> 
> https://www.nysse.fi/junat.html


No Nysse Mobiilista ostettu kertalippu sentään käy koko matkalle. Se on kuitenkin 60 senttiä matkakortin arvolla ostettua lippua kalliimpi (2,70e versus 2,10e) joten toivon mukaan matkakortin arvolla ostettu matka lisätään valikoimaan.

----------


## laurira

> No Nysse Mobiilista ostettu kertalippu sentään käy koko matkalle. Se on kuitenkin 60 senttiä matkakortin arvolla ostettua lippua kalliimpi (2,70e versus 2,10e) joten toivon mukaan matkakortin arvolla ostettu matka lisätään valikoimaan.


Missä olet nähnyt tuollaisen ilmoituksen ? mobiilissä ainakin vuorokausi-lippu toimii, mutta kertakorvaukset junissa menee aina vr:lle.

----------


## Jufo

> Missä olet nähnyt tuollaisen ilmoituksen ? mobiilissä ainakin vuorokausi-lippu toimii, mutta kertakorvaukset junissa menee aina vr:lle.


Juuri tuolla linkissä https://www.nysse.fi/junat.html sivun puolivälissä lukee

_Nysse Mobiilin voit ladata puhelimeesi sovelluskaupasta. Nysse Mobiilissa ostetut kertaliput ja vuorokausiliput sekä opiskelijan kausilippu käyvät junassa 4.1.2021 alkaen. Mobiililippu kannattaa ostaa vasta hetkeä ennen matkaan lähtöä, sillä sen voimassaolo alkaa ostohetkestä._

Eli mobiilikertaliput on kelvanneet jo tämän vuoden alusta asti. Miksi matkakortin arvo ei sitten kävisi kun kuitenkin asemilla on matkakortin lukulaitteet.

----------


## laurira

> Juuri tuolla linkissä https://www.nysse.fi/junat.html sivun puolivälissä lukee
> 
> _Nysse Mobiilin voit ladata puhelimeesi sovelluskaupasta. Nysse Mobiilissa ostetut kertaliput ja vuorokausiliput sekä opiskelijan kausilippu käyvät junassa 4.1.2021 alkaen. Mobiililippu kannattaa ostaa vasta hetkeä ennen matkaan lähtöä, sillä sen voimassaolo alkaa ostohetkestä._
> 
> Eli mobiilikertaliput on kelvanneet jo tämän vuoden alusta asti. Miksi matkakortin arvo ei sitten kävisi kun kuitenkin asemilla on matkakortin lukulaitteet.


VR haluaa kertalipputulot

----------


## 8.6

> VR haluaa kertalipputulot


Tuolla perusteella ennemmin arvolippujen pitäisi kelvata junissa ja mobiilikertalippujen ei, koska VR:llä ei ole kilpailevaa matkakorttia mutta sovellus on.

----------


## heto

> Tuolla perusteella ennemmin arvolippujen pitäisi kelvata junissa ja mobiilikertalippujen ei, koska VR:llä ei ole kilpailevaa matkakorttia mutta sovellus on.


Mobiilikertalipun hinta on korkeampi kuin arvolipun, joten VR:n veloittaman maksun jälkeen Nysselle jää mobiilikertalipusta enemmän rahaa bussi- ja ratikkaliikenteen rahoittamiseen. VR:n sovelluksella taas ei voi maksaa bussi- tai ratikkamatkaa, Nyssen sovelluksella voi. Vaikka samalla lipulla voi tehdä vaihdon junan ja muun kulkuvälineen välillä.

----------


## moxu

Mahtaakohan tuosta Tampereen pääaseman ja Tesoman välistä ainakin kaukoliikenteen osalta muodostua asiakkaille vastaavanlainen ilmaispätkä kuin ovat esimerkiksi Helsinki-Pasila (-Leppävaara/Tikkurila) tai Turun satama-Turku-Kupittaa? Ei kai kukaan konduktööri noilla väleillä varta vasten ryhdy lipuntarkastuskierrokselle -ja jos vaikka ryhtyisikin, ei lippua kuitenkaan voi myydä, eli pummi heitetään ulos seuraavalla asemalla. Jolle tämä oli menossakin...

----------


## laurira

Maanantaina avataan Tesoman Seisake (TSO)

"Tampereella sijaitseva Tesoman seisake aukeaa liikenteelle maanantaina 16.8.2021. Yhteensä seisakkeella pysähtyy arkisin jopa 18 kaukojunaa ja 14 lähijunaa. Matka-aika Tampereen keskustaan on lyhimmillään alle 10 minuuttia. Seisakkeella alkaa liikenne aikaisin aamulla 16.8. ja ensimmäinen juna pysähtyy aamulla klo 5.42."

https://www.tampere.fi/tampereen-kau...2082021_2.html

----------


## Jufo

Kun VR-sovelluksessa tekee matkahaun Helsinki - Tesoma ja valitsee kulkumuodoksi vain lähijunat (koska niissä polkupyörän kuljettaminen on maksutonta) niin matkahaku ei näytä kuin aamulla klo 4:20 lähtevän yhteyden. Tarvitaanko tuolle välille sitten erikseen lähijunaliput Helsinki - Tampere ja Tampere - Tesoma?

EDIT: Vr-sovelluksessa voi ostaa tietylle välille yleisen lähijunalipun, joka on voimassa 2 tuntia ostohetkestä. Sieltä pystyy ostamaan lähijunalipun välille Helsinki - Tesoma. Mutta miten nouset M-junaan junaan 2 tunnin kuluessa kun R-junalla kestää Tampereelle yli 2 tuntia?

----------


## juhotyyppi

> Kun VR-sovelluksessa tekee matkahaun Helsinki - Tesoma ja valitsee kulkumuodoksi vain lähijunat (koska niissä polkupyörän kuljettaminen on maksutonta) niin matkahaku ei näytä kuin aamulla klo 4:20 lähtevän yhteyden. Tarvitaanko tuolle välille sitten erikseen lähijunaliput Helsinki - Tampere ja Tampere - Tesoma?
> 
> EDIT: Vr-sovelluksessa voi ostaa tietylle välille yleisen lähijunalipun, joka on voimassa 2 tuntia ostohetkestä. Sieltä pystyy ostamaan lähijunalipun välille Helsinki - Tesoma. Mutta miten nouset M-junaan junaan 2 tunnin kuluessa kun R-junalla kestää Tampereelle yli 2 tuntia?


Kyllä se minulla näyttää myös 13.10 ja 15.10 lähtevät yhteydet. Ja miten tuollaisen "yleisen lähijunalipun" saa ostettua?

----------


## Jufo

> Kyllä se minulla näyttää myös 13.10 ja 15.10 lähtevät yhteydet. Ja miten tuollaisen "yleisen lähijunalipun" saa ostettua?


Hassua, nyt ne näkyvät minullakin. Eilen ei vielä näkynyt eikä tänä aamuna.

Lähijunalipun saa ostettua VR Matkalla sovelluksesta kohdasta Osta -> Lähijunalippu. Se ei ole sidottu tiettyyn junavuoroon ja junaan voi nousta 2 tunnin kuluessa.

----------


## Minä vain

> Lähijunalipun saa ostettua VR Matkalla sovelluksesta kohdasta Osta -> Lähijunalippu. Se ei ole sidottu tiettyyn junavuoroon ja junaan voi nousta 2 tunnin kuluessa.


Automaatista ostetut liput on vastaavaan tapaan voimassa 2 tuntia. Tuo on vaan aivan järjenvastaista, kun matkan aloittamisesta voi tosiaan kulua yli 2 h siihen, että vaihtaa viimeiseen junaan, eli VR saattaa myydä lipun, jota voi olla mahdoton käyttää ilman ajan rakenteen muuttumista. Jos nousee toiseen suuntaan kyytiin Tesomalta, kuluu vastaavasti vähintään 2 h ennen kuin on noussut rantaradan tai kehäradan junan kyytiin, esimerkiksi 19.16 Tesoma - 19.37 Tampere - 21.52 Pasila - Huopalahti.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 14:30 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 14:29 ----------




> Kyllä se minulla näyttää myös 13.10 ja 15.10 lähtevät yhteydet. Ja miten tuollaisen "yleisen lähijunalipun" saa ostettua?


Itselläni näkyy toiseen suuntaan vain 19.16 Tesomalta lähtevä yhteys. Outoa.

----------


## laurira

Nyssen reittioppaan näkymys junaliikentestä Tesomalla (TSO) 

https://reittiopas.tampere.fi/pysakit/TampereVR%3ATSO

----------


## 339-DF

Tesoma taitaa olla aikamoisen iso lähiö. Miten nopeasti juna kuljettaa sieltä Tampereen asemalle? Ja miten kauan kestää bussimatka Keskustorille taikka rautatieasemalle?

Mahtaakohan noi juna-aikataulut olla jotenkin synkassa tavanomaisten työssäkäyntiaikojen kanssa niin, että keskustaan pääsisi siten, että tasalta olisi työpaikalla (on se sitten tasan 8 tai 9) ja tasalta voisi myös lähteä (16 / 17) ja ehtiä sopivasti junaan?

----------


## Jufo

> Tesoma taitaa olla aikamoisen iso lähiö. Miten nopeasti juna kuljettaa sieltä Tampereen asemalle? Ja miten kauan kestää bussimatka Keskustorille taikka rautatieasemalle?
> 
> Mahtaakohan noi juna-aikataulut olla jotenkin synkassa tavanomaisten työssäkäyntiaikojen kanssa niin, että keskustaan pääsisi siten, että tasalta olisi työpaikalla (on se sitten tasan 8 tai 9) ja tasalta voisi myös lähteä (16 / 17) ja ehtiä sopivasti junaan?


Junalla ~10 min, bussilla 25-35 min. Juna-aikatauluista näkee että Tampereelle tulo ja sieltä lähtö ovat lähempänä puolta kuin tasaa. Tosin harvalla kuitenkaan on työpaikka ihan aseman vieressä.

Tesomalle on tosiaan tullut aseman läheisyyteen paljon isoja taloja ja sinne kai ollaan rakentamassa lisää.

----------


## laurira

> Junalla ~10 min, bussilla 25-35 min. Juna-aikatauluista näkee että Tampereelle tulo ja sieltä lähtö ovat lähempänä puolta kuin tasaa. Tosin harvalla kuitenkaan on työpaikka ihan aseman vieressä.
> 
> Tesomalle on tosiaan tullut aseman läheisyyteen paljon isoja taloja ja sinne kai ollaan rakentamassa lisää.


Tesomalle rakentuu pohjoispuolelle lisää asuintaloja, mutta myös radan eteläpuoli alkaa muuttumaan asuinalueeksi. Työpaikkoja on Tesoman hyvinvointikeskuksessa ja alueen kaupallisissa toiminnoissa.

----------


## laurira

Mielipide Aamulehdestä 

"Matkustaminen ei olekaan tarkoitettu ja mahdollista kaikille, vaan vain määrätyille ryhmille. Kuvittelin, että voisin maksaa Tampereen-matkani Nyssen matkakortilla, niinhän oli mainostettu ja että kaverini maksaisi pankkikortin lähimaksulla."

https://www.aamulehti.fi/lukijalta/a...008221926.html

----------


## Jufo

Sama asia josta valitin itse aiemmin. Eikö näihin lähijuniin ollut tarkoitus houkutella matkustajia eikä karkoittaa heitä? Ennenkuin asia korjataan niin noita lähijunia ei voi pitää osana Tampereen seudun joukkoliikennejärjestelmää.

----------


## laurira

> Sama asia josta valitin itse aiemmin. Eikö näihin lähijuniin ollut tarkoitus houkutella matkustajia eikä karkoittaa heitä? Ennenkuin asia korjataan niin noita lähijunia ei voi pitää osana Tampereen seudun joukkoliikennejärjestelmää.


Lähijunat ovat kausilippulaisten käytettävissä ja niinkuin totesit osa käyttäjistä, jotka maksavat kertamaksulla nysse-kortilla eivät päääse junaan kuin ostamalla lipun VR:n apista (johon ei sisälly vaihto-oikeutta nysseen). Sinänsä mielenkiitoista, että vr:n kertalippu on halvempi kuin Nyssen mobiilimaksu.

----------


## moxu

Ehditäänkö tai onko edes henkilöstöä kontrolloimaan lippuja Tampereen ja Tesoman välisellä osuudella? Ainakin Porin junissa uskaltaisin epäillä tämän asemavälin olevan vastaavanlainen "ilmaiskyytietappi" kuin Helsingin, Pasilan, Leppävaaran tai Tikkurilan versus Turun Sataman, Turun ja Kupittaan välillä matkaaminen kaukojunissa.
Ja onko M-junissa konduktööriä vai mennäänkö siellä avorahastuksella?

----------


## laurira

Kaupunkiseudulla pidetty lähijunawebinaari, esityksessä Nyssen näkemyksiä

"ei korvaa nykyistä bussiliikennettä mutta voi ottaa vastaan joukkoliikennematkojen kasvun"

https://tampereenseutu.fi/wp-content...708_2021_v.pdf

----------


## laurira

Väylän aikataulupäätöksessä olevat aikataulut vuodelle 2022 

M-juna 

Säännöllinen liikenne aikataulukaudella 2022 (12.12.2021 - 10.12.2022) Tyyppi Nro Lähtöas Määräas Lähtöaika Tuloaika Kulkupäivät Alkaa Päättyy

HL 1705 Tampere asema Nokia 5:32:00 5:47:00 Ma Ti Ke To Pe 13.12.2021 9.12.2022
HL 1706 Nokia Tampere asema 5:53:00 6:08:00 Ma Ti Ke To Pe 13.12.2021 9.12.2022
HL 1709 Tampere asema Nokia 6:40:00 6:55:00 Ma Ti Ke To Pe 13.12.2021 9.12.2022
HL 1712 Nokia Toijala 7:05:00 7:54:00 Ma Ti Ke To Pe 13.12.2021 9.12.2022
HL 1713 Tampere asema Nokia 7:40:00 7:55:00 Ma Ti Ke To Pe La Su 12.12.2021 10.12.2022
HL 1714 Nokia Tampere asema 8:02:00 8:17:00 Ma Ti Ke To Pe La Su 12.12.2021 10.12.2022
HL 1717 Tampere asema Nokia 8:44:00 8:59:00 La Su 12.12.2021 10.12.2022
HL 1719 Toijala Nokia 8:06:00 8:59:00 Ma Ti Ke To Pe 13.12.2021 9.12.2022
HL 1720 Nokia Toijala 9:05:00 9:54:00 Ma Ti Ke To Pe La Su 12.12.2021 10.12.2022
HL 1721 Tampere asema Nokia 9:40:00 9:55:00 Ma Ti Ke To Pe La Su 12.12.2021 10.12.2022
HL 1722 Nokia Tampere asema 10:05:00 10:20:00 Ma Ti Ke To Pe La Su 12.12.2021 10.12.2022
HL 1727 Toijala Nokia 10:06:00 10:55:00 Ma Ti Ke To Pe La Su 12.12.2021 10.12.2022
HL 1728 Nokia Toijala 11:05:00 11:54:00 Ma Ti Ke To Pe La Su 12.12.2021 10.12.2022
HL 1729 Tampere asema Nokia 11:40:00 11:55:00 Ma Ti Ke To Pe La Su 12.12.2021 10.12.2022
HL 1730 Nokia Tampere asema 12:05:00 12:20:00 Ma Ti Ke To Pe La Su 12.12.2021 10.12.2022
HL 1735 Toijala Nokia 12:06:00 12:55:00 Ma Ti Ke To Pe La Su 12.12.2021 10.12.2022
HL 1736 Nokia Toijala 13:05:00 13:59:00 Ma Ti Ke To Pe La Su 12.12.2021 10.12.2022
HL 1737 Tampere asema Nokia 13:42:00 13:57:00 Ma Ti Ke To Pe La Su 12.12.2021 10.12.2022
HL 1738 Nokia Tampere asema 14:05:00 14:20:00 Ma Ti Ke To Pe La Su 12.12.2021 10.12.2022
HL 1743 Toijala Nokia 14:06:00 14:55:00 Ma Ti Ke To Pe La Su 12.12.2021 10.12.2022
HL 1744 Nokia Toijala 15:05:00 15:54:00 Ma Ti Ke To Pe La Su 12.12.2021 10.12.2022
HL 1745 Tampere asema Nokia 15:40:00 15:55:00 Ma Ti Ke To Pe La Su 12.12.2021 10.12.2022
HL 1746 Nokia Tampere asema 16:05:00 16:20:00 Ma Ti Ke To Pe La Su 12.12.2021 10.12.2022
HL 1751 Toijala Nokia 16:06:00 16:55:00 Ma Ti Ke To Pe La Su 12.12.2021 10.12.2022
HL 1752 Nokia Toijala 17:05:00 17:54:00 Ma Ti Ke To Pe La Su 12.12.2021 10.12.2022
HL 1753 Tampere asema Nokia 17:40:00 17:55:00 Ma Ti Ke To Pe La Su 12.12.2021 10.12.2022
HL 1754 Nokia Tampere asema 18:05:00 18:20:00 Ma Ti Ke To Pe La Su 12.12.2021 10.12.2022
HL 1759 Toijala Nokia 18:06:00 18:55:00 Ma Ti Ke To Pe La Su 12.12.2021 10.12.2022
HL 1760 Nokia Toijala 19:05:00 19:54:00 Ma Ti Ke To Pe La Su 12.12.2021 10.12.2022
HL 1761 Tampere asema Nokia 19:40:00 19:55:00 Ma Ti Ke To Pe La Su 12.12.2021 10.12.2022
HL 1762 Nokia Tampere asema 20:05:00 20:20:00 Ma Ti Ke To Pe La Su 12.12.2021 10.12.2022
HL 1766 Nokia Tampere asema 21:05:00 21:20:00 Ma Ti Ke To Su 12.12.2021 8.12.2022
HL 1767 Toijala Nokia 20:06:00 20:55:00 Ma Ti Ke To Pe La Su 12.12.2021 10.12.2022
HL 1768 Nokia Toijala 21:05:00 21:54:00 Pe La 17.12.2021 10.12.2022
HL 1769 Tampere asema Nokia 21:40:00 21:55:00 Ma Ti Ke To Pe La Su 12.12.2021 10.12.2022
HL 1770 Nokia Tampere asema 22:05:00 22:21:00 Ma Ti Ke To Pe La Su 12.12.2021 10.12.2022
HL 1774 Nokia Tampere asema 23:05:00 23:21:00 Pe La 17.12.2021 10.12.2022
HL 1775 Toijala Nokia 22:06:00 22:55:00 Pe La 17.12.2021 10.12.2022
HL 1777 Tampere asema Nokia 23:40:00 23:55:00 Pe La 17.12.2021 10.12.2022
HL 1778 Nokia Tampere asema 0:05:00 0:20:00 La Su 12.12.2021 10.12.2022

----------


## Makke93

Kuluvana vuonna Toijalaan asti ajavia M-junavuoroja on ollut kai vain pari. Nyt kun niitä on noin kolmannes, auttaisi kovasti jos Tampereelle päättyvillä ja ohiajavilla vuoroilla olisi eri kirjaintunnus. Muutenkin kun vuoroja on enemmän, niin on myös enemmän matkustajia, jotka eivät katso aikatulua ennen matkaa ja on suurempi riski, että Tampereella joku nousee kyydistä ja olettaa, että tarvitsee vaihtaa vaikka yhteys Tampereen ohi on se sama juna.

----------


## laurira

> Kuluvana vuonna Toijalaan asti ajavia M-junavuoroja on ollut kai vain pari. Nyt kun niitä on noin kolmannes, auttaisi kovasti jos Tampereelle päättyvillä ja ohiajavilla vuoroilla olisi eri kirjaintunnus. Muutenkin kun vuoroja on enemmän, niin on myös enemmän matkustajia, jotka eivät katso aikatulua ennen matkaa ja on suurempi riski, että Tampereella joku nousee kyydistä ja olettaa, että tarvitsee vaihtaa vaikka yhteys Tampereen ohi on se sama juna.


Oikeasti pitäisi olla jokainen M-juna välillä Nokia-Lempäälä, koska Toijala ei kuulu Tampereen kaupunkiseutuun.

----------


## tlajunen

> Oikeasti pitäisi olla jokainen M-juna välillä Nokia-Lempäälä, koska Toijala ei kuulu Tampereen kaupunkiseutuun.


Kyllä joukkoliikenteen vuorot tulee suunnitella ihmisten liikkumistarpeiden mukaan, ei joidenkin historiallisten, osin mielivaltaisten rajojen mukaan.

----------


## ettäjaa

> Väylän aikataulupäätöksessä olevat aikataulut vuodelle 2022 
> 
> M-juna 
> 
> Säännöllinen liikenne aikataulukaudella 2022 (12.12.2021 - 10.12.2022) Tyyppi Nro Lähtöas Määräas Lähtöaika Tuloaika Kulkupäivät Alkaa Päättyy
> 
> 
> ...


Jos ketään kiinnostaa niin tässä visuaalinen versio kyseisistä aikatauluista. Itselleni se oli muotona hieman helpompi ymmärtää.



Sininen ajetaan vain arkisin ja katkoviiva ajetaan vain perjantaisin ja lauantaisin.

----------


## pehkonen

> Kyllä joukkoliikenteen vuorot tulee suunnitella ihmisten liikkumistarpeiden mukaan, ei joidenkin historiallisten, osin mielivaltaisten rajojen mukaan.


Muutenkin Akaa ja Manse kuuluvat samaan Pirkanmaan maakuntaan ja 1.1.2023 alkaen myös samaan Pirkanmaan hyvinvointialueeseen.

----------


## laurira

> Muutenkin Akaa ja Manse kuuluvat samaan Pirkanmaan maakuntaan ja 1.1.2023 alkaen myös samaan Pirkanmaan hyvinvointialueeseen.


ei tuolla hyvinvointialueella ole mitään tekemistä junaasioilla.  

Niinkauan kuin meillä on VR, niin ongelmia jatkuu.

----------


## tlajunen

> Niinkauan kuin meillä on VR, niin ongelmia jatkuu.


Antipatiasi VR:ää kohtaan on kyllä tullut selväksi. Et vain koskaan ole kertonut mitään syytä sille. Mahtoi miestä harmittaa, kun palvomasi Tampereen ratikka sai VR:n operaattorikseen.

----------


## laurira

> Antipatiasi VR:ää kohtaan on kyllä tullut selväksi. Et vain koskaan ole kertonut mitään syytä sille. Mahtoi miestä harmittaa, kun palvomasi Tampereen ratikka sai VR:n operaattorikseen.


VR on Tampereen ratikan operaattori vain 10 vuoden ajan, ei tämä ole mikään monopoli homma.

----------


## juhotyyppi

> Väylän aikataulupäätöksessä olevat aikataulut vuodelle 2022 
> 
> M-juna 
> 
> Säännöllinen liikenne aikataulukaudella 2022 (12.12.2021 - 10.12.2022) Tyyppi Nro Lähtöas Määräas Lähtöaika Tuloaika Kulkupäivät Alkaa Päättyy
> 
> ...


Laittaisitko linkkiä tähän aikataulupäätökseen? Ei taida olla kuranttia tietoa.

----------


## moxu

Eiköhän jokainen vähänkin omilla aivoillaan ajatteleva ihminen tunne ihan tervettä antipatiaa sellaista yritystä kohtaan, joka käyttää rehellisissä operaattorikilpailutuksissa hyväkseen muualla harjoittamastaan monopoliasemasta saamaansa etua? Jos VR-yhtymä pelaisi samoilla säännöillä kuin muut, ei tällaisia puheita esiintyisi.
Oma lukunsa on sitten Liikenne- ja Viestintäministeriön suoraostopalvelut, joissa ei tosiaankaan ole kyse edes reilusta kilpailutuksesta, vaan VR laskee itse, kuinka vähän liikennettä se jollekin rataosuudelle kehtaa tarjota ja kuinka suuren hinnan tästä ottaa. Ja LVM maksaa mukisematta, eikä edes sanktioi mahdollisia peruutuksia!
Itsekin matkustan mielelläni VR:n junilla, mutta epäilemättä matkustaisin mieluusti muidenkin operaattoreiden kyydeillä, jos sellaisia olisi. Useimmissa tapauksissa matkustajan päätöksen ratkaiseva tekijä on aikataulu, hinta tai niiden keskinäinen suhde; harvemmin se, kuka maksaa kuskin palkan. Kokemusteni mukaan suomalainen junahenkilöstö on palkkansa ansainnut.

----------


## laurira

> Laittaisitko linkkiä tähän aikataulupäätökseen? Ei taida olla kuranttia tietoa.


koko 2022 aikataulut 

https://vayla.fi/documents/25230764/...=1629727618019

itse päätös : https://vayla.fi/documents/25230764/...=1629727557408

----------


## ttsirkia

Kannattaa huomata, että tuo on vuosihakemuksen jakopäätöksen luettelo. Vuosihakemuksessa saattaa olla suunniteltuna liikennettä, jota ei oikeasti tulla ajamaan, mutta sille on varattu kapasiteettia. Aikataulukauden 2022 ensimmäisen muutosajankohdan jakopäätös antaa parempaa osviittaa ja varmuutta siihen, mitä oikeasti ajetaan. Tuohon nyt julkaistuun listaan ei siis kannata luottaa sokeasti, vaikka minulla ei olekaan tietoa, mikä tuon M-junan tilanne esimerkiksi todellisuudessa tulee olemaan.

----------


## TKoskinen

> Kannattaa huomata, että tuo on vuosihakemuksen jakopäätöksen luettelo. Vuosihakemuksessa saattaa olla suunniteltuna liikennettä, jota ei oikeasti tulla ajamaan, mutta sille on varattu kapasiteettia. Aikataulukauden 2022 ensimmäisen muutosajankohdan jakopäätös antaa parempaa osviittaa ja varmuutta siihen, mitä oikeasti ajetaan. Tuohon nyt julkaistuun listaan ei siis kannata luottaa sokeasti, vaikka minulla ei olekaan tietoa, mikä tuon M-junan tilanne esimerkiksi todellisuudessa tulee olemaan.


Jep. VR:n matkustajaliikenteen johtaja Juho Hannukainen on itse Twitterissä elokuun lopussa kertonut, että "vielä ei ole ostajaa varmistunut näille lähijunavuoroille."

(myönnettäköön, että olisin voinut tämän kertoa samalla kun linkkasin nämä aikataulut Resiina-keskusteluun, josta laurira linkkasi ne tänne, mutta jostain syystä ei tullut tehtyä näin...)

----------


## pehkonen

> Jep. VR:n matkustajaliikenteen johtaja Juho Hannukainen on itse Twitterissä elokuun lopussa kertonut, että "vielä ei ole ostajaa varmistunut näille lähijunavuoroille."
> 
> (myönnettäköön, että olisin voinut tämän kertoa samalla kun linkkasin nämä aikataulut Resiina-keskusteluun, josta laurira linkkasi ne tänne, mutta jostain syystä ei tullut tehtyä näin...)


Niin nuo Väylän varaukset ovat ns. Slotteja. Niissä voi liikennöidä, jos Tilaaja haluaa, ei ole pakko. Ideaalitilanne on kaikkien käyttö. Eikos Tilaaja ole Nysse ja liikennöitsijä tuli kilpailuttaa? Vai onko tässäkin "sopimus"?

----------


## laurira

LVM on julkistanut lausuntopyynnön ostettavasta junaliikenteestä: sisältää VR:n esityksen pohjana myös Tampereen lähijunaliikenteen.

https://www.lausuntopalvelu.fi/FI/Pr...8-8c7a37b1f45e

----------


## juhotyyppi

> LVM on julkistanut lausuntopyynnön ostettavasta junaliikenteestä: sisältää VR:n esityksen pohjana myös Tampereen lähijunaliikenteen.
> 
> https://www.lausuntopalvelu.fi/FI/Pr...8-8c7a37b1f45e


Liitteessä on M-junien määrät mainittuna.



Määrät eivät ole siis sellaisia kuin aikaisemmin olet maininnut.

----------


## laurira

> Liitteessä on M-junien määrät mainittuna.
> 
> 
> 
> Määrät eivät ole siis sellaisia kuin aikaisemmin olet maininnut.


tuossa linkissä olivat vr:n nykyiset m-juna määrät. Ostoliikenteen neuvottelut ovat vielä edessä kuntien ja lvm välillä, mutta aikataulut on nyt varattu tuolle kaupungin haluamalle tasolle.

"LVM:n ja VR:n väliset neuvottelut yhdeksän vuoden mittaisesta suorahankintasopimuksesta vuosille 2022  2030 ovat käynnissä. Liikenteen ympäristövaikutusten vähentämiseksi ja työssäkäyntialueiden laajentamiseksi uusien paikkakuntien välille selvitetään mahdollisuuksia laajentaa henkilöjunaliikenteen tarjontaa myös uusille alueille."

----------


## Makke93

> Liitteessä on M-junien määrät mainittuna.
> 
> Liite 3192


Kuinka uusi jutta tämä on, että Lahti-Kouvola-Kotka välillä käytettän kirjainta O? Olin ymmärtänyt, että HSM-junia ajettaisiin H-kirjaimella silloin kun ei ole muuta kirjainta.

----------


## juhotyyppi

> tuossa linkissä olivat vr:n nykyiset m-juna määrät. Ostoliikenteen neuvottelut ovat vielä edessä kuntien ja lvm välillä, mutta aikataulut on nyt varattu tuolle kaupungin haluamalle tasolle.




Kyseessä on määrät 12.12.2021 alkaen.

----------


## laurira

> Kyseessä on määrät 12.12.2021 alkaen.


VR:n pohjaesitys. Kunnat eivät vielä antaneet lausuntojaan lausuntopalveluun eikä neuvottelu ole vielä käyty.

"LVM:n ja VR:n väliset neuvottelut yhdeksän vuoden mittaisesta suorahankintasopimuksesta vuosille 2022  2030 ovat käynnissä. Liikenteen ympäristövaikutusten vähentämiseksi ja työssäkäyntialueiden laajentamiseksi uusien paikkakuntien välille selvitetään mahdollisuuksia laajentaa henkilöjunaliikenteen tarjontaa myös uusille alueille."

----------


## juhotyyppi

> Kuinka uusi jutta tämä on, että Lahti-Kouvola-Kotka välillä käytettän kirjainta O? Olin ymmärtänyt, että HSM-junia ajettaisiin H-kirjaimella silloin kun ei ole muuta kirjainta.


Joo, tää on uus juttu, alkaa tämän vuoden joulukuusta. Siirtyvät lähijunaliikennealueeseen.

----------


## moxu

VR:n on helppo perustella H:n hyllytystä tuolla sillä, että se tarvitaan Hangon linjalle, mikäli se joskus vielä uudelleen avataan. Mitä tuskin tapahtuu, jos se VR:stä kiinni on.
Eikö nyt olisi jo aika virittää kaikki mahdolliset tahot taistelemaan tätä yhden operaattorin mielivaltaa vastaan? Ministeriön suoraostot lienevät jo sinällään EU:n palvelusopimusasetuksen vastaisia, mutta jos operaattorin annetaan vielä sanella se, kuinka paljon se ylipäätään on valmis ajamaan ja mihin hintaan ilman sanktioita vuorojen peruutuksista, ollaan totaalisen väärillä raiteilla.
Korostettakoon, että jos VR rehellisen kilpailutuksen voittaa, se on oikein hyvä firma hoitamaan palveluita. Vuorojen määrän ja laadun määritelköön kuitenkin liikenteen tilaaja.

----------


## laurira

VR näkemyksiä Tampereen lähiliikenteeseen ja vähän muuhunkin 

"Alustavia luonnoksia ja pohdintoja mahdollisista uusista ostoliikennereiteistä 09/2021"

https://vrgroup.studio.crasman.fi/fi...en20092021.pdf

----------


## laurira

Tampereen lähijuna liikenteen infran esityksiä/suunta

----------


## logiopiskelija

*M-junan kuulutuksista*

Hei!

Tuli tässä vaan mieleen, että onko M-junallakin käytössä VR:n normaalit lähijunakuulutukset, vai onko niissä joitakin eroja mm. kuuluttajaääni yms.

----------


## laurira

> *M-junan kuulutuksista*
> 
> Hei!
> 
> Tuli tässä vaan mieleen, että onko M-junallakin käytössä VR:n normaalit lähijunakuulutukset, vai onko niissä joitakin eroja mm. kuuluttajaääni yms.


On M-junassa kuulutukset.

----------


## logiopiskelija

> On M-junassa kuulutukset.


Joo, se on kyllä selvää.
Lähinnä mietin, onko samantyyliset kun muissa VR:n junissa, vai onko oma kuuluttajansa.

----------


## laurira

Seutuhallitus käsitteli lähijunia 

"Lausunnon mukaan ostoliikennekaudella Lempäälän ja Nokian suunnasta Tampereelle tulisi tavoitella arkisin ruuhka-aikana tasaista puolen tunnin vuoroväliä ja muuna aikana tunnin vuoroväliä. Myös Oriveden suunnalla tulisi tavoitella tasaisempaa tarjontaa."

https://tampereenseutu.fi/2021/09/uu...asuunnitelmaa/

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 07:56 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 07:56 ----------




> Joo, se on kyllä selvää.
> Lähinnä mietin, onko samantyyliset kun muissa VR:n junissa, vai onko oma kuuluttajansa.


tietenkin sama VR:n kuuluttaja kuin muissakin junissa.

----------


## laurira

Tunnin välein lähijunia ensi vuonna ?

(Tilaajille)

"Tampereen ja Nokian välille aiotaan lisätä junavuoroja  arkisin juna kulkisi tunnin välein koko päivän ajan"

https://www.aamulehti.fi/pirkanmaa/a...008356509.html

----------


## Jufo

Eikö sen tunnin välein liikenteen pitänyt alkaa 13.12.2021 eikä vasta ensi elokuussa?

Milloin matkakortin arvolla voi matkustaa?

----------


## juhotyyppi

> Eikö sen tunnin välein liikenteen pitänyt alkaa 13.12.2021 eikä vasta ensi elokuussa?
> 
> Milloin matkakortin arvolla voi matkustaa?


Kapasiteettia on haettu joulukuun kaudesta alkaen, täysi liikenne olisi tarkoitus aloittaa elokuussa.

----------


## Multsun poika

Mutta siis edelleen sama kysymys: miksi tunnin välein -liikenne alkaa vasta silloin?

----------


## laurira

> Milloin matkakortin arvolla voi matkustaa?


Sitten kun VR on heitetty pois, kuten Väylä heitettiin tunninjunasta.

----------


## laurira

VR sitä, VR tätä. Rautateiden hyväveli verkosto toimiii

https://www.aamulehti.fi/pirkanmaa/a...008360117.html

----------


## moxu

Ei voi juuri muuta sanoa kuin että poliitikot ovat jokseenkin täysin pudonneet junasta. Nyssellehän tuo liikenteen tilausoikeus kuuluu, eikä millekään muulle toimielimelle! Lisäksi paikallisjunaliikenne vaatisi toimiakseen ainakin Amurin, Sääksjärven, Messukylän, Kangasalan ja Ruutanan pysäkkien pikaista kunnostamista.

----------


## laurira

Lisää M-junia ? jos LVM suo norsunluu tornistaan 

"VR ehdottaa tarjouksessaan vuorotarjonnan lisäämistä, vuorovälien tasaamista ja kattavampaa liikennöintiaikaa ja liikennetarjontaa myös viikonloppuihin. Tarjouksen sisältämä liikenne on sekä määrällinen että laadullinen lisäys Liikenne- ja viestintäministeriön (LVM) rahoittamaan M-junaliikenteen nykyiseen tarjontaan. M-junaliikenne käynnistyi joulukuussa 2019 LVM:n pilottina. MAL-sopimuksen mukaisesti kyseinen pilotti nykyisellä palvelutasolla on vakiintunut ja tullee sisältymään LVM:n ostamaan henkilöjunaliikenteen kokonaisuuteen vuosille 2022-2030.  "

(linkki lakkaa toimimasta ti kokouksen jälkeen)

https://tampere.cloudnc.fi/fi-FI/Toi...nkinta(222701)

----------


## GT8N

Lisäliikenne on näemmä siis ainoastaan muutama arjen uusi vuoro, laaja kaikille viikonpäiville haettu kapasiteetti siis perutaan voittopuolisesti.

Kunnat maksavat kovan hinnan muutamasta armovuorosta, mutta eivät muutakaan voi, kun raideliikenteen tilaajavaltuudet puuttuvat. Veikkaan, että ennen vuotta 2024 ostetaan vielä lisää junavuoroja, sillä tämän jälkeen liikenne pitäisi kilpailuttaa ja kilpailuttajan järjestää liikenteen kalusto. Jatko siis vaatii, että juurikin tämän hallituksen pysäyttämä kilpailun avaamisen prosessi kalustoyhtiöineen on tehtävä vääjäämättä. Nyt siis enää VR ja demarit pelaavat aikaa, sillä 2030 kissanpäivät loppuvat viimeistään, kun lusikka on otetava kauniiseen käteen.

Otetaanpa tuo linkin teksti talteen tulevaisuutta varten tänne: 


> Päätösehdotus
> Esittelijä
> 
> Periviita Mika, Joukkoliikennejohtaja
> Hankitaan M-junaliikenteen arkiliikenteen lisävuorot tarjouksen 14.9.2021 mukaisesti VR-Yhtymältä osana liikenne- ja viestintäministeriön ostoliikennekokonaisuutta.
> 
> Päätös sitoo Tampereen kaupunkia vasta hankintasopimuksen allekirjoittamisen jälkeen.
> 
> Oikeutetaan joukkoliikennejohtaja allekirjoittamaan asiaa koskeva sopimus.
> ...


---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 10:57 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 10:14 ----------

Julkisuudessa ei ole ollut missään helposti miellettävänä kokonaisuutena esitettynä Nokian ja Toijalan välisen liikenteen kokonaisuutta, joten sellainen piti koostaa itse saatavilla olevien tietojen pohjalta.

Ensimmäisessä kuvassa on VR:n hakema ja sille myönnetty kauden 2022 säännöllisen junaliikenteen kapasiteetti lähijunien osalta Tampereen seudulla. Kuva on rakennettu Väyläviraston kapasiteetinjaon https://vayla.fi/documents/25230764/...=1629727618019 sekä Lausuontopalvelun henkilöliikenneostojen tietojen liitetiedoston perusteella. https://lausuntopalvelu.fi/FI/Propos...8-8c7a37b1f45e 

Kuten kuvasta näkee, kaikki aiemmat valheet liikenteen lisäämisen mahdottomuudesta osoittautuivat valheiksi, kuten hyvin alaa tuntevat ovat tienneet jo pitkään. Tiheäkin lähijunaliikenne mahtuu siis jo nykyisellään ilman mitään infrainvestointeja, kun vaan tehdään normaalia aikataulusuunnittelua. 




Toisessa kuvassa on sitten karumpi arkitodellisuus eli se, mihin LVM:n rahat riittävät veronmaksajien kannalta epäedullisessa kilpailuttamattomassa suoraostossa. Tätä kun vertaa edelliseen kuvaan, voi havaita kalustoa tarvittavan arkiliikenteeseen saman verran kun läpi päivän jatkuvassa tuntitahtiliikenteessä. Nyt vain kalusto makaa toimettomana pidempään ja toinen yksikkö koko viikonlopun. Ei-markkinataloudessa toimivalle yritykselle tällainen resurssien hukkakäyttö ei sinällään ole ongelma, kun rahaa tulee mitään ajamattakaan ovista ja ikkunoista.




Kolmannessa kuvassa sitten on tämän hetken tietojen pohjalta rakenettu todennäköinen liikenteen kokonaisuus 2022 elokuusta alkaen. Tietojen pohjana Aamulehen uutinen https://www.aamulehti.fi/pirkanmaa/a...008356509.html sekä yllä mainitun §99:n tiedot.

Kaluston käyttö on siis hieman aiempaa tehokkaampaa päivän osalta, mutta edelleen pärjätään samalla kalustomäärällä, kuin tiheässäkin liikenteessä. Viikonloppuna sitten pötköttelyä totuttuun tapaan. Myönnetyn kapasiteetin ja kaluston puolesta tiheän liikenteen olisi voinut aloittaa jo joulukuussa 2021. Kuitenkin lähiliikenneyksikön kipuilun ja jatkuvien perumisten vuoksi VR ei ilmeisesti uskaltanut tarjota liikenteen alkamista aiemmin, vaikka olisikin saanut siitä neljännesmiljoonan kakun ekstraa kunnilta esitetyn hinnoitelun perusteella.

----------


## laurira

Lisää lähijunia Tampereen kaupunkiseudulle elokuussa 2022

"Tampereen seudun lähijunaliikennettä ollaan lisäämässä elokuusta 2022 alkaen. Vuoroja lisätään M-junaliikenteeseen Tampereen, Nokian, Lempäälän ja Akaan kuntien alueella."

https://www.tamperelainen.fi/paikalliset/4363377

----------


## moxu

Millainen olisi tämän joukkoliikennejohtaja Periviidan rooli, jos ryhdyttäisiinkin valmistelemaan Nysselle oikeutta raideliikenteen tilaamiseen myös muualle kuin Tampereen ratikkaverkkoon? Eikö hän hahmota kaikkien osapuolten kärsivän, jos menee allekirjoittamaan VR:n saneleman ostosopimuksen LVM:n hankintapaketista?
Vai voisiko tässä asiassa joku muu toimia vastuullisena henkilönä ja edistää asioiden siirtymistä oikeille raiteille? Tosiasiahan on, että Pirkanmaan paikallisen ostoliikenteen hankkijoiksi ei muita tahoja todellakaan tarvita kuin Nysse.

----------


## laurira

Nokian kaupunginvaltuusto päätti osallistua lähijuna lisäykseen 

"Kaupunginvaltuusto päätti

1. hyväksyä arkiliikenteen lisätarjonnan ensivaiheessa ostettavan hankinnan laajuudeksi

2. että junaliikenteen lisäostoa varten varataan vuoden 2022 talousarvioon 131 000 euron suuruinen määräraha, joka sisältää myös lähijunamarkkinointiin varatun 10 000 euron osuuden vuodelle 2022

3. että junaliikenteen lisäostoa varten varataan 269 000 euron määräraha taloussuunnitelmavuodelle 2023 ja 269 000 euron määräraha taloussuunnitelmavuodelle 2024.

4. että valmistelua jatketaan niin, että liikenne voidaan käynnistää elokuussa 2022 ja että kaupunkikehitysjohtajalla on oikeus asiaa koskevien sopimusten allekirjoittamiseen."

https://www.nokiankaupunki.fi/ajanko...ia-15-11-2021/

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

> Millainen olisi tämän joukkoliikennejohtaja Periviidan rooli, jos ryhdyttäisiinkin valmistelemaan Nysselle oikeutta raideliikenteen tilaamiseen myös muualle kuin Tampereen ratikkaverkkoon? Eikö hän hahmota kaikkien osapuolten kärsivän, jos menee allekirjoittamaan VR:n saneleman ostosopimuksen LVM:n hankintapaketista?
> Vai voisiko tässä asiassa joku muu toimia vastuullisena henkilönä ja edistää asioiden siirtymistä oikeille raiteille? Tosiasiahan on, että Pirkanmaan paikallisen ostoliikenteen hankkijoiksi ei muita tahoja todellakaan tarvita kuin Nysse.


Ehkä on paikallaan muistuttaa, että tällä hetkellä laki yksiseliltteisesti antaa mahdollisuuden liikenteen tilaamiseen valtion rataverkolla vain ja ainoastaan HSL:lle ja LVM:lle. Eli ministeriön täytyy siis olla vähintään bulvaanina toistaiseksi.

----------


## moxu

Mainittu laki on sikäli vanhentunut, että se on peräisin ajalta jolloin alueellisia palveluntuottajia, joilla olisi ollut mahdollisuudet rautatieliikenteen tuottamiseen, ei HSL-alueen ulkopuolella ollut. Nyt on, joten laki on muutettava -jo siksi, että EU:n palvelusopimusasetuksen mukaiseen toimeen päästään. Kukaan täysijärkinen ei nykytilannetta voi puolustaa.
Luonnollisesti LVM:kin voi olla liikenteen tilaaja, mutta sen pitää tehdä se oikeamielisesti, eli kilpailuttaen operaattoreita ja laatimalla itse sekä budjettiraamit että vuoromäärät. Luonnollisesti sen yhteyteen olisi muodostettava myös kalustofirma, joka sitten vuokraisi tarvittavat junat kilpailutuksen voittajalle. 
Nykyinen tilanne, joss VR pääsee sanelemaan ministeriölle, mitä se mahdollisesti suostuu johonkin (yli)hintaan tekemään, on täydellisen kestämätön.

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

No, laki lienee vanhentunut, mutta ikävä kyllä voimassa. Eikä lakeja muuteta hetkessä. (Joskin tämä lakimuutos olisi pieni tekninen korjaus.) Aina voi tietenkin jäädä odottamaan, että lait ja kaikki muu on kunnossa ja vasta sitten toimia. Näinhän meillä yleensäkin on tavattu toimia: lähiliikennettä ei voida hankkia ennen kuin tämä ja tuo on laitettu kuntoon, mutta ehkä sitten kymmenen vuoden päästä... Mutta näissäkin asioissa paras osaa olla hyvän vihollinen. En tunne asiaa sen tarkemmin, mutta eiköhän ole järkevää nyt lisätä liikennettä näissä puitteissa, mitkä ovat mahdollisia, kun kerta tilaisuus on ja kokonaan omana linjanaan edistää muutoksia lainsäädäntöön. Oma aikansa menee joka tapauksessa siihenkin, että Joli pystyy ottamaan vastuulleen rautatieliikenteen kilpailuttamisen ja tilanteen.

----------


## laurira

Nokian ratapihan suunnittelu alkaa 

"Väylävirasto aloittaa otsikon mukaisen ratasuunnitelman laatimisen tarpeellisine maastomittauksineen ja maaperätutkimuksineen. "

https://vayla.fi/-/kuulutus-suunnitt...atasuunnitelma

----------


## Jufo

Ensi viikolla Tampere-Nokia välillä ajaa omituisiin aikoihin M-juna:

MA 13.12: Tampere-Nokia klo 21.39
KE 15.12: Tampere-Nokia klo 22.38
TO 16.12: Tampere-Nokia klo 23.12
PE 17.12: Tampere-Nokia klo 22.33

Nämä siis VR-matkahausta.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Ensi viikolla Tampere-Nokia välillä ajaa omituisiin aikoihin M-juna:
> 
> MA 13.12: Tampere-Nokia klo 21.39
> KE 15.12: Tampere-Nokia klo 22.38
> TO 16.12: Tampere-Nokia klo 23.12
> PE 17.12: Tampere-Nokia klo 22.33
> 
> Nämä siis VR-matkahausta.


Avoimesta datasta löytyy numerolle 1799 myöhäinen* M-juna Tampere - Nokia joillekin illoille: 3.12., 4.12., 8.12., 13.12., 15.12., 16.2., 17.12. ja 26.12. Lähes joka kerta kulkuajat ovat toisistaan poikkeavat, 21.39 Tampereelta lähtö taitaa toistua muutaman kerran. Mahtavatko nämä junat liittyä pikkujouluihin ja muihin joulua edeltävän ajan tapahtumiin? 26.12. on jo joulun päättymisen aikaa.

Paluujuna ajetaan numerolla 1798, joissakin tapauksissa jatkaen Tampereelta Toijalaan.

*) Mikäli ajopäivä muu kuin ma - pe, niin ei kovin myöhäinen, iltaan ajoittuva kuitenkin

----------


## Tompsoni

> Avoimesta datasta löytyy numerolle 1799 myöhäinen* M-juna Tampere - Nokia joillekin illoille: 3.12., 4.12., 8.12., 13.12., 15.12., 16.2., 17.12. ja 26.12. Lähes joka kerta kulkuajat ovat toisistaan poikkeavat, 21.39 Tampereelta lähtö taitaa toistua muutaman kerran. Mahtavatko nämä junat liittyä pikkujouluihin ja muihin joulua edeltävän ajan tapahtumiin? 26.12. on jo joulun päättymisen aikaa.
> 
> Paluujuna ajetaan numerolla 1798, joissakin tapauksissa jatkaen Tampereelta Toijalaan.
> 
> *) Mikäli ajopäivä muu kuin ma - pe, niin ei kovin myöhäinen, iltaan ajoittuva kuitenkin


Menee yksi yhteen Nokia Arenan tapahtumien kanssa. Lisävuoroja molempiin suuntiin konserttien tai pelien jälkeen.

----------


## nickr

> Menee yksi yhteen Nokia Arenan tapahtumien kanssa. Lisävuoroja molempiin suuntiin konserttien tai pelien jälkeen.


Jostain syystä tänään ei ole lisäjunaa Tapparan pelin jälkeen, tapaninpäivänä on taas Ilveksen pelin jälkeen lisänä M-juna klo 19:40 Nokialle ja R-junat 19:53 ja 20:45 Riihimäelle.

----------


## Bussimies

Nyssen matkakorttien arvoliput on saatu _vihdoin_ neuvoteltua mukaan Nysse-alueen lähijunaliikenteeseen. Arvolippu kelpaa maksuvälineenä 4.4.2022 alkaen. 

Linkki joukkoliikennelautakunnan esityslistaan: 
https://tampere.cloudnc.fi/fi-FI/Toi...ta_VRn(240084)

----------


## ettäjaa

Tampere-Nokia väliä liikennöidään nyt (maanantaista alkaen) arkipäivisin klo 6-22 tunnin vuorovälllä. Viikonloppuöinä ajetaan vain yksi edestakainen vuoro noin yhden aikaan yöllä. Muina aikoina Nokia ja Tesoma jäävät Porin kaukojunien varaan.

----------


## Jufo

> Tampere-Nokia väliä liikennöidään nyt (maanantaista alkaen) arkipäivisin klo 6-22 tunnin vuorovälllä. Viikonloppuöinä ajetaan vain yksi edestakainen vuoro noin yhden aikaan yöllä. Muina aikoina Nokia ja Tesoma jäävät Porin kaukojunien varaan.


Tuo yövuoro taisi olla vain nyt Blockfest-viikonloppuna. Muina viikonloppuina vuoroa ei näy.

Osa lähijunavuoroista, kuten 18.05 Nokialta, ajaa R-tunnuksella Riihimäelle asti.

----------

